#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой

## рабдан

Почему Дзогчен невозможен как отдельная школа
	Если для большей четкости понимания темы не углубляться в гипотетические измерения и далекие века и кальпы, то  придется признать, что в исторически обозримое время Дзогчен  был интегрирован в Центрально-азиатскую и тибетскую культуры. Вопрос о его наличии за пределами бонской и буддистской Дхармы также пока находится за рамками темы. Он слишком обширен и требует изрядного знания и опыта традиций иных. Очевидно, что в основном Дзогчен присутствует в Боне и Нингме, а также время от времени в других школах. 
Попытки сделать из Дзогчена отдельную, самостоятельную школу относятся лишь к самым последним временам или полулегендарным древним эпохам.
	Имея свои достаточно четкие линии передачи знания от Учителя к ученику (очевиднейшим примером тут может являться Шанг-Шунг Нингьюд), Дзогчен все-таки практически никогда не отделялся  от учений Тантр и Сутр, из взаимоотношений между которыми сплетена вся история ("плоть") северного буддизма. При этом  несомненно, что колесница Ати-йоги  так или иначе  является сутью и завершением всех колесниц и поисков.
	У этого есть простое объяснение. Дзогчен традиционно соотносят с уровнем Ума, что в традициях европейских соотносимо с греческим термином Нус (Ум) или Дух. Соответственно вспомним, что Тантры  соотносимы с уровнями речи (энергии или души), а Сутры -  с уровнем тела. Думаю, что на этом форуме нет смысла  углубляться в подробности. 
Очевидно, что если не вспоминать о бесплотных призраках, крутящихся столах или голове профессора Доуэля, то всем понятно, что функционирование ума в человеке в ЭТОМ мире возможно лишь при наличии физической и словесно-энергетической систем. Иначе происходит банальное «развоплощение». Увы. Дзогчен как бы требует своей почвы , он подобен  прекрасному цветку для произрастания которого часто требуется весьма невзрачная земля, дожди и многое другое.
	Дзогчен по своему определению является учением для людей с редкими и высшими способностями. Передаваемый массово на рынках дхармы и фитнесса он неизбежно становится ядом, вместо чудодейственного средства спасения от страданий и двойственностей сансары.
 При наличии «тела» и «души» уровень Дзогчена так или иначе защищается от профанации, пусть это защитная скорлупа часто  туповата и банальна, как любая внешняя религиозность. Внешняя религиозность  в любой религии всегда есть способ «хорошо спать», отказаться от внутренней свободы и поиска истинных смыслов. Она действительно есть «опиум для народа», и тут различия между провинциальной бурятской гелугпой, мракобесной частью русского православия или бытовым исламом не столь велики, хотя и реальны. Внешняя религиозность – это сон, который в чем-то необходим бодрствующей сердцевине, уровню Ума, Духа, гнозиса. Из этого мира грез о  дхарме и вере приходят люди, чья карма действительно созрела для восприятия учений высших и, которые готовы пробудиться. Сутры и Тантры, являясь полноценными колесницами для реализации, в некотором смысле представляют собой своего рода фильтры, без которых сердцевина  оказывается подвластной всем ветрам мирских дхарм и часто просто развоплощается, покидая образы проявленного, видимого мира. При этом возникает опасность становления ее родом сна о Дзогчене, она может выродиться тогда до внешней религиозности со своими адептами, жречеством, глупостью  и пр. Неведенье может весома органично, как ржавчина, пожрать все.
	При этом всегда надо помнить о том, что для каждого конкретного человека высшим является именно то учение, которое «срабатывает» именно для него, и никак иначе. На уровнях Сутр, Тантр и Дзогчена  есть свои демоны -мары, которые могут подчас просто вывернуть учение наизнанку, сохраняя словесную оболочку и обрядовую атрибутику. Говоря о внешней, «сонной» духовности  я, безусловно, не имею в виду совершенное учение Сутр и Тантр, а только их реальные и возможные подобия. Все колесницы совершенны, как, впрочем, и любые негативные, нейтральные и позитивные явления реальности, если у нас хватает сил проникнуть в это.
	 Конечно, это не означает невозможности реализации некоторых людей напрямую от учителей уровня Дхармакайи,Самбхогакайи и Нирманакайи , но это скорее прекрасные, чудесные исключения, нежели правила. 
Лишаясь своих опор, которые могут быть весьма несовершенны,  знание имеет меньше возможностей  сохраняться и передаваться в будущем. Хотя, безусловно, попытки сделать Дзогчен самостоятельным потоком будут продолжаться с разной мерой комичности и трагичности.
	Что скажете, друзья? :Embarrassment:

----------

лесник (28.05.2010), Марица (03.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

C точки зрения банальной эрудиции каждый здравомыслящий индивидуум способен контролировать тенденции парадоксальных эмоций. Может, потому и ответов нет ??

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что скажете, друзья?


*голосом Карлссона* Нннереви

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2010)

----------


## лесник

Если я правильно понял Вашу мысль (о том, что важно сохранить телу и душу), то думаю, что Дзогчен вполне возможен как отдельная школа, в которой уделяется внимание и сутре, и тантре, и уму. Просто ДО существует как бы в стороне от традиционных буддийских структур с монастырями, ламами и пр. Есть учитель, есть учение, есть община и центры. Для современного западного общества - самое оно. 

Вы исходите из того, что внешняя религиозность может как-то помочь, сохранить, предохранить, но мне кажется, это не так. Если у наставника есть представление о том, что хорошо, что плохо, и он может передать это ученикам, то этого достаточно. Если нет, то и от внешней религиозности не будет пользы.

----------


## Alekk

_"может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой"_
А для чего? Как-то "младшие школы" умаляют достоинства последователей Дзогчена, чтобы при этом пытаться от них отмежеваться? В чем проблематика вопроса? Смахивает на высокомерие. Со всем остальным согласен.

----------


## лесник

> _"может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой"_
> А для чего? Как-то "младшие школы" умаляют достоинства последователей Дзогчена, чтобы при этом пытаться от них отмежеваться? В чем проблематика вопроса? Смахивает на высокомерие. Со всем остальным согласен.


Я думаю, это развитие вопроса из соседней темы, где речь зашла о том, что ДО ННР - это отдельное направление, отличающееся от дзогчена в рамках ньингма и бон. Если я не прав, пусть автор меня поправит.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чем оно отличается, кроме использования современных информационных средств, которые сейчас не использует только ленивый?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Чем оно отличается, кроме использования современных информационных средств, которые сейчас не использует только ленивый?


Это уже не ко мне вопрос, а к тому, кто начал тот тред в теме, кажется, с выступлениями Берхина.

----------


## Legba

> Дзогчен традиционно соотносят с уровнем Ума, что в традициях европейских соотносимо с греческим термином Нус (Ум) или Дух. Соответственно вспомним, что Тантры соотносимы с уровнями речи (энергии или души), а Сутры - с уровнем тела. Думаю, что на этом форуме нет смысла углубляться в подробности.


Мне лично данный пссаж кажется неочевидным. Во первых, даже если взять разделение на Сутру, Тантру и Дзогчен - то различие в подходе, а не в уровне. В каждом случае есть свое решение проблем - на уровне и тела, и речи, и ума. Или Махамудра Сутры имеет дело с телом? :Wink: 
Кроме того, подход, к примеру в Крия Тантре и Ану Йога Тантре все таки достаточно сильно отличается, чтобы их бездумно равнять как "уровень речи".

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.05.2010), Вангдраг (28.05.2010), Вангчен (01.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Если я правильно понял Вашу мысль (о том, что важно сохранить телу и душу), то думаю, что Дзогчен вполне возможен как отдельная школа, в которой уделяется внимание и сутре, и тантре, и уму. Просто ДО существует как бы в стороне от традиционных буддийских структур с монастырями, ламами и пр. Есть учитель, есть учение, есть община и центры. Для современного западного общества - самое оно. 
> 
> Вы исходите из того, что внешняя религиозность может как-то помочь, сохранить, предохранить, но мне кажется, это не так. Если у наставника есть представление о том, что хорошо, что плохо, и он может передать это ученикам, то этого достаточно. Если нет, то и от внешней религиозности не будет пользы.


Я вовсе не  считаю внешнюю религиозность особым благом. Она - ложь. Но часто вполне достаточная для удовлетворения соответствующих потребностей. Большинство людей ищут не освобождения от самсары , а разнообразных сидх, псевдоспокойствия совести, свободы совершать недостойные деяния, прикрываясь "высшими" учениями.
Мне хотелось бы лишь упомянуть об опасности того, как внутреннее становится внешним, как происходит профанация и инверсия знания. Дзогчен, как известно, есть учение тайное не потому, что что-то скрывается, а есть опасность понять его неправильно и, соответственно, "накосячить" по отношению к себе и окружающим.  Если килограмм золота раздать тысяче людей, то оно распылится, исчезнет, будет ненужным никому, если его "поделить" между несколькими людьми , что способны сделать из него что-то прекрасное, то оно хотя бы потенциально может принести некоторые блага той же тысяче людей.
В Тибете так или иначе  всегда была или монашеская линия передачи знания, (Лонченпа, Шардза Ринпоче и практически все известные мастера Дзогчена были монахами), или передача среди  нагпа, тантрических кланов и семейств. Современные западные центры , на мой взгляд, пока не дали ни одного успешного примера. Хотя, возможно, это вопрос времени.

----------


## рабдан

> _"может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой"_
> А для чего? Как-то "младшие школы" умаляют достоинства последователей Дзогчена, чтобы при этом пытаться от них отмежеваться? В чем проблематика вопроса? Смахивает на высокомерие. Со всем остальным согласен.


Во многих группах, считающих себя практиками Дзогчена, есть удивительное, хотя и ничем не подтверждаемое высокомерие по отношению к другим школам и колесницам. Это печальная реальность. Очевидное доказательство "кривизны" соответствующих линий передач.

----------

Dondhup (28.05.2010), Joy (22.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Мне лично данный пссаж кажется неочевидным. Во первых, даже если взять разделение на Сутру, Тантру и Дзогчен - то различие в подходе, а не в уровне. В каждом случае есть свое решение проблем - на уровне и тела, и речи, и ума. Или Махамудра Сутры имеет дело с телом?
> Кроме того, подход, к примеру в Крия Тантре и Ану Йога Тантре все таки достаточно сильно отличается, чтобы их бездумно равнять как "уровень речи".


В данном плане  я совсем ничего не придумал. :Frown:  :Smilie:  Это достаточно распространенное воззрение, и, конечно же, им различие между Сутрами, Тантрами и Дзогченом не исчерпывается. Во многом, если не во всем, вы правы в вашем уточнении , уважаемый Легба. Просто нельзя объять необъятное. Я попытался взять лишь один "срез" реальности. Она, безусловно, богаче.

----------


## рабдан

> Я думаю, это развитие вопроса из соседней темы, где речь зашла о том, что ДО ННР - это отдельное направление, отличающееся от дзогчена в рамках ньингма и бон. Если я не прав, пусть автор меня поправит.


Честно говоря, я не читал пока соседнего обсуждения. Но вы , безусловно, правы. В ДО тенденция  отделить Дзогчен проявлена весьма четко. Хотя, конечно, подобная тенденция характерна для разных организаций, правомерно или нет связывающих себя с Дхармой.

----------


## Вангдраг

А в чем проблема,Рабдан? Практикуйте Дзогчен автономно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Во многих группах, считающих себя практиками Дзогчена, есть удивительное, хотя и ничем не подтверждаемое высокомерие по отношению к другим школам и колесницам. Это печальная реальность. Очевидное доказательство "кривизны" соответствующих линий передач.


Забавно, что некоторые буддисты практикующие Дзогчен или Махамудру считают, что в гелуг практикуют только сутру  :Smilie:  Даже в предисловии переводчика ламрима Гампопы подобное читал.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Забавно, что некоторые буддисты практикующие Дзогчен или Махамудру считают, что в гелуг практикуют только сутру  Даже в предисловии переводчика ламрима Гампопы подобное читал.


Ну русский перевод Драгоценного украшения делался, если не ошибаюсь, в АП.

----------


## Fritz

Кстати, в ранней гелуг передавали и махамудру. Об этом мало кто знает и из гелуг)))

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Ну русский перевод Драгоценного украшения делался, если не ошибаюсь, в АП.


Тогда понятно. По директиве Оле, гелуг у нас  - нетантрическая школа. ))))

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> А в чем проблема,Рабдан? Практикуйте Дзогчен автономно.


данное обсуждение задумано мною не для обсуждения личной практики, моей, вашей или еще чьей-нибудь... Это тема достаточно деликатна и вряд ли подходит для публичного форума, если у человека нет склонности к духовному эксгибиционизму. Но, если вам интересно, то мне ничего, кроме собственной глупости и лени практиковать не мешает :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

тогда получается:лишь бы поговорить.потому что ЧНН постоянно объясняет как практиковать "чистый дзогчен".что же непонятно?
и что такое внешняя религиозность,которая ложь?

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.05.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> ЧНН постоянно объясняет как практиковать "чистый дзогчен"


К несчастью, проведя долгие годы в ДО, я не могу  разделить ваших глубокоуважаемых иллюзий. :Frown: , что не означает ни малейшего неуважения  к этому во многом очень образованному и умному человеку. Искренне. И не очень бы желал углубляться в дальнейшие тонкости этого. В моем несовершенном рассуждении касательно возможности "автономности" Дзогчена есть много любопытных , на мой взгляд, тем. Но если они окажутся неинтересными или непонятными, то это не беда.

----------


## Вангдраг

Это,глубокоуважаемый Рабдан,называется:"горе от ума".найти лекарство оч трудно.

----------


## AlexN

> Во многих группах, считающих себя практиками Дзогчена, есть удивительное, хотя и ничем не подтверждаемое высокомерие по отношению к другим школам и колесницам. Это печальная реальность. Очевидное доказательство "кривизны" соответствующих линий передач.


А может это всего лишь слепона или откровенное нежелание указанных практиков работать со своим эго?!
не создавайте винегрет из ошибок учеников и действий учителя

----------


## Грег

> ...то думаю, что Дзогчен вполне возможен как отдельная школа, в которой уделяется внимание и сутре, и тантре, и уму.


Тогда это уже будет нечто другое.  :Smilie: 
Какой смысл в этом? 4-х существующих школ уже не хватает? Нужна ещё одна (ну или 50 новых)?

Не может она существовать как школа. Хотя бы потому, что её основатель так её не позиционирует.
Хотя, ИМХО, если в будущем "власть" в ДО узурпирует некоторая ограниченная в своём понимании группа людей, которой нужно быть от кого-то/чего-то отдельной, то это вполне может быть.
Надеюсь, что такого не произойдёт.



> Просто ДО существует как бы в стороне от традиционных буддийских структур с монастырями, ламами и пр. Есть учитель, есть учение, есть община и центры. Для современного западного общества - самое оно.


Конечно! Запад - не восток. Здесь другие люди, другая жизнь и нет никакой буддийской традиции.
Что значит "как бы в стороне"? Там что знания другие даются небуддийские?
Ааааа, наверное, Римпоче вместо строительства монастыря организовал общину?
ДО не стоит "в стороне". ДО себя так не позиционирует. ДО вообще нигде не стоит. ДО - это ДО. ДО, ИМХО, - это открытый кружок по интересам (простите за вольность  :Smilie: ). ОТКРЫТЫЙ!
Хочешь, приходи, получай знания. Не хочешь - не приходи и не получай.


А какие вообще на западе существуют традиционных буддийские структуры?
Как можно на западе, где нет многовековой традиции, быть "в стороне от традиционных буддийских структур" или принадлежать им?

PS. Лама,  в переводе, - учитель. ННР не учитель?

PPS. Вот скажите мне, почему всем хочется куда-то что-то запихнуть? Дать какое-то определение - соответствует/не соответствует, является/не является. Зачем это?
Почему ДО нужно превратить в школу? Зачем? Чем ДО не устраивает в том виде, в котором она существует?
Что за страсть - всё вписывать в рамки своего понимания?

PPPS. Жаль, что слоны - это не коровы. Вот были бы слоны коровами, они бы принесли гораздо больше пользы. Они давали бы вкусное молоко, и говядину. И у них не было бы этого противного хобота. И вообще, я больше люблю коров, они мне роднее и ближе слонов.
Я считаю, что слоны вполне могли бы быть коровами.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лама,  в переводе, - учитель. ННР не учитель?


 :Smilie:  Ну вот, все думали, что лама - это (аххххх)Лааааамааааа, а Вы взяли и всех сдали.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (01.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> А может это всего лишь слепона или откровенное нежелание указанных практиков работать со своим эго?!
> не создавайте винегрет из ошибок учеников и действий учителя


Не думаю, что здесь сильно причем "винегрет", "миланский суп" или что-либо подобное. 
Коль уж речь пошла о ДО... Сам Номкай Норбу многократно говорил, и это где только не опубликовано, что Дзогчену везде учат неправильно. А, соответственно, выходит, что единственный адекватный Дзогчен - это в ДО. Ближайшие ученики (например, Адриано Клементе) называют Ринпоче "единственным учителем Дзогчен на этой планете". Полуофициально исповедуется точка зрения, что Янтра-йога в стиле ДО чуть ли не необходимейший единственный путь для достижения состояния Дзогчен. После долгого периода увлечения Номкай Норбу Боном, когда он вдруг резко. на 180 градусов, поменял свои  взгляды, теперь считается , что Дзогчена в Боне нет или все там позднее, взятое у буддистов и т.п. Как будто нет линии Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд. Он вроде даже теперь отрицает, что вообще получал передачу Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд и божества Мери от Лопона Тендзина Намдака, хотя это несомненно. Чего стоит желание Еше (сейчас, не знаю, может он уже поостыл) зарегистрировать в мире коммерческий бренд Дзогчен за ДО? Всякие примеры можно множить. Но,очевидно, что "нечего на учеников пенять, коль учитель таков". ДО - это эксперимент, результаты которого пока совсем не понятны. Увы.
Очень хотелось бы, чтобы каким-то образом там все исправилось, и лет через сто можно было бы подытожить, что эксперимент  по вычленение Дзогчена  с сильным коммерческим оттенком оказался бы удачным по причине соответствия сегодняшнему состоянию умов. Пока это просто непроверенное лекарство.
Лично у меня нет своего четкого мнения о его эффективности. Где-то работает, а где-то дает явные и опасные сбои. Для меня вообще было практически личной трагедией утеря доверия к Номкай Норбу. Но хватит об этом.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Не думаю, что здесь сильно причем "винегрет", "миланский суп" или что-либо подобное.


блин... опять лабуда разочаровавшихся членов ДО пошла.  :Confused: 
Народ учителя вообще не слушает. 



> Коль уж речь пошла о ДО... Сам Номкай Норбу многократно говорил, и это где только не опубликовано, что Дзогчену везде учат неправильно. А, соответственно, выходит, что единственный адекватный Дзогчен - это в ДО.


Насколько я знаю, Римпоче говорит несколько другое, что зачастую под вывеской "Дзогчен" дают всё, что угодно, окромя знания Дзогчен,  а не то, что Дзогчен даётся только в ДО. (бред какой-то). Это выходит в вашей голове,  а не из слов Римпоче.



> Ближайшие ученики (например, Адриано Клементе) называют Ринпоче "единственным учителем Дзогчен на этой планете".


Ну... это их личное мнение. И что теперь? (если, конечно, они именно так и говорили)



> Полуофициально исповедуется точка зрения, что Янтра-йога в стиле ДО чуть ли не необходимейший единственный путь для достижения состояния Дзогчен.


Полуофициально - это как? Можно примеры?



> После долгого периода увлечения Номкай Норбу Боном, когда он вдруг резко. на 180 градусов, поменял свои  взгляды, теперь считается , что Дзогчена в Боне нет или все там позднее, взятое у буддистов и т.п. Как будто нет линии Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд.


От Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд во времена Гараба Дорже осталось всего несколько строк (ну.... если, конечно, опять же верить исследованиям ННР).



> Он вроде даже теперь отрицает, что вообще получал передачу Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд и божества Мери от Лопона Тендзина Намдака, хотя это несомненно.


"вроде даже" или "отрицает"?



> Чего стоит желание Еше (сейчас, не знаю, может он уже поостыл) зарегистрировать в мире коммерческий бренд Дзогчен за ДО?


Именно бренд Дзогчен за ДО?



> ДО - это эксперимент, результаты которого пока совсем не понятны. Увы.


Тогда какой смысл обсуждать то, значение чего пока непонятно? пусть она будет какой её видит основатель, а лет через 100-200 посмотрим...



> Очень хотелось бы, чтобы каким-то образом там все исправилось, и лет через сто можно было бы подытожить, что эксперимент  по вычленение Дзогчена  с сильным коммерческим оттенком оказался бы удачным по причине соответствия сегодняшнему состоянию умов. Пока это просто непроверенное лекарство.


А у вас есть проверенные?



> Лично у меня нет своего четкого мнения о его эффективности. Где-то работает, а где-то дает явные и опасные сбои. Для меня вообще было практически личной трагедией утеря доверия к Номкай Норбу. Но хватит об этом.


Ну... как я и говорил, опять разочаровавшиеся члены ДО с неосуществившимися надеждами.
Привет сайту "Стоп Дзо-чен"!!!  :Wink: 

ps. говорят, в 90-е, когда Римпоче заболел раком, от него тоже отвернулось достаточное кол-во учеников... Как так!? учитель Дзогчен и заболел...

----------

Вангдраг (02.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

После долгого периода увлечения Номкай Норбу Боном, когда он вдруг резко. на 180 градусов, поменял свои взгляды, теперь считается , что Дзогчена в Боне нет или все там позднее, взятое у буддистов и т.п. Как будто нет линии Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд. Он вроде даже теперь отрицает, что вообще получал передачу Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд и божества Мери от Лопона Тендзина Намдака, хотя это несомненно.
----------
Вы могли бы написать подробней.

----------


## рабдан

Уважаемому Грегу.
"Обиженность" и "разочарованность" или "неверие в учителя" - это совсем разные вещи. Не стоит их путать. У вас свой опыт ДО, у меня - свой. Видимо, они различаются. Доказать что-либо тут очень тяжело. Однако судя по всему, вы знакомы с ДО или относительно недавно, или неглубоко. Но это ваше право и вашим обстоятельства. Если дальше пуститься в обсуждение упомянутых мною моментов и ваших возражений, то достаточно интересная тема безнадежно зафлудится. Тем более большинство этих тем обсуждалось многократно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сам Номкай Норбу многократно говорил, и это где только не опубликовано, что Дзогчену везде учат неправильно. А, соответственно, выходит, что единственный адекватный Дзогчен - это в ДО.


Цитату можно в студию?

----------


## Грег

> Уважаемому Грегу.
> "Обиженность" и "разочарованность" или "неверие в учителя" - это совсем разные вещи. Не стоит их путать. У вас свой опыт ДО, у меня - свой. Видимо, они различаются. Доказать что-либо тут очень тяжело. Однако судя по всему, вы знакомы с ДО или относительно недавно, или неглубоко. Но это ваше право и вашим обстоятельства. Если дальше пуститься в обсуждение упомянутых мною моментов и ваших возражений, то достаточно интересная тема безнадежно зафлудится. Тем более большинство этих тем обсуждалось многократно.


Мой опыт в ДО меня не особо интересует. Меня интересует получение учения от Намкая Норбу Римпоче. Если ДО поможет мне это учение получить (и сохранить его для других), то пусть будет ДО. И между личным мнением членов ДО и учением, даваемым ННР, я не ставлю знака равенства.

PS. Если вы не хотите что-то обсуждать, то не стоит об этом вообще упоминать, ИМХО. Сказали "А", говорите и "Б". А то как-то ваши слова "вроде как", "полуофициально", "получается что..." и и т.п. выглядят сомнительно. Выглядят как ваши фантазии.

Давайте, как говорилось в недавней теме на 60 страниц, "аргументы и факты".

Если вы не хотите говорить о только вам известных данных, то как в ваших словах можно разобраться?

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.06.2010), Вангдраг (02.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> После долгого периода увлечения Номкай Норбу Боном, когда он вдруг резко. на 180 градусов, поменял свои взгляды, теперь считается , что Дзогчена в Боне нет или все там позднее, взятое у буддистов и т.п. Как будто нет линии Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд. Он вроде даже теперь отрицает, что вообще получал передачу Шанг Шунг Ньинг Ньюд и божества Мери от Лопона Тендзина Намдака, хотя это несомненно.
> ----------
> Вы могли бы написать подробней.


О! свидетельств сему предостаточно. Начиная от самых бытовых воспоминаний его итальянских учеников об этой поездке, кончая упоминанием об этом у Лопона Тендзина Намдака( в частности на русском языке об этом есть упоминание в журнале "Гаруда", в написанной им самим статье). У Самтен Кармея есть даже упоминание о Номкае Норбу как о держателе линии Шанг Шунг Ньинг Гьюд  после Лопона. 
Потом есть книжка, распространенная в ксероксе, с названием "Зеркало ясного света". Вряд ли она сейчас где-то переиздавалась. Там Ринпоче дает бонское учение из цикла Шанг Шунг Ньинг Гьюд, говоря в начале, что он "не бонский лама, но,не знаю, что будет дальше". Цитирую на память, но смысл таков. Кстати, там же он пишет о том, что один из учителей упомянутых в Шанг Шунг Ньинг Гьюд, - Шанг Шунг Гараб, - возможно идентичен Гарабу Дордже. Правда. звучит это как гипотеза. Вообще, текст этого ретрита тотально бонский. В этот период Намкай Норбу относился к Бону куда более уважительно. Кстати, где-нибудь в Дхарамсале, помятуя об этом периоде, многие тибетские ламы считают Ринпоче бонцем, и убедить их, что все не так просто, нельзя. Сам пытался :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> О! свидетельств сему предостаточно. Начиная от самых бытовых воспоминаний его итальянских учеников об этой поездке, кончая упоминанием об этом у Лопона Тендзина Намдака( в частности на русском языке об этом есть упоминание в журнале "Гаруда", в написанной им самим статье) ...


Это всё хорошо. А где свидетельства изменения мнения Римпоче?



> Уважаемому Грегу.
> "Обиженность" и "разочарованность" или "неверие в учителя" - это совсем разные вещи.


Исправил - "разочаровавшиеся".

----------


## рабдан

[QUOTE=Грег;330142]Это всё хорошо. А где свидетельства изменения мнения Римпоче?

Вы сами процитировали его современные многократно повторенные слова о том, что  от древнего бонского Дзогчена ко временам Гараба Дордже ничего не осталось, кроме 12 небольших высказываний. В то время как до этого он давал учения по Шанг Шунг Ньинг Гьюд, считая их вполне аутентичными, где Гараб Дордже, по его же гипотезе один из учителей этой линии. Мне неизвестны подробности его разворота по отношению к Бону. Он просто перестал вообще углубляться в подобные темы. Возможно, каким-то рубежом стал уход от него Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче или неадекватный, по его мнению, интерес  его учеников к бонским ламам. При том, надо сказать, что о Лопоне Тендзине Намдаке он до последнего времени высказывался максимально уважительно. Как сейчас - не знаю.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

[QUOTE=рабдан;330170]


> Это всё хорошо. А где свидетельства изменения мнения Римпоче?
> 
> Вы сами процитировали его современные многократно повторенные слова о том, что  от древнего бонского Дзогчена ко временам Гараба Дордже ничего не осталось, кроме 12 небольших высказываний. В то время как до этого он давал учения по Шанг Шунг Ньинг Гьюд, считая их вполне аутентичными, где Гараб Дордже, по его же гипотезе один из учителей этой линии. Мне неизвестны подробности его разворота по отношению к Бону. Он просто перестал вообще углубляться в подобные темы. Возможно, каким-то рубежом стал уход от него Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче или неадекватный, по его мнению, интерес  его учеников к бонским ламам. При том, надо сказать, что о Лопоне Тендзине Намдаке он до последнего времени высказывался максимально уважительно. Как сейчас - не знаю.


Что-то всё это пока похоже на фантазии и выдавание их за действительное - "Возможно", "Мне неизвестны"...
Ну изменил кто-то своё мнение и что дальше?
А что такого сделал Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче, что это "обидело" ННР? Что значит "ушёл", от кого и куда?

Аргументы и Факты?

----------


## рабдан

> Цитату можно в студию?


У меня нет под рукой цитатника на все случаи жизни от Номкая Норбу. Из относительно последнего и опубликованного вспоминается материал о СМС. В одном из русскоязычных электронных "зеркал" последнего времени, когда они стали выходить на Украине, там он называет себя еще "живым мертвецом" и говорит, что цель его жизни сейчас  - это передать как можно дальше и глубже СМС, потому что другие учат не так как надо. 
А вам, кстати, что - известны положительные высказывания о каких-то современных ламах, правильно передающих Дзогчен? Обратных - сколько угодно. И Далай-Лама {IY ничего не понял в первом уровне СМС, которые ННР ему типа высылал., и Патрул Ринпоче - он вообще не знает ,что такой учитель есть и т.п. Конечно, все это говорилось не на массовых ретритах, а  в достаточно  узком кругу.Так сказать, эзотерика :Smilie: . Так что цитату со ссылкой и сноской, а то еще и с ICBN... Так что вам остается или поверить мне на слово, или считать злобным выдумщиком. Или попытайтесь разговорить кого-нибудь из "старых практикующих". Не знаю, каков там у них сейчас порядок, можно ли делиться воспоминаниями и т.д. :Smilie:  Может, это тоже уже табуировано и "кульутра ДО" не позволяет этого делать (Еше Номкай о свободном обмене мнениями на форумах)

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> У меня нет под рукой цитатника на все случаи жизни от Номкая Норбу. Из относительно последнего и опубликованного вспоминается материал о СМС. В одном из русскоязычных электронных "зеркал" последнего времени, когда они стали выходить на Украине, там он называет себя еще "живым мертвецом" и говорит, что цель его жизни сейчас  - это передать как можно дальше и глубже СМС, потому что другие учат не так как надо.


Ну так а чем вас не устраивает учение в том виде, в каком его даёт ННР?
Тем, что его мнение на исторические реалии не совпадает с мнением других лам?
А должно?

Читать книги и посещать учения других учителей вроде как никто не запрещает. Можно попытаться сравнить суть этих учений с тем, что даёт ННР.
Есть книги о Дзогчене Лопона Тензина Намдака, Далай ламы, Тензина Вангьяа, Тулку Ургьена Римпоче и др.
Что в учения Дзогчен, даваемых ННР не согласуется с тем, что говорят эти учителя?




> А вам, кстати, что - известны положительные высказывания о каких-то современных ламах, правильно передающих Дзогчен? Обратных - сколько угодно. И Далай-Лама {IY ничего не понял в первом уровне СМС, которые ННР ему типа высылал.,


"Высылал" или "типа высылал"?
Точные цитаты известных лам об учении Намкая Норбу Римпоче в студию!



> и Патрул Ринпоче - он вообще не знает ,что такой учитель есть и т.п.


А Патрул Римпоче почему его должен знать? Они вроде как в разных местах жили и в несколько разное время. Или все ламы друг друга знать должны?



> Конечно, все это говорилось не на массовых ретритах, а  в достаточно  узком кругу.Так сказать, эзотерика.


Да, это я уже слышал, что массово даётся одно,  а для "избранных" - другое. Слышал и о Далай ламе такое мнение.  :Wink: 



> Так что цитату со ссылкой и сноской, а то еще и с ICBN... Так что вам остается или поверить мне на слово, или считать злобным выдумщиком.


Да нет...  :Smilie:  просто, человек, имеющий свою точку зрения.



> Или попытайтесь разговорить кого-нибудь из "старых практикующих". Не знаю, каков там у них сейчас порядок, можно ли делиться воспоминаниями и т.д. Может, это тоже уже табуировано и "кульутра ДО" не позволяет этого делать (Еше Номкай о свободном обмене мнениями на форумах)


Наверное, всё запрещено. Это'ж Секта,

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У меня нет под рукой цитатника на все случаи жизни от Номкая Норбу.


Значит Вы признаете, что все вышесказанное является Вашим личным ИМХО. Спасибо

----------


## рабдан

[QUOTE=Грег;330174]


> Что-то всё это пока похоже на фантазии и выдавание их за действительное - "Возможно", "Мне неизвестны"...
> Ну изменил кто-то своё мнение и что дальше?
> А что такого сделал Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче, что это "обидело" ННР? Что значит "ушёл", от кого и куда?
> 
> Аргументы и Факты?


В перемене мнения действительно нет ничего трагичного. Это скорее забавно, как, к примеру, в зависимости от всяких приливов и отливов в воззрениях Ринпоче  где-нибудь в Меригаре все дружно начинают называть себя буддистами, а потом признают себя непоколебимыми дзогченпа, а  слово "буддист" воспринимается почти как ругательное  или как характеризующее полных лохов, или неполных... Иногда наступает некое равновесие, и чаша весов склоняется в сторону единства всех определений или их неопределимости.Касается это и бонской самоидентификации в ДО.
В России все чуть проще: гордое самоопределение "дзогченоид" стало сущностным. "Мы, дзогченоиды", "а он -  дзогченоид или нет?" ... Сей сленг выбил у части практикующих любую охоту думать. Это, знаете, как у свидетелей Иеговы бывает? Им вообще спорить запрещено. Потому что может разрушить  хрупкую веру. Сознание просто катапультируется и возвращается к цитатам. В ДО вроде все не так, хотя, не удивлюсь, если я отстал от жизни.
Что касается Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче (кстати, Номкай Норбу "ринпоче" его не признает, типа - геше и баста). Он некоторые годы жил в Меригаре, считает Номкая Норбу одним из своих учителей, давал там учения и т.п. Потом он стал создавать свои центры, и это было воспринято как "раскол" и вызвало так или иначе "праведный гнев". ДО вообще "прокрустово ложе", такое политкорректное, спокойное. Немного буржуазное. Строится структура, а все что в нее не вписывается, не принимается. Так что, видимо, Тендзин Вангьял не оправдал надежд Номкая Норбу, да будут они оба счастливы.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> Значит Вы признаете, что все вышесказанное является Вашим личным ИМХО. Спасибо


Конечно, нет. Читайте внимательно. что я пишу, если вам сие любопытно.

----------


## Грег

> В России все чуть проще: гордое самоопределение "дзогченоид" стало сущностным. "Мы, дзогченоиды", "а он -  дзогченоид или нет?" ... Сей сленг выбил у части практикующих любую охоту думать.


Мне (лично мне) вообще по-барабану как меня называют. Не вижу в этом "вины" Римпоче.

PS. Не считаю чем-то особенно важным мнение отдельных членов ДО.



> Что касается Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче (кстати, Номкай Норбу "ринпоче" его не признает, типа - геше и баста). Он некоторые годы жил в Меригаре, считает Номкая Норбу одним из своих учителей, давал там учения и т.п. Потом он стал создавать свои центры, и это было воспринято как "раскол" и вызвало так или иначе "праведный гнев". ДО вообще "прокрустово ложе", такое политкорректное, спокойное. Немного буржуазное. Строится структура, а все что в нее не вписывается, не принимается. Так что, видимо, Тендзин Вангьял не оправдал надежд Номкая Норбу, да будут они оба счастливы.


Так значит вы в человеке разочаровались?
Т.е. речь не идёт о даваемом ННР учении?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно, нет. Читайте внимательно. что я пишу, если вам сие любопытно.


Меня слабо интересует Ваше личное мнение. К тому же, судя по тому, как Вы коверкаете имя Ринпоче, у меня серьезные сомнения касательно Ваших утверждений о том, что Вы были членом ДО

----------


## Грег

> Конечно, нет. Читайте внимательно. что я пишу, если вам сие любопытно.


Пока вы сообщаете только своё ИМХО.  :Smilie:  Причём, аргументируете словами "возможно", "наверное" и т.п.
Вполне допускаю, что вы знаете больше остальных. Но опять же, мало ли как вы эти знания интерпретируете.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ... у меня серьезные сомнения касательно Ваших утверждений о том, что Вы были членом ДО


Почему бы и нет? Община уже многие годы существует. За это время много "разочаровавшихся было". Причём, зачастую проецируются действия членов ДО на самого Римпоче.

----------

Вангдраг (02.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему бы и нет? Община уже многие годы существует. За это время много "разочаровавшихся было".


Вы когда-нибудь встречали члена какой-либо общины, который не может правильно написать имя своего Учителя?  :Cool:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Вы когда-нибудь встречали члена какой-либо общины, который не может правильно написать имя своего Учителя?


Ерунда, мало ли кто как пишет нерусские имена. Это же не Саша и не Серёжа.

----------


## рабдан

> А Патрул Римпоче почему его должен знать? Они вроде как в разных местах жили и в несколько разное время. Или все ламы друг друга знать должны?


Речь идет не о великом Патруле Ринпоче, который жил достаточно давно, а о современном Патруле Ринпоче, замечательном ньингмапинском ламе, о котором соответственно и отозвался Номкай Норбу, и которому, кстати редко нахамил Игорь Берхин, переводя когда-то его ретрит в эксКунсангаре.
Я, вообще, возможно не очень ясно выразился. Писалось  о мнениях Номкая Норбу касательно современных лам, так или иначе передающих Дзогчен в стиле своих школ, а не наоборот.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> Так значит вы в человеке разочаровались?
> Т.е. речь не идёт о даваемом ННР учении?


В Дзогчене разочароваться невозможно. Надеюсь. Это самое глубокое и роскошное учение, которое мне посчастливилось встретить в этой жизни. И я действительно благодарен Номкаю Норбу  Ринпоче, который дал мне очень много в понимании Дзогчена. Это великий учитель и очень харизматичная личность.Но для меня он теперь, безусловно, человек, пусть и обладающий не ординарным опытом. Когда-то (а я "дошел" до 3-го уровня СМС) он был для меня почти всем, духовным отцом, коренным учителем, Падмасамбхавой для современного мира, если хотите. Сейчас все поменялось, но уважение к нему лично, а не к его возможным приемникам, безусловно осталось.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> Речь идет не о великом Патруле Ринпоче, который жил достаточно давно, а о современном Патруле Ринпоче, замечательном ньингмапинском ламе


Я о современном и говорю (я лично его видел, знаю о ком вы говорите). Они с ННР жили в разных местах и в разное время.



> , о котором соответственно и отозвался Номкай Норбу,


Как о нём отозвался Номкай Норбу?



> и которому, кстати редко нахамил Игорь Берхин, переводя когда-то его ретрит в эксКунсангаре.


Если не секрет?



> Я, вообще, возможно не очень ясно выразился. Писалось  о мнениях Номкая Норбу касательно современных лам, так или иначе передающих Дзогчен в стиле своих школ, а не наоборот.


Да, я понял. А как это относится к учению, передавваемому ННР?

----------


## Грег

> В Дзогчене разочароваться невозможно. Надеюсь. Это самое глубокое и роскошное учение, которое мне посчастливилось встретить в этой жизни. И я действительно благодарен Номкаю Норбу  Ринпоче, который дал мне очень много в понимании Дзогчена. Это великий учитель и очень харизматичная личность.Но для меня он теперь, безусловно, человек, пусть и обладающий не ординарным опытом. Когда-то (а я "дошел" до 3-го уровня СМС) он был для меня почти всем, духовным отцом, коренным учителем, Падмасамбхавой для современного мира, если хотите. Сейчас все поменялось, но уважение к нему лично, а не к его возможным приемникам, безусловно осталось.


Ага, типа "я вас лично, конечно уважаю, но вот из-за ваших последователей я в вас разуверился..."  :Smilie: 
Кто-то учится у учителя, а кому-то важнее мнение его учеников.  :Wink: 

Всё это ваше личное мнение. Как говорится... кем (чем) человек учителя видит, туда и попадёт  :Wink: .

PS. Всё-таки, если не секрет, знание Дзогчен-то Намкай Норбу Римпоче вам дал? Или просто дал вам очень много в понимании Дзогчена?

----------

Вангдраг (02.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Меня слабо интересует Ваше личное мнение. К тому же, судя по тому, как Вы коверкаете имя Ринпоче, у меня серьезные сомнения касательно Ваших утверждений о том, что Вы были членом ДО


 :Smilie: Поверьте уж... Или наведите справки о том, кто такой Сергей Рябов.Вряд ли вы услышите что-нибудь чересчур лестное обо мне в современной ДО, но уж мое членство с самых первых лет существования ДО в России и 3-ий уровень СМС  вам подтвердят наверняка. За коверканье не серчайте. У меня проблемы со зрением, и мне временно сложно самому работать за компьютером. И разве я вам не сказал про газету "Зеркало", где можно прочесть интересующее вас подтверждение касательно неправильности современных форм передачи Дзогчена?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это самое глубокое и роскошное учение, которое мне посчастливилось встретить в этой жизни.


Для 3-го уровня СМС слабовато

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поверьте уж...


На каком основании? На основании того, что Вы что-то голословно заявляете, не приводя ни одной цитаты и оно абсолютно не соответствует тому, что Ринпоче говорил не несколько лет назад, а буквально на последних 2-3-х ритритах? Про тот же Бон, про тех же современных учителей.

----------


## Грег

http://zvezda.ru/cult/2008/12/24/imperia.htm



> Сергей Рябов – личность недюжинной духовной культуры. В своё время составил нашумевший в эзотерических кругах сборник «Unio Mistica», издавал иллюстрированный православный журнал «Глаголы жизни»… Возглавляет Бон-общину Москвы, входит в состав знаменитой «южинской группы»… и прочая, и прочая.


http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...5%D0%BD&lr=213

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> Да, я понял. А как это относится к учению, передавваемому ННР?


Так, что Намкай Норбу не признает никакого другого Дзогчена, кроме передаваемого в его стиле.

----------


## Грег

> Так, что Намкай Норбу не признает никакого другого Дзогчена, кроме передаваемого в его стиле.


Прямые цитаты?
Он так именно и говорит?

А вы не подскажете, почему у меня не складывается такое же мнение как у вас?
Почему я в его словах не вижу попытки меня ограничить собственным учением, а вы видите?

ps. вы знаете, у меня есть своё мнение по многим вопроса, но я не считаю его  единственно верным или более значимым чем мнение других (для себя - да, в общем - нет).

----------


## Грег

> Так, что Намкай Норбу не признает никакого другого Дзогчена, кроме передаваемого в его стиле.


 :Wink:  ой забыл добавить.

Так значит получается, что ННР даёт неправильный Дзогчен и этот Дзогчен не достоин внимания?  :Smilie: 
Он даёт неправильную передачу и у него невозможно получить знание Дзогчен?

----------


## рабдан

> На каком основании? На основании того, что Вы что-то голословно заявляете, не приводя ни одной цитаты и оно абсолютно не соответствует тому, что Ринпоче говорил не несколько лет назад, а буквально на последних 2-3-х ритритах? Про тот же Бон, про тех же современных учителей.


Если это так, то это просто чудесно,  и все меняется в лучшую сторону. Но что-то  ваше сообщение "цитатами" явно не переполнено :Frown:

----------


## Грег

> Если это так, то это просто чудесно,  и все меняется в лучшую сторону. ...


А что могло измениться? Мнение Римпоче? Передаваемое им учение или члены ДО изменились?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если это так, то это просто чудесно,  и все меняется в лучшую сторону. Но что-то  ваше сообщение "цитатами" явно не переполнено


А, я понял, Вам просто захотелось краткий конспект лекций ЧННР. Ну так бы и сказали. Зачем же ж пургу-то полную прогонять?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 All

Отбросьте надежды и страхи
Модератор всегда присутствует

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> ой забыл добавить.
> 
> Так значит получается, что ННР даёт неправильный Дзогчен и этот Дзогчен не достоин внимания? 
> Он даёт неправильную передачу и у него невозможно получить знание Дзогчен?


Не мне выносить окончательные суждения по этому вопросу. Тут только время расставит все на свои места. Может, кто найдет лет через триста на дачном чердаке  его терма и мгновенно превратится в радугу. А может и нет. Кстати "разочарованности" в учениках у меня нет. Царь хороший, чиновники плохие - здесь не работает. Тело учителя - это его Сангха. Когда-то люди общины были невероятно разнообразны. Сейчас в России "старых практиков" можно сосчитать по пальцам. Кто помер, кого карма унесла неизвестно куда. Это тоже не плохо, не хорошо. Это данность. Могу еще добавить, что мне точно не по вкусу "реформы" и всякие косяки Еше.Сие просто не мое. Возможно, какому-то классу существ это точно необходимо. В действенность"прямой" передачи при массовом скоплении людей с совершенно разными способностями и склонностями где-нибудь посреди Черкизона - ну, не верю. Ригпа - это могучее, почти океаническое переживание, а о нем массово толкуют самые странные люди. При том я не считаю себя лучше или глубже их. 
Наверно, готовый к знанию человек получит его и на шумном рынке, и в келье, и на ретрите. Или как-то еще, увидав падающий с дерева лист, к примеру. Так что, конечно, индивидуальная реализация какого-то приближения к пониманию Дзогчена, конечно, возможна.Но вот работает ли вся система целиком, я честно не знаю. Хочу верить в лучшее. Мне в ДО встречались как и уникальные по мудрости люди, так и массовое впадение в идиотизм. Но опять же повторю, я не считаю свое мнение критерием истины. Тут и эго работает, и кармические склонности всякие, и еще Бог знает что.

----------


## Грег

> ... Но опять же повторю, я не считаю свое мнение критерием истины. Тут и эго работает, и кармические склонности всякие, и еще Бог знает что.


Вы не ответили на вопрос. - ННР даёт неправильный Дзогчен и этот Дзогчен не достоин внимания? Он даёт неправильную передачу и у него невозможно получить знание Дзогчен? ННР недостоин того, чтобы получать у него учения?

Вы просто имеете своё мнение по каким-то вопросам? или точно знаете что является Дзогченом,  а что нет и знаете, как и кому его надо передавать?

----------


## рабдан

> Прямые цитаты?
> Он так именно и говорит?
> 
> А вы не подскажете, почему у меня не складывается такое же мнение как у вас?
> Почему я в его словах не вижу попытки меня ограничить собственным учением, а вы видите?
> 
> ps. вы знаете, у меня есть своё мнение по многим вопроса, но я не считаю его  единственно верным или более значимым чем мнение других (для себя - да, в общем - нет).


наверно, потому что есть разные тоннели реальности. Где-нибудь рядом с вами сидит пара сотен существ, которые о нашей переписке ни имеют ни малейшего представления, а она им видится ручейком или какой-нибудь красоткой.
То, что у вас есть какие-то мнения по разным вопросам, то это просто чудесно, а уж если вы не считаете их единственно верными, то это чудесно вдвойне. :Wink:

----------


## Вангдраг

Уважаемый Рабдан до 3 уровня СМС то добрался,однако гуру-йогой похоже себя не утруждал ((

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> наверно, потому что есть разные тоннели реальности. Где-нибудь рядом с вами сидит пара сотен существ, которые о нашей переписке ни имеют ни малейшего представления, а она им видится ручейком или какой-нибудь красоткой...


Ну а о чём речь-то тогда? Если вам что-то не нравится - не пользуйтесь. Не любите арбуз - еште бананы.

Вы подняли разговор, в общем-то о том, что ННР и созданная им для сохранения учения община не занимается тем, о чём они говорят.
Извините, но пока могу сделать только такой вывод.



> наверно, потому что есть разные тоннели реальности. ...


А может дело в ваших собственных ограничениях?
Вы хотите это видеть, вот и видите? Я-то не вижу попыток ограничить.

----------


## рабдан

> Вы не ответили на вопрос. - ННР даёт неправильный Дзогчен и этот Дзогчен не достоин внимания? Он даёт неправильную передачу и у него невозможно получить знание Дзогчен?


ХМ... Вообще, вроде я ответил. Если бы у меня был четкий ответ на вопрос есть ли жизнь на Марсе или на спутниках Сатурна, то я бы вам непременно сказал. Но мои способности ограничены. Так и здесь. Я ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НЕ ЗНАЮ. Что-то вызывает во мне настороженность и опасения касательно экспериментов Намкая Норбу, что-то мне очень близко. Он дает ЭКСПЕНРИМЕНТАЛЬнЫЙ Дзогчен,  ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНУЮ передачу. Пока, на мой взгляд, результаты опыта противоречивы и не позволяют интерпретировать их однозначно. Лекарство еще не прошло испытаний.Когда-то фирма Байер АГ в начале века чуть ли не вместе с аспирином выпустил чудесное обезболивающее лекарство героин. Оно продавалось в аптеках, и у кого-то что-то проходило. Потом все стали замечать разные странности при частом употреблении этого лекарств, что-то народ перло от него слишком. Дальше понеслось-поехало... Появился новый, крайне опасный наркотик. Ситуация сейчас сходна. Появилось новое гипотетическое лекарство от двойственности  самсары, но чем оно станет - аспирином или героином - покажет только время. Как не крути, а сколько бы не говорили о традиционности Намкая Норбу, его стиль достаточно революционен, а судьбы революционеров, реформаторов, равно и их идей, не всегда легки.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Он дает ЭКСПЕНРИМЕНТАЛЬнЫЙ Дзогчен,  ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНУЮ передачу.


 Перестаньте пожалуйста глупости писать и путать других людей своими глюками. Ринпоче передаёт как давал Гараб Дордже.

----------


## Грег

> ХМ... Вообще, вроде я ответил.


Что-то я не заметил более-менее чёткого ответа на вопрос. Вы всё ходите вокруг да около.
То методы ННР вас не устраивают (хотя чем заменить вы сами не знаете), то вы вы его уважаете...
Так за что вы уважаете учителя, если его методы вас не устраивают (причём просто не устраивают)? Просто как человека уважаете?



> Если бы у меня был четкий ответ на вопрос есть ли жизнь на Марсе или на спутниках Сатурна, то я бы вам непременно сказал. .


Если вы сами не знаете ответ на вопрос, то зачем воду-то баламутить?

Типа, сам-то не знаю как надо, но и то, что есть мне не нравится.

----------


## Грег

> .. Что-то вызывает во мне настороженность и опасения касательно экспериментов Намкая Норбу, что-то мне очень близко.


И что теперь? Ну имеете вы своё мнение о том как надо что-то делать. Да тут половина форума имеет своё мнение на то, как надо чему-то учить. 
И что? Их нужно слушать?



> Он дает ЭКСПЕНРИМЕНТАЛЬнЫЙ Дзогчен,  ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНУЮ передачу.


Ну... что такое ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНАЯ передача ещё можно понять - большие аудитории, интернет, собственная методика и т.д.
А вот что такое ЭКСПЕНРИМЕНТАЛЬнЫЙ Дзогчен? Это какое-то экпериментальное состояние ума? Экспериментральное Ригпа? Некое НедоРигпа? Изобретённое Намкаем Норбу Римпоче состояние ума?

Вы можете объяснить в чём ошибается Римпоче?
И объясните, пожалуйста, почему к ВАШЕМУ мнению стоит прислушаться?

В чём разница учений Дзогчен от ННР и других учителей? В чём он ошибается?
Где можно узнать от известных и авторитетных учителей, что ННР ошибается?

----------


## рабдан

> Перестаньте пожалуйста глупости писать и путать других людей своими глюками. Ринпоче передаёт как давал Гараб Дордже.


А вы что, лично знакомы с Гарабом Дордже? :Smilie:  Легковерность - это не порок, но вряд ли стоит отдаваться ей полностью.

----------


## рабдан

> Что-то я не заметил более-менее чёткого ответа на вопрос. Вы всё ходите вокруг да около.
> То методы ННР вас не устраивают (хотя чем заменить вы сами не знаете), то вы вы его уважаете...
> Так за что вы уважаете учителя, если его методы вас не устраивают (причём просто не устраивают)? Просто как человека уважаете?


Лоджонги, семдзины, рушены, тречход или тхогел и многое другое, что делает Дзогчен Дзогченом создано явно не Намкаем Норбу. Этим учениям тысячи лет. Никакого эксклюзива тут нет. Танец Ваджры, его терма, стиль практики, корпоративная структура "общины" - это уже более специфично, как и многое другое, и экспериментально. Лично мне ближе традиционный Дзогчен, передаваемый в бонском или нингмапинском стиле. Учителей достаточно. Это у нас в России в силу разных причин Дзогчен и ДО  кажутся почти идентичными.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В православной традиции когда кажется предлагается креститься.

----------


## рабдан

> В чём разница учений Дзогчен от ННР и других учителей? В чём он ошибается?
> Где можно узнать от известных и авторитетных учителей, что ННР ошибается?


Тибетский буддизм, особенно в эмиграции, это ярко выраженная сетевая структура. Все друг друга так или иначе поддерживают, критикуют других учителей или в очень-очень узком кругу, или иносказательно. Тут надо быть  достаточно глубоко погруженным в систему, чтобы понять как она функционирует. Я, безусловно, да и не только я, слышал достаточно мягкого скепсиса относительно ДО, но, поверьте, пароли и явки называть не буду. Ученики этих лам могут быть недовольны или интерпретировать нечто иначе. А вам не кажется разве подозрительным практически полное отсутствие учеников-тибетцев у Намкая Норбу? При этом их наличие , конечно, не является "критерием качества" линии духовной преемственности, но об отношении тибетско-буддистского сообщества,безусловно, это говорит.

----------


## рабдан

> В православной традиции когда кажется предлагается креститься.


Что ж, неплохой выход  из многих ситуаций. Если вас устраивает, то смело переходите в православие. Почему бы и нет? :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перестаньте пожалуйста глупости писать и путать других людей своими глюками. Ринпоче передаёт как давал Гараб Дордже.


Так-то оно может и так, да вот тем ли?
Дзогчен в передаче ННР действительно "экспериментальный" хотя бы просто в том смысле, что Римпоче дает его огромному количеству людей, чего до сих пор, наверное, все же не было, тем более во времена Гараба Дорже.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

_Вопрос_:  В чём разница учений Дзогчен от ННР и других учителей? В чём он ошибается? Где можно узнать от известных и авторитетных учителей, что ННР ошибается?

_Ответ_: Тибетский буддизм, бла-бла-бла сетевая структура. Все бла-бла-бла. Тут надо быть  бла-бла-бла. *Я*, безусловно, да и не только я, *слышал* достаточно бла-бла-бла.  *А вам не кажется* разве подозрительным практически полное отсутствие учеников-тибетцев у Намкая Норбу?

Вопрос к залу. О чем шла речь?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дзогчен в передаче ННР действительно "экспериментальный" хотя бы просто в том смысле, что Римпоче дает его огромному количеству людей, чего до сих пор, наверное, все же не было, тем более во времена Гараба Дорже.


Вопрос. Гараб Дордже где-либо оговаривал количество людей, которому можно "давать Дзогчен"?

----------


## рабдан

> _Вопрос_:  В чём разница учений Дзогчен от ННР и других учителей? В чём он ошибается? Где можно узнать от известных и авторитетных учителей, что ННР ошибается?
> 
> _Ответ_: Тибетский буддизм, бла-бла-бла сетевая структура. Все бла-бла-бла. Тут надо быть  бла-бла-бла. *Я*, безусловно, да и не только я, *слышал* достаточно бла-бла-бла.  *А вам не кажется* разве подозрительным практически полное отсутствие учеников-тибетцев у Намкая Норбу?
> 
> Вопрос к залу. О чем шла речь?


Внимательнее читайте буквы и складывайте из них слова и предложения. Понимание текста, собеседника всегда может оказаться очень полезным. Рассмотрите сие,к примеру, как интеграцию с обстоятельствами, как часть практики нахождения в присутствии. :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Условия передачи учения чисто коммерческие


Вы не подскажете, сколько стоит получение передачи во время открытой трансляции в особые дни?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Внимательнее читайте буквы и складывайте из них слова и предложения. Понимание текста, собеседника всегда может оказаться очень полезным. Рассмотрите сие,к примеру, как интеграцию с обстоятельствами, как часть практики нахождения в присутствии.


Вы уже 3 раза не ответили на конкретно поставленный вопрос, вот и всех обстоятельств

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Рабдан,
Вам первое устное замечание: вы уже достаточно пояснили почему расстроены собственными неудачами в духовном пути. Делать обобщающие заключения с перевешиванием ответственности на учителей дхармы вам тут не позволят.
Если У ВАС больше нет вопросов к публике в этой теме, я бы предложил её закрыть, больше пережёвывать эту жвачку смысла нет.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.06.2010), Вангдраг (03.06.2010), Грег (03.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Было бы логичней переименовать раздел Дзогчен в раздел ДО ННР.
Поскольку Дзогчен - Учение существующей насколько я понимаю по крайней мере в 2 школах а по слухам во всех 4-х.
Здесь же насколько я понимаю  Дзогчен считается независимым Учением не входящим ни в ньингма ни в сакья.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Было бы логичней переименовать раздел Дзогчен в раздел ДО ННР.


Ну оставьте хоть одну лазейку бонцам-то.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Внимательнее читайте буквы и складывайте из них слова и предложения. Понимание текста, собеседника всегда может оказаться очень полезным. Рассмотрите сие,к примеру, как интеграцию с обстоятельствами, как часть практики нахождения в присутствии.


Рабдан, вы даёте очень много воды с полунамёками или фразами в которых сквозит "мне не нравится", "я считаю", "мне ближе". В общем, - Я-Я-Я, Мне-Мне-Мне. Это ваше право иметь своё мнение.

ps. Из "текста собеседника", т.е. вашего я пока могу понять только то, что вы имеете собственное мнение. Ну чтож... имете право.

pps. А вообще, это такой стиль общения - сказать много, но по сути ничего?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Здесь же насколько я понимаю  Дзогчен считается независимым Учением не входящим ни в ньингма ни в сакья.


Дзогчен - самая суть всех буддийских учений (в тибетской традиции).
Дзогчен не противоречит буддийскому учению (тем более, что он конкретно имеет место быть в конкретных традициях), значит, ИМХО, можно сказать, что он входит в буддийское учение.
Речь о другом, о том, что Дзогчен не ограничивается рамками буддийского учения.

PS. "Здесь", это где?

----------


## Dondhup

> Речь о другом, о том, что Дзогчен не ограничивается рамками буддийского учения.


И поэтому некоторые члены ДО практикуют шаманизм, астрологию и т.п. "в стиле дзогчен" и т.д. с чем я неоднократно сталкивался?
Мне одна последовательница ДО из неофитов заявила недавно
"я горжусь, что я не буддистка". 
При этом сказав мне "что я привязан к гелуг".
Интересно это ее собственное мнение или так учат?

""Здесь", это где? " - в разделе Дзогчен буддийского форума.

Интересно многие ли Учителя ньингма, сакья, гелуг и кагью считаю что для достижения Просветления необходимо помимо Буддийского Учения практиковать что то еще?

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так-то оно может и так, да вот тем ли?


 Кто пришел тем и даёт. Гараб Дордже отбор тоже не делал.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И поэтому некоторые члены ДО практикуют шаманизм, астрологию и т.п. "в стиле дзогчен" и т.д. с чем я неоднократно сталкивался?


 Вам то какое дело кто как понимает Учение? И, главное, какое это отношение к Учителю имеет?

----------


## Грег

> И поэтому некоторые члены ДО практикуют шаманизм, астрологию и т.п. "в стиле дзогчен" и т.д. с чем я неоднократно сталкивался?


Наверное, да. Это личное дело каждого. Но Римпоче этому не учит  :Smilie: .
Ещё, смотря что вы шаманизмом называете...

ps. астрологии, насколько я знаю,  в тибетской традиции место находится.



> Мне одна последовательница ДО из неофитов заявила недавно
> "я горжусь, что я не буддистка".


Не стал бы придавать большое значение мнению отдельных членов ДО, тем более мнению неофитов.



> При этом сказав мне "что я привязан к гелуг".


Извиняюсь, конечно,  :Smilie:  но читая то, что вы пишете, могу сказать то же самое.
Вы ведь сами неоднократно говорили о важности традиции. А у вас какая традиция?  :Wink: 



> Интересно это ее собственное мнение или так учат?


Могу сказать одно  :Smilie:  - Римпоче этому не учит.



> Интересно многие ли Учителя ньингма, сакья, гелуг и кагью считаю что для достижения Просветления необходимо помимо Буддийского Учения практиковать что то еще?


И ННР это же говорит. Ему задают периодически подобные вопросы. Он, в ответ, спрашивает - что им такого не хватает в его учениях, что нужны какие-то ещё?
Но в то же время, он не ограничивает никого в выборе того, чем им заниматься.
Дзогчен не был бы Дзогченом, если практикующие были бы ограничены какими-то рамками.
Другое дело, что не каждый способен сам разобраться, но это уже отдельный разговор.

----------

Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ... Гараб Дордже отбор тоже не делал.


Ну а это-то вы откуда знаете?  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну а это-то вы откуда знаете?


Манджушримитра пришел вообще спорить, а получил прямую передачу сразу.

----------


## Грег

> Манджушримитра пришел вообще спорить, а получил прямую передачу сразу.


Это говорит о том, что Гараб Дорже давал учение кому попало?

----------

Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> И поэтому некоторые члены ДО практикуют шаманизм, астрологию и т.п. "в стиле дзогчен" и т.д. с чем я неоднократно сталкивался?
> ...


А вообще, хотите совет? (осмелюсь на это  :Smilie: ) - не слушайте никого, кроме учителя и прислушивайтесь к мнению остальных, если оно совпадает с мнением учителя. 
 :Wink: 

Ну а уж коли вам некого более слушать, как только мнение последователей, то вообще лучше придерживаться, ИМХО, своего.

----------

Вангдраг (03.06.2010), Марица (17.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это говорит о том, что Гараб Дорже давал учение кому попало?


Это говорит о том, что он отбора никакого не делал. Слушайте Ринпоче.. он часто объясняет про форму передачи, и про то, как Гараб Дордже передавал, говорил.

----------


## Грег

> Это говорит о том, что он отбора никакого не делал. Слушайте Ринпоче.. он часто объясняет про форму передачи, и про то, как Гараб Дордже передавал, говорил.


Вы говорите только об одном человеке  :Wink: , о Манджушримитре, и это не было случайным выбором.

И это, опять же, не говорит, что Гараб Дорже давал передачи кому попало.

----------

Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ..и это не было случайным выбором.


Случайностей вообще не бывает. И это пример был, что человек вообще не за Учением пришел. А, что Гараб Дордже также при всех пришедших людях давал Учения, Ринпоче говорил.

----------


## Грег

> Случайностей вообще не бывает. И это пример был, что человек вообще не за Учением пришел. А, что Гараб Дордже также при всех пришедших людях давал Учения, Ринпоче говорил.


Думаю, не стоит проводить параллели между историей с Манджушримитрой, и тем, что вы видите вокруг себя.

Ради Манджушримитры это стоило сделать.  :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

3-е предложение 98-го поста не про историю с Манджушримитрой.

----------


## Грег

> 3-е предложение 98-го поста не про историю с Манджушримитрой.


Возможно. не помню уже.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И поэтому некоторые члены ДО практикуют шаманизм, астрологию и т.п. "в стиле дзогчен" и т.д. с чем я неоднократно сталкивался?


А, извините, Вы серчем или санг не делаете? Если я правильно понял то, что Вы назвали "шаманизмом в стиле Дзогчен".

Ну и насчет астрологии Вы чего-то попутали.  :Smilie:  Без нее календарь не расчитаешь.  :Smilie:  У ЕСДЛ аж цельный институт этим занимается. Так что не вижу криминала

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так что не вижу криминала


 Да не..  скорей это действительно про глупости сказано было. Только ключевое слово "некоторые". И совсем непонятно, какое отношение "некоторые" имеют ко всей ДО и к тому, чему Ринпоче учит, и раздел этот вобще причем :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ... И совсем непонятно, какое отношение "некоторые" имеют ко всей ДО и к тому, чему Ринпоче учит, и раздел этот вобще причем


Всё очень просто, ИМХО. Римпоче мало кто слушает (с том смысле, что вообще не слышал никогда) со стороны и книги его не читает (как мне сказал один из посетителей БФ на совет хоть что-нибудь о дзогчене почитать для участия в обсуждении - "зачем мне? - козлёночком стану").
Поэтому, такие люди слушают тех, кто им попадается - "некоторых".  :Smilie: 
И, по сказанному этими "некоторыми", делают выводы.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да не..  скорей это действительно про глупости сказано было. Только ключевое слово "некоторые". И совсем непонятно, какое отношение "некоторые" имеют ко всей ДО и к тому, чему Ринпоче учит, и раздел этот вобще причем


Да я вообще не понимаю, как можно практиковать астрологию. Этак я могу практиковать поход в поликлинику или практиковать шиномонтаж.  :Big Grin: 

Тибетская астрология наличествует в ДО. Это понятно. Без нее нагапуджу провести можно, но можно не угадать. Намка без нее не сделаешь. В какой день какие практики делаются - так же не узнаешь, но это вспомогательный инструмент, а не практика. Чего дурака-то валять?

----------


## Dondhup

Речь шла не о тибетской астрологии и не о буддийских ритуалах таких как сержим  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Речь шла не о тибетской астрологии и не о буддийских ритуалах таких как сержим


Ну так и причем тут ДО? Знаю я ньингмапинцев практикующих постановку свечек в православных храмах. Ну так это их личное дело. Если Вы завтра забьете косяк из этого следует сделать вывод, что все гелугпинцы наркоманы?

Посмотрите перечень практик открыто вывешеный на любом сайте любой общины. найдите хотя бы одну шаманскую практику или приглашения на занятия по европейской астрологии. Кунпенлинг просьба не брать, так как к ДО уже давно отношения не имеет и является  самостоятельным полукомерческим проектом

----------


## Legba

Давайте жить дружно!
Я вот что хочу сказать.
Неадекватных людей немало во всех общинах, и на всех ритритах - отнюдь не только в ДО. Просто в силу масштаба мероприятия, они иногда достигают критической массы - а иногда нет. Где больше народу - там больше странных ребят. На учениях ЕСДЛ для иностранцев - кого только нет. В чалмах сидят, трясутся от "подъема кундалини", приходят в явном неадеквате... Это не говорит ничего, ровным счетом - ни об Учении, ни об Учителе. Думаю, процент "фриков" более или менее постоянен. 
Далее. Изучать Дхарму можно в любом спектре "традиционности" - начиная от "выучить тибетский/ стать монахом/ уехать в Индию/сесть в 12 летний ритрит" до космоэнергетов, со всеми промежуточными стадиями. Каждый выбирает себе свой уровень "традиционности". Не факт, что стоит ругать кого-то за "лайт" подход (даже если таковой имеет место). 
И про Манджушримитру. Он, вообще то, был пандитом в Наланде, получил указания от Манджушри в чистом видении - и тогда отправился к Гарабу Дордже. Учился он (если память не изменяет) - 60 лет, и получил учение в виде 6400000 строф. После чего еще сто с чем-то лет практиковал на кладбище. И долго не мог найти - кому передать свое учение.
Давайте, все таки, не будем себя с ним сравнивать. У нас немного разный бэкграунд, не находите?  :Wink:

----------

Alekk (03.06.2010), Dondhup (03.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.06.2010), Вангдраг (04.06.2010), Марица (03.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), рабдан (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте, все таки, не будем себя с ним сравнивать.


Это пример подхода Учителя, а не сравнение.

----------


## Грег

> Это пример подхода Учителя, а не сравнение.


Лучше не пытаться говорить за учителя.

----------

Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Это пример подхода Учителя, а не сравнение.


Ну Вы же не думаете, что подход Учителя не будет отличаться от ученика к ученику?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну Вы же не думаете, что подход Учителя не будет отличаться от ученика к ученику?


А почему нет?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну Вы же не думаете, что подход Учителя не будет отличаться от ученика к ученику?


Есть такой пример, есть пример как ученика Учитель гонял строить, а потом ломал. Много всяких примеров, они просто примеры, как оно может быть.

----------


## Legba

> А почему нет?


Хм. Ну, исходя из бытового опыта можно сказать, что всех, вообще говоря, по-разному нужно учить даже яичницу готовить. Кроме того, считается, что одно из 4 необходимых свойств Учителя - "обучать учеников в соответствии с их способностями". Если бы обучение сводилось к простой констатации некого объема информации - можно было бы и книжку почитать - этого было бы вполне достаточно.




> Есть такой пример, есть пример как ученика Учитель гонял строить, а потом ломал. Много всяких примеров, они просто примеры, как оно может быть.


Ну так и я об этом. Кого-то тапком по башке, кому-то в рот погадили (Баро-непальцу, если чо), кто-то дома строил. Подход вполне себе индивидуальный. Иначе чего-бы не бить всех тапком?  :Smilie:

----------

Alekk (03.06.2010), Марица (03.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну так и я об этом.


Ну какой подход применять Учителю в конкретных случаях не наше с вами дело. Нам свои собственные обстоятельства неведомы, а чужие и подавно.




> Иначе чего-бы не бить всех тапком?


 С тапками-палочками благовониями всех это к дзенцам :Smilie: )

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хм. Ну, исходя из бытового опыта можно сказать, что всех, вообще говоря, по-разному нужно учить даже яичницу готовить. Кроме того, считается, что одно из 4 необходимых свойств Учителя - "обучать учеников в соответствии с их способностями". Если бы обучение сводилось к простой констатации некого объема информации - можно было бы и книжку почитать - этого было бы вполне достаточно.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну так и я об этом. Кого-то тапком по башке, кому-то в рот погадили (Баро-непальцу, если чо), кто-то дома строил. Подход вполне себе индивидуальный. Иначе чего-бы не бить всех тапком?


С одной стороны так, а с другой - нендро учителя всем одинаковое дают.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Иначе чего-бы не бить всех тапком?


Оххх, давно пора.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alekk

Разочарование старых практикующих (Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче)

----------

Pema Sonam (03.06.2010), Sadhak (14.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.06.2010), Вангдраг (04.06.2010), Грег (03.06.2010), лесник (03.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Разочарование старых практикующих (Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче)


Отлично!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему Дзогчен невозможен как отдельная школа


А все-таки, нельзя ли совсем тезисно: почему же Дзогчен невозможен как отдельная школа?

Потому что учение всегда нуждается в "скорлупе" из ритуалов и внешней аттрибутики?
Потому, что имеет дело только "с умом"?

Что-то я не врубился в основной месседж топикстартера.

----------


## Грег

> А все-таки, нельзя ли совсем тезисно: почему же Дзогчен невозможен как отдельная школа?
> ...


Неплохо бы вообще для начала определиться, что такое "Школа"?
Что значит "Быть Школой"?
И что зачит "Быть Отдельной Школой"?

----------


## рабдан

> Рабдан,
> Вам первое устное замечание: вы уже достаточно пояснили почему расстроены собственными неудачами в духовном пути. Делать обобщающие заключения с перевешиванием ответственности на учителей дхармы вам тут не позволят.
> Если У ВАС больше нет вопросов к публике в этой теме, я бы предложил её закрыть, больше пережёвывать эту жвачку смысла нет.


Видимо, вы не затруднили себя прочтением моей темы.Вроде "о своих неудачах" я не писал. Не придумывайте, уж будьте добры. А закрывать или не закрывать тему - воля ваша. На мой взгляд ее обсуждение даже не началось, не наметилось. А все зафлудилось бесконечными вопросами о ДО, на которые я вынужден отвечать.
С уважением.

----------


## Грег

> Видимо, вы не затруднили себя прочтением моей темы.Вроде "о своих неудачах" я не писал. Не придумывайте, уж будьте добры. А закрывать или не закрывать тему - воля ваша. На мой взгляд ее обсуждение даже не началось, не наметилось. А все зафлудилось бесконечными вопросами о ДО, на которые я вынужден отвечать.
> С уважением.


Бывают же люди!  :Smilie: 
Сами поднимают темы и обвиняют других, что это не они...
"Вынужден", видите ли...

----------


## Грег

> Видимо, вы не затруднили себя прочтением моей темы..


Я отвечу на ваш вопрос:



> Что скажете, друзья?


Супер!
Статья - супер!
Поразительная способность в большом количестве знаков ответить на свой вопрос и заставить читателей что-нибудь по этому поводу сказать.  :Wink: 

А ещё мне понравился ответ Кузмича:



> C точки зрения банальной эрудиции каждый здравомыслящий индивидуум способен контролировать тенденции парадоксальных эмоций. Может, потому и ответов нет ??

----------


## рабдан

> А все-таки, нельзя ли совсем тезисно: почему же Дзогчен невозможен как отдельная школа?
> 
> Потому что учение всегда нуждается в "скорлупе" из ритуалов и внешней аттрибутики?
> Потому, что имеет дело только "с умом"?
> 
> Что-то я не врубился в основной месседж топикстартера.


Говоря языком не буддийским, но вполне общепонятным- эзотерика должна оставаться эзотерикой, если только понимать под ней некое глубокое виденье и знание, а не гадание, ченнелинг и пр.разную муть. Если высшее знание становится "доступным", дается всем без разбора, то это: 1) вообще не имеет никакого смысла, потому что нет учеников, которые в состоянии его воспринять, или 2)"развоплощается", оставляя на земном уровне лишь мертвое тело в виде каких-то квазиобщинных структур, умных книг и разного рода осколков.ум уходит в миры иные, а на земле начинают бродить одинокие привидения ,"души"," речи" и  остаются видимые развилины былых свершений.Получается некий разобранный пазл, в котором отсутствуют необходимые части, или 3)становится ядом, потому что не все люди павлины, что по легенде способны потреблять яды, превращая их в красоту своего оперения.
Кстати, не вижу ничего порочного в некотором Дзогчене или буддизме "лайт". Мне вообще нравится все новое :Smilie:  Здесь могут быть любые эксперименты, правда с непредсказуемым результатом, но вряд ли их стоит называть "чистым Дзогченом"
Учение неизбежно нуждается в некой скорлупе, необязательно в виде ритуалов, долгих служб и монастырского устава, но безусловно должны быть какие-то фильтры, которые могут не позволить выпить яд тем, кого он может погубить, а не излечить, и позволить тем, кто готов к переживанию знания, получить это знание.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если высшее знание становится "доступным", дается всем без разбора, то это: 1) вообще не имеет никакого смысла... или 2)"развоплощается", оставляя на земном уровне лишь мертвое тело... или 3)становится ядом


Я совершенно не согласен с такой трактовкой.
Любое знание, которое мы сейчас имеем как совершенно обыденное, некогда было высшим.
"Высшее знание" проникает в плоть цивилизации чтобы стать парадигмой культуры.
Я думаю, что ННР и дает дзогчен так массово и открыто именно потому, что по, его видению, в Западной культуре настало время для принятия и воплощения этого понимания.
А все остальное, происходящее на этом фоне - совершенно неважно, включая клоунаду некоторых учеников или чьи-то попытки превратить все это в коммерческий проект.
Просто потому, что это процессы несопоставимые по масштабу.
Перемелется.

----------

Alekk (04.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (03.06.2010), Вангдраг (04.06.2010), Грег (03.06.2010), Марица (16.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Говоря языком не буддийским, но вполне общепонятным- эзотерика должна оставаться эзотерикой, если только понимать под ней некое глубокое виденье и знание, а не гадание, ченнелинг и пр.разную муть. Если высшее знание становится "доступным", дается всем без разбора, то это: 1) вообще не имеет никакого смысла, потому что нет учеников, которые в состоянии его воспринять, или 2)"развоплощается", оставляя на земном уровне лишь мертвое тело в виде каких-то квазиобщинных структур, умных книг и разного рода осколков.ум уходит в миры иные, а на земле начинают бродить одинокие привидения ,"души"," речи" и  остаются видимые развилины былых свершений.Получается некий разобранный пазл, в котором отсутствуют необходимые части, или 3)становится ядом, потому что не все люди павлины, что по легенде способны потреблять яды, превращая их в красоту своего оперения.
> Кстати, не вижу ничего порочного в некотором Дзогчене или буддизме "лайт". Мне вообще нравится все новое Здесь могут быть любые эксперименты, правда с непредсказуемым результатом, но вряд ли их стоит называть "чистым Дзогченом"
> Учение неизбежно нуждается в некой скорлупе, необязательно в виде ритуалов, долгих служб и монастырского устава, но безусловно должны быть какие-то фильтры, которые могут не позволить выпить яд тем, кого он может погубить, а не излечить, и позволить тем, кто готов к переживанию знания, получить это знание.


Что сказал... ничего не понял...
Вроде бы и против, а вроде и нет...

----------


## Dron

> Речь о другом, о том, что Дзогчен не ограничивается рамками буддийского учения.


 а какие рамки у буддийского учения?

----------

Fritz (03.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Есть другое мнение:
Буддизм не ограничивается рамками Дзогчена  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## рабдан

> "Высшее знание" проникает в плоть цивилизации чтобы стать парадигмой культуры.


Ну, что ж. Видимо, вы большой исторический оптимист.Если следовать огромному количеству сакральных текстов от Тантр  Дзогчена до Калачакры и всевозможных Сутр, то там такого оптимизма, увы, не прослеживается.
Думаю, что в Сатья-югу высшее знание было просто плотью цивилизации, равно как и парадигмой культуры.  :Smilie: Конечно, это мифология. Но, будучи так или иначе буддистами, мы должны уважать эти недоказуемые позитивистской наукой мифы.
Конечно,  мне близок технический прогресс и др.плоды цивилизации, однако признаков роста способностей к восприятию знания у людей в Кали-югу  не наблюдается. И буддийских, и дзогченовских указаний на это в текстах предостаточно, равно как и предупреждений о лжеучителях эпохи упадка.

----------


## Dron

Дондуба надо забанить за пропаганду буддизма на Дзогчен форуме.

----------

Legba (04.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), Гьямцо (04.06.2010), Марица (16.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2010), Сергей Хос (03.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть другое мнение:
> Буддизм не ограничивается рамками Дзогчена


Я ни разу ни в каких текстах не встречал опровержения того, что воззрение дзогчен есть выражение самой сути буддийского воззрения.

----------

Alekk (04.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, что ж. Видимо, вы большой исторический оптимист.Если следовать огромному количеству сакральных текстов от Тантр  Дзогчена до Калачакры и всевозможных Сутр, то там такого оптимизма, увы, не прослеживается.


Зато прослеживаются упоминания о том, что в эпоху упадка перестают работать постепенные методы.

----------

Аньезка (03.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), Марица (16.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой?


Возможно, Вы хотели спросить, может ли Дзогчен быть автохтонной школой?

Отвечу: несомненно, нет.

----------

Legba (04.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Я думаю, что ННР и дает дзогчен так массово и открыто именно потому, что по, его видению, в Западной культуре настало время для принятия и воплощения этого понимания.
> А все остальное, происходящее на этом фоне - совершенно неважно, включая клоунаду некоторых учеников или чьи-то попытки превратить все это в коммерческий проект.
> Просто потому, что это процессы несопоставимые по масштабу.
> Перемелется.


Возможно. Более того, я уверен, что именно таков был изначальный мотив Намкая Норбу. Однако судить все-таки стоит "по плодам". Повторюсь - пока виден только эксперимент, плоды которого, как минимум, двойствены. В ДО в большинстве случаев реально идут благодаря четкости и ясности практик, понятных европейцу, "упакованности" садханами на все случаи жизни, Ганапуджей с водкой и колбасой, относительной доступностью партнеров противоположного пола. Также  многих привлекает отсутствие долгих разговоров о Бодхичите, сострадании и прочем. Потом все это умножается на феерический взлет эго из-за своей приобщенности к "самому тайному на свете учению". 
Да и реальное становление рынка дхарма- услуг является чем-то новым. Это давно забытое старое. Почитайте, к примеру, Гиббона "О закате и падении Римской империи". Всегда перед концом роскошной цветущей культуры не ученики гоняются за учителями, а наоборот -учителя и их приближенные за учениками, пытаясь "завернуть" учение в приятную и красивую упаковку. Конец обычно тоже похож. Приходят свои варвары, лало, гунны, готы и еще невесть кто. Наверно, это карма. А потом остаются воспоминания о чудесном предзакатном  периоде, когда высшее цветение совпадало с вырождением.

----------


## рабдан

> Я ни разу ни в каких текстах не встречал опровержения того, что воззрение дзогчен есть выражение самой сути буддийского воззрения.


Что вы, батенька. Достаточно почитать некоторые пассажи у достопочтенных Цзонхавы или Сакья Пандиты.  Антидзогченовская полемика всегда в Тибете была достаточно популярной.

----------


## Dron

Читайте другие пассажи, Пятого Далай-ламы, за дзогчен.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), Иван Денисов (03.06.2010), Сергей Хос (03.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Интересное обсуждение... Ведь действительно тайные знания недаром держались втайне, помните о способе усной передаче знания, когда учитель говорил через трубочку ученику непоредственно в ухо, чтобы ветер ,не дай бог, не донес  лишнего слова из его учения до неподготовленного человека? А сейчас то что говорилось через трубочку вещается в открытых инет трансляциях на весь мир  :Smilie:  С другой стороны, время в которое мы живем во многом переломное, уникальное (если рассматривать общеизвестный период истории). Ничего подобного на памяти наших историков нет и не будет. Мир рушится. И новый мир создастся после. Еще никогда сансара так крепко не опутывала умы - достаточно сравнить жизнь современника и обывателя еще 200-300 лет назад. Гламурно-продажный мир крепко держит свои позиции. Однако именно в этот период истории нам открывается множество тайных знаний, в т.ч. и дзогчен. ЧННР далеко не единственный несет сокровенные знания в массы. Учителей Дзогчен сейчас не так уж и мало.  Есть мнение что такая "лафа " продлится недолго  :Smilie:  Так или иначе,  учителям виднее, видимо пришел тот час, настало время открыть знания массам. Учителям виднее, таково мое мнение.   





> Дондуба надо забанить за пропаганду буддизма на Дзогчен форуме.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (16.06.2010), рабдан (03.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Зато прослеживаются упоминания о том, что в эпоху упадка перестают работать постепенные методы.


Возможно.Но было бы неплохо, если бы в эту эпоху начинали работать хоть какие-то методы. Наверно, это так, и через какое-то время у людей просто не будет возможности вообще что-либо практиковать, и надежда останется только на непостепенные методы. А в этих упоминаниях есть какие-то намеки на то, что это станет массовым и органично вольется в парадигму культуры? Кажется, подобные пророчества касаются не масс менеджеров и шоперов эпохи Кали-юги, а весьма редких инливидов. Совсем редких, которым будет невыразимо тошно в мире дхарма-мегамаркетов :Frown:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако судить все-таки стоит "по плодам".


Того, что в этом (культурно-историческом) смысле можно было бы назвать "плодом" мы в этом своем воплощении наверняка не увидим. Зато есть шанс в следующих рождениях иметь с этими плодами связь. Если не утратить здесь свою связь с учением.

----------

Вангдраг (04.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читайте другие пассажи, Пятого Далай-ламы, за дзогчен.


Или Первого Панчена.
Да и нынешний Далай-лама вряд ли будет проповедовать учение, осуждаемое Цонкапой.
Хотя некоторые скажут, что это политические игры... 

Но я хорошо помню, как Кхенчен в свой первый приезд завершил ванг Кончог шиду классическим ригпей-цельвангом.
При совершенно незнакомой аудитории.
Это что-нибудь, да значит.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Возможно. Более того, я уверен, что именно таков был изначальный мотив Намкая Норбу. Однако судить все-таки стоит "по плодам". Повторюсь - пока виден только эксперимент, плоды которого, как минимум, двойствены. В ДО в большинстве случаев реально идут благодаря четкости и ясности практик, понятных европейцу, "упакованности" садханами на все случаи жизни, Ганапуджей с водкой и колбасой, относительной доступностью партнеров противоположного пола. Также  многих привлекает отсутствие долгих разговоров о Бодхичите, сострадании и прочем. Потом все это умножается на феерический взлет эго из-за своей приобщенности к "самому тайному на свете учению". 
> ...


Вы сейчас об учении Намкая Норбу Римпоче говорите? Этому он и учит?

Рабдан, прекращайте уже выводить собственное видение на всеобщее обозрение.

Каки вам плодов не хватает?

да... пора прекращать в этой дискуссии учавствовать...
уже полезло...

----------


## Грег

> Возможно.Но было бы неплохо, если бы в эту эпоху начинали работать хоть какие-то методы. Наверно, это так, и через какое-то время у людей просто не будет возможности вообще что-либо практиковать, и надежда останется только на непостепенные методы. А в этих упоминаниях есть какие-то намеки на то, что это станет массовым и органично вольется в парадигму культуры? Кажется, подобные пророчества касаются не масс менеджеров и шоперов эпохи Кали-юги, а весьма редких инливидов. Совсем редких, которым будет невыразимо тошно в мире дхарма-мегамаркетов


Рабдан, скажите мне, какие методы были доступны у нас лет 50 назад?
Постепенные ? Или непостепенные?
Какие буддийские методы в западном обществе можно назвать традиционными?

да... Ну... что сказать... Один вывод - Старые практикующие...

А!!! Я понял, Рабдан видит будущее! Он предрекает упадок экспериментов.

----------


## Грег

> Того, что в этом (культурно-историческом) смысле можно было бы назвать "плодом" мы в этом своем воплощении наверняка не увидим. Зато есть шанс в следующих рождениях иметь с этими плодами связь. Если не утратить здесь свою связь с учением.


Нееет! Ну что вы! Плоды должны быть видимы сразу! Жизнь-то одна! Никаких экспериментов! Только сразу. Никакие будущие воплощения не считаются. Пришёл учитель - будь добр плоды своих трудов проявить. Где Радужные тела твоих учеников?
Ведь в Тибете Буддизм сразу проявил свои плоды. Стоило Трисонг Децену только подумать об этом, через год уже были монастыри и паства. Падмасабхава пришёл уже на готовое. И всё случилось традиционным, индийским способом! Не было никаких экспериментов. Ламаизм - это чисто индийский традиционный метод.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ... Так или иначе,  учителям виднее, видимо пришел тот час, настало время открыть знания массам. Учителям виднее, таково мое мнение.


Нет! Учителя вообще ничего не понимают, ибо где плоды их трудов?
Гораздо важнее понимание их учеников (ну... тех, которые "Старые практикующие").
Они накопили достаточно опыта и понимания для того, чтобы судить об учителях.

----------


## Грег

> Я ни разу ни в каких текстах не встречал опровержения того, что воззрение дзогчен есть выражение самой сути буддийского воззрения.


Тут Рабдан прав. Дискуссии о верности Дзогчена всегда велись. И опровержения писались.
И 5-й Далай лама тайно у себя на острове его практиковал.
Это было.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут Рабдан прав. Дискуссии о верности Дзогчена всегда велись. И опровержения писались.


Методов - да.
Но не воззрения. Иначе это опровержения опрвергали бы воззрение пустотности.

----------

Вангдраг (04.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Нет! Учителя вообще ничего не понимают, ибо где плоды их трудов?
> Гораздо важнее понимание их учеников (ну... тех, которые "Старые ученики").
> Они накопили достаточно опыта и понимания для того, чтобы судить об учителях.


Честно говоря,не близок мне сленг про "старых практикующих". Он совершенно не выражает суть ученичества. Если человек находится под грузом нерешенных проблем, обид и неудач, то вряд ли вообще имеет смысл называть его практикующим. А если некто стал с годами добрее и мудрее, то это чудесно. И возможно он в сущности куда моложе других. тем более  все это странно звучит среди последователей школ, которые предполагают непостепенный путь.
А вот ситуация когда  община за долгие годы постоянно обновляется процентов на 60-90,    представляется какой-то грустной. Хотя ,может быть, в итоге достаточно лишь одного ученика, который правильно поймет учение. Был бы учитель.

----------


## рабдан

> Методов - да.
> Но не воззрения. Иначе это опровержения опрвергали бы воззрение пустотности.


Да не только методов. Дзогчен постоянно обвиняли то в скрытом этернализме, подобии адвайты, то в происхождении от китайского чань буддизма. Кстати, недавно встретил  перечисление многочисленных китайских учителей у Вайрочаны. Да и вообще отношение к непостепенным путям в Тибете всегда было официально негативным. Даже в Лам Риме Цзонхавы есть критика Дзогчена за то, что ум там понимается неправильно. Дзогчен всегда в Тибете был вариантом ереси или тайного учения, правда, благодаря которому все и достигали просветления. Что-то поменялось только в 19-20 веке, после появления Риме. А так Дзогчен, если где и процветал открыто, то только в отдаленных от Лхасы областях - Амдо и Кхама, обычно находящихся под властью китайцев. Сейчас, конечно, все по-другому.

----------


## Dron

> Даже в Лам Риме Цзонхавы есть критика Дзогчена за то, что ум там понимается неправильно.


В каком? Большом? Среднем?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Учение неизбежно нуждается в некой скорлупе,


Я правильно читаю: "Учение Дзогчен неизбежно нуждается в ограничениях"?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Интересное обсуждение... Ведь действительно тайные знания недаром держались втайне, помните о способе усной передаче знания, когда учитель говорил через трубочку ученику непоредственно в ухо, чтобы ветер ,не дай бог, не донес  лишнего слова из его учения до неподготовленного человека? А сейчас то что говорилось через трубочку вещается в открытых инет трансляциях на весь мир


Ну, допустим, во времена Адзома Другпа интернета не было, потому народу давались учения каждый год на лужайке.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Сильно сомневаюсь, что через трубочку  :Big Grin: 




> ЧННР далеко не единственный несет сокровенные знания в массы. Учителей Дзогчен сейчас не так уж и мало.


Да что ж Вы уперлись-то в единственность ЧННР? В каком месте сказано, что он единственный? Что его методы по использованию интернета и т.п. критиковались, а теперь используются теми, кто его критиковал - знаю, но покажите мне то место, где утверждается, что "Учение Дзогчен от ЧННР единственно верное"!? В работах Ринпоче вроде как сказано обратное

----------


## Гьямцо

> Любое знание, которое мы сейчас имеем как совершенно обыденное, некогда было высшим.


Так-таки любое? Приведите примеры. Иначе это просто красивые слова.



> Я думаю, что ННР и дает дзогчен так массово и открыто именно потому, что по, его видению, в Западной культуре настало время для принятия и воплощения этого понимания.


А что, видение ННР превосходит видение других учителей? Или никто из других учителей  Дзогченом не владеет? 



> А все остальное, происходящее на этом фоне - совершенно неважно, включая клоунаду некоторых учеников или чьи-то попытки превратить все это в коммерческий проект.


Хм. Не все так думают, мягко говоря. "Все остальное" - как раз самое важное. Важна ведь не передача Дзогчена сама по себе, а то в какой упаковке подается это знание. В традиционной подаче и традиционных методах как раз и содержатся определенные противоядия и ограничения, чтобы это знание не причинило вреда. Если же выковырять Дзогчен из буддизма как изюм из булки, отделить его от сутры и тантры и учить широкие массы только  Дзогчену, вкупе с Боном и еще некоторыми экзотическими вещами, то для многих это становится чем-то вроде духовного фитнесса. 



> Сообщение от *рабдан * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Учение неизбежно нуждается в некой скорлупе
> 			
> 		
> ...


Само по себе учение не в чем, разумеется, не нуждается.  Но самого по себе учения и не бывает.  Чтобы  о нем говорить, нужны учителя, которые его проповедуют, методы, с помощью которых они это делают, ученики со своими омрачениями и прочая, прочая, прочая.

----------


## Грег

> Честно говоря,не близок мне сленг про "старых практикующих"...


Извиняюсь... не мой копирайт..  :Frown: 

Разочарование старых практикующих (Copyright © Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А что, видение ННР превосходит видение других учителей? Или никто из других учителей  Дзогченом не владеет?


А здесь кто-то кроме Логоса и Вас об этом сказал? Причем на  правах аксиомы-де "утверждается, что..."

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да что ж Вы уперлись-то в единственность ЧННР? В каком месте сказано, что он единственный? Что его методы по использованию интернета и т.п. критиковались, а теперь используются теми, кто его критиковал - знаю, но покажите мне то место, где утверждается, что !? В работах Ринпоче вроде как сказано обратное


Просто, ввиду многочисленности учеников ННР, также велика доля его учеников на БФ.
Поэтому, у посетителей БФ складывается ощущение, что в ДО проповедуется мнение, что "Учение Дзогчен от ЧННР единственно верное учение" и что ННР даёт какой-от свой Дзогчен. Обычно никто из тех, у кого складывается такое ощущение, не слушаеот ННР вообще, т.е. вообще не знает о чём ННР говорит.

----------


## Гьямцо

> А здесь кто-то кроме Логоса и Вас об этом сказал? Причем на  правах аксиомы-де "утверждается, что..."


Да. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=27


> Сам Намкай Норбу многократно говорил, и это где только не опубликовано, что Дзогчену везде учат неправильно. А, соответственно, выходит, что единственный адекватный Дзогчен - это в ДО. Ближайшие ученики (например, Адриано Клементе) называют Ринпоче "единственным учителем Дзогчен на этой планете".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А что, видение ННР превосходит видение других учителей? Или никто из других учителей  Дзогченом не владеет? 
> ...


Владеют.
Но сколько из них передаёт знание Дзогчен (именно даёт передачу на знание Дзогчен) и в течение более 30 лет?

Давайте начнём перечислять.

Я начну с того, что знаю лично -

1. Чоки Нима Римпоче. Насколько понимаю, впервые, дал прямое ознакомление для своих российских учеников осенью 2006 г. Я сам там присутствовал и могу лично засвидетельстовать.

дальше вы..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Полагаю, что прежде чем заявлять такое, такое надо обосновать. Рабдан, допустим, утверждает, что передача Гуру-йоги дается платно, зная, что это совершенно не так и зная каково соотношение открытых (для всех) и закрытых (для членов общины) вебкастов. Ну и за остальную пургу тыкать как котенка в собственное дерьмо также лениво.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=27


Автор и по совместительству топикстартер затруднился привести цитаты. Если под неправильно имеется в виду повторяемая Ринпоче постоянно фраза, что в 3-х заветах Гараба Дордже не содержится завета делать нендро, то Вы правы.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гьямцо

> Владеют.
> Но сколько из них передаёт знание Дзогчен (именно даёт передачу на знание Дзогчен) и в течение более 30 лет?


Дело не в том, кто дает, а кто нет. Многие дают, если уж на то пошло. Вопрос именно в том, в какой упаковке они его дают.
Именно поэтому, например Дзогчен от ЕСДЛ у многих членов ДО считается чем-то некошерным.




> *Артем Тараненко*
> Полагаю, что прежде чем заявлять такое, такое надо обосновать.


Вы спросили, я ответил.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы спросили, я ответил.


Ну тогда уж и Дондупа добавьте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Хм. Не все так думают, мягко говоря. "Все остальное" - как раз самое важное. Важна ведь не передача Дзогчена сама по себе, а то в какой упаковке подается это знание.


Да нет  :Smilie: ,  в Дзогчене важна как раз сама передача  :Wink: ,  а не разговоры о ней.
Нет передачи - нет Дзогчена.



> В традиционной подаче и традиционных методах как раз и содержатся определенные противоядия и ограничения, чтобы это знание не причинило вреда. Если же выковырять Дзогчен из буддизма как изюм из булки, отделить его от сутры и тантры и учить широкие массы только  Дзогчену, вкупе с Боном и еще некоторыми экзотическими вещами, то для многих это становится чем-то вроде духовного фитнесса. 
> ...


А вы считаете, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче исключил  всё это из своих учений? 

От учения Будды о 4-х благ. истинах он тоже отказался и не упоминает его?

Самодостаточность каждой из 9-ти колесниц в Нигмапинскоой классификации тоже под сомнением?

Хм...
А вы вообще были на учениях ННР? слушали трансляции? Читали его книги?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> например Дзогчен от ЕСДЛ у многих членов ДО считается чем-то некошерным.


О525. "...Слышал я на Орлиной горе как-то раз..." при полном отсутствиии всякого присутствия аргументации. Да, в ДО только и делают, что пьют водку, закусывая ее христианскими младенцами в обнимку с падшими женщинами.  :Big Grin:  (очень надеюсь, что модератор не забанит меня за пропаганду каннибализма и алкоголя)

Чудится мне, что основной практикой части форума является собирание слухов под лузганье семок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так-таки любое? Приведите примеры. Иначе это просто красивые слова.


Например - пифагорейское учение о числах живет в современной математике, доступной любому школьнику.
Говоря "У меня есть идея" мы реализуем заложенный в культуру платонический импульс.
То, что кажется нам нашей собственной и совершенно несомненной логикой вошло в мир во многом благодаря Аристотелю.
Методы и постулаты всех современных психологических школ можно в принципе проследить к их духовным первоисточникам.

Так же и дзогченовское "Ум - основа всего" должно войти в культуру и "трансцендировать" традиционный Западный теизм. Начнется это вхождение через философию, затем переработается в искусстве и станет привычным и несомненным для любого обывателя.




> А что, видение ННР превосходит видение других учителей? Или никто из других учителей  Дзогченом не владеет?


Я не знаю, чье это утверждение, поэтому ответить не могу.




> Важна ведь не передача Дзогчена сама по себе, а то в какой упаковке подается это знание.


"Знание в упаковке" - это сильно. Тут уж я и не знаю, что и сказать...




> *Само по себе* учение не в чем, разумеется, *не нуждается*.  Но *самого по себе* учения и *не бывает*.


Говоря коротко, вы сказали буквально следующее: то, чего не бывает, ни в чем и не нуждается.

Козьма Прутков отдыхает.

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Да. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Сам Намкай Норбу многократно говорил, и это где только не опубликовано, что Дзогчену везде учат неправильно. А, соответственно, выходит, что единственный адекватный Дзогчен - это в ДО. Ближайшие ученики (например, Адриано Клементе) называют Ринпоче "единственным учителем Дзогчен на этой планете".


Это личное мнение рабдана. Он что-то слышал, причём уже давно (ибо по его же словам уже давно не знает о чём ННР говорит на своих учениях) и сделал какие-то свои выводы.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Ну, допустим, во времена Адзома Другпа интернета не было, потому народу давались учения каждый год на лужайке.  Сильно сомневаюсь, что через трубочку 
> 
> 
> 
> Да что ж Вы уперлись-то в единственность ЧННР? В каком месте сказано, что он единственный? Что его методы по использованию интернета и т.п. критиковались, а теперь используются теми, кто его критиковал - знаю, но покажите мне то место, где утверждается, что "Учение Дзогчен от ЧННР единственно верное"!? В работах Ринпоче вроде как сказано обратное


Вот о том что он не единственный и пишу  :Wink:  
Видать на лужайку кого попало не пускали.  :Smilie:  Если учения ваджраяны априори были тайными, то дзогчен и подавно.
"Дзогчен всегда оставался неразглашаемым учением" (с) ЧННР Кристал и путь света

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Именно поэтому, например Дзогчен от ЕСДЛ у многих членов ДО считается чем-то некошерным.
> ...


Ок. Поясните, у кого? 
И что такое некошерный Дзогчен? То, что Дзогчен Далай ламы, скажем так, несколько "гелукпизирован"? Ну... тут уж ничего не поделаешь, Далай лама, всё-таки гелукпинец.
Точно так же, в Кагью Дзогчен вплетён в традицию школы Кагью.

PS. И, опять же, не стоит слушать мнение "многих" членов ДО - это их личное мнение

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Видать на лужайку кого попало не пускали.


Очередное мнение о том что кто-то слышал, что кто-то сказал... Скучно

----------


## Грег

> Дело не в том, кто дает, а кто нет. Многие дают, если уж на то пошло. 
> ...


Ок! Перечисляем...



> Вопрос именно в том, в какой упаковке они его дают.


Что за упаковка у ННР? Поясните.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Ок. Поясните у кого? 
> И что такое некошерный Дзогчен? PS. И, опять же, не стоит слушать мнение "многих" членов ДО - это их личное мнение


Если я ошибся и это не так, то извините, прошу прощения. Правильнее сказать, что это мнение некоторых учеников ННР.



> То, что Дзогчен Далай ламы, скажем так, несколько "гелукпизирован"? Ну... тут уж ничего не поделаешь, Далай лама, всё-таки гелукпинец.
> Точно так же, в Кагью Дзогчен вплетён в традицию школы Кагью.


Вы ведь постоянно повторяли, что Дзогчен вне школ и религий. А теперь, получается, что он у всех и каждого свой… Вы  уж определитесь сами как-нибудь.

P.S. Грег, прошу вас, пожалуйста, не волнуйтесь так сильно. 
Это я как сектант сектанту вам советую. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Видимо, вы не затруднили себя прочтением моей темы.Вроде "о своих неудачах" я не писал. Не придумывайте, уж будьте добры. А закрывать или не закрывать тему - воля ваша. На мой взгляд ее обсуждение даже не началось, не наметилось. А все зафлудилось бесконечными вопросами о ДО, на которые я вынужден отвечать.
> С уважением.


Рабдан, отдохните от вопросов о ДО недельку. Заодно и остальные отдохнут от ваших сверхценных ответов.
*Пользователь рабдан был заблокирован до 11-06-2010 01:00*

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы ведь постоянно повторяли, что Дзогчен вне школ и религий. А теперь, получается, что он у всех и каждого свой…


А "вне школ и религий" как-то противоречит понятию "линия передачи" ?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Очередное мнение о том что кто-то слышал, что кто-то сказал... Скучно


Цитатку чуть ниже видать незаметили ?
А относительно лужайки - вы там присутствовали ? Если да - я вас поздравляю  :Smilie:  Если нет - тогда вопрос о том кого туда пускали остается открытым

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Цитатку чуть ниже видать незаметили ?
> А относительно лужайки - вы там присутствовали ? Если да - я вас поздравляю  Если нет - тогда вопрос о том кого туда пускали остается открытым


Я Вам другую приведу

Как пчёлы, влекомые нектаром,
Бесчисленные ученики из Тибета и Китая прибывали отовсюду,
И ты принял их с любовью.
Обращаюсь к тебе, удержи меня арканом твоего сострадания! 

Поговорим о пропускной системе Адзомгара?

----------


## Грег

> Если я ошибся и это не так, то извините, прошу прощения. Правильнее сказать, что это мнение некоторых учеников ННР.


Вот и не стоит делать выводы об учении ННР по "мнению некоторых учеников ННР".
Хотите знать мнение Римпоче - слушайте его.
Не хотите слушать Римпоче, чтоб "не стать козлёночком" - нет проблем, но зачем тогда делать выводы о том, чего вы не слышали?.



> Вы ведь постоянно повторяли, что Дзогчен вне школ и религий. А теперь, получается, что он у всех и каждого свой… Вы  уж определитесь сами как-нибудь.


Да. Знание Дзогчен - вне школ и религий. Но что нам мешает вплести знание Дзогчен в свою традицию и совместить со своими методами, дабы от них не отказываться? Получится дзогчен, вплетённый в систему наших методов.

Ну вот хочется же участвующим в данной дискуссии сделать из Дзогчена школу. Хочется, чтобы Дзогчен соответствовал определённому их понятию о том, как надо учить Дзогчену. Вы не против этого? Вот и получится Дзогчен подогнанный под наши нужды.
А лет через 100-200-300 забыть откуда взялась полученная таким образом "традиция"  :Wink: . Вот вам и "Новая Школа Дзогчен" ставшая традиционной. И опять дискутировать друг с другой на темы - "у нас есть традиция, мы должны её придерживаться."  :Wink: 



> P.S. Грег, прошу вас, пожалуйста, не волнуйтесь так сильно. 
> Это я как сектант сектанту вам советую.


А что мне волноваться? Может мне поговорить сильно хочется перед сном, а кроме телевизора не с кем.

----------

Марица (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> но зачем тогда делать выводы о том, чего вы не слышали?


А семки куда девать?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если нет - тогда вопрос о том кого туда пускали остается открытым


 А еще тханки женских божеств с мужскими лицами рисовали, а изображения яб-юм и практики с ними связанные вообще андеграунд был жёсткий.. как и Дзогчен. Это не тайность и сокровенность была, а обстоятельства монастырской традиции.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Я Вам другую приведу
> 
> Как пчёлы, влекомые нектаром,
> Бесчисленные ученики из Тибета и Китая прибывали отовсюду,
> И ты принял их с любовью.
> Обращаюсь к тебе, удержи меня арканом твоего сострадания! 
> 
> Поговорим о пропускной системе Адзомгара?


___________________________________________________________
А еще тханки женских божеств с мужскими лицами рисовали, а изображения яб-юм и практики с ними связанные вообще андеграунд был жёсткий.. как и Дзогчен. Это не тайность и сокровенность была, а обстоятельства монастырской традиции. 
____________________________________________________________
Можно это по разному называть, но суть не поменяется - не каждому желающему все это было доступно, но только тем у кого имелись соответствующие способности. Сонам Дордже также говорил что традиционно Дзогчен преподовали тем, кто уже просидел несколько лет в ритрите и был совсем не новичком...
У Согьяла Ринпоче также ситаем множество историй о учениках годами делавших подготовительные практики, следовавших неотступно за учителем, и по истечении Н-ного количества лет получавших прямое ознакомление... Все это довольно известная тема.
Артем, различие в преподовании Дзогчен сейчас и традиционно не является с моей стороны критикой ЧННР, как я уже писал выше. Не переживайте так  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (18.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Можно это по разному называть, но суть не поменяется - не каждому желающему все это было доступно, но только тем у кого имелись соответствующие способности.


 :Smilie:  Скажу по секрету, оно и сейчас так. Я не переживаю. Правдаправда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно это по разному называть, но суть не поменяется - не каждому желающему все это было доступно,


 Может открою вам большую тайну для вас, но Дзогчен в монашеских традициях, где и имела место быть та самая таинственность, на которой вы так настаиваете, это не единственная линия передачи в Тибете.

----------


## Dondhup

А "вне школ и религий" как-то противоречит понятию "линия передачи" ? 
----------------------
Но школы сами по себе ничто иное как собрание линий преемственности, не более.

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче фактически создает новую школу да еще в своеобразной форме.

----------

Гьялцен (04.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Может открою вам большую тайну для вас, но Дзогчен в монашеских традициях, где и имела место быть та самая таинственность, на которой вы так настаиваете, это не единственная линия передачи в Тибете.


А мирянам знания уровня зогрима можно раздавать пачками  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А мирянам знания уровня зогрима можно раздавать пачками ?


Спросите у Учителей Дзогчена мирских линий передач.

----------


## Dondhup

Звучит то как "мирских линий передач", а я наивный думал что внемирских  :Smilie: 
Помню читал как то в книге о линии старых переводов.
Сын (ученик) спрашивает отца (его Учителя) - почему на рынке нагпы танцуют Ваджрный танец. Отец ответил - это признак упадка Дхармы, Дхарма будет сокрыта в терма и открыта в поздние времена.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...а я наивный думал что ...


 Т.е. вы и не в курсе вообще, что это такое? так не лучше ли, не зная, помолчать?

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче фактически создает новую школу да еще в своеобразной форме.


Опять 25...

Dondhup, вы слышали это от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче? Читали это у него в книгах?

Что такое "школа", в вашем понятии?
И приведите, подалуйста, признаки "Новой Школы" у ДО.
Что в ней нового? И чем она своеобразна?

PS. Только не забывайте о Падмасабхаве, Трисонг Децене и введении  Буддизма в Тибете.
Я так понимаю, Буддизм в Тибете сразу же и без проблем лёг на благодатную почву?
И введён он был в традиционном индийском виде?
Ламаизм - это исконно индийская традиционная форма Буддизма?

----------


## Dron

> И введён он был в традиционном индийском виде?
> Ламаизм - это исконно индийская традиционная форма Буддизма?


введен в традиционном индийском виде. Традиция монастыря Наланда.

----------


## Грег

> введен в традиционном индийском виде. Традиция монастыря Наланда.


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что в Тибете Буддизм так и остался в том виде, в котором он был вывезен из Индии? И не претерпел никаких изменений вследствие местного влияния? Не образовалось ни одной новой школы?
Ламаизм - тоже Традиция монастыря Наланда?
А Сакья, Кагью, Кадампа - это тоже традиционные школы монастыря Наланда?

----------


## Dron

> Глубоко ошибаются те, кто, обращая внимание на незначительные отличия тибетского буддизма от индийского, обусловленные иной местностью, временем или внешними условиями, называют его «ламаизмом» и видят в нем некий преобразованный буддизм


ЕСДЛ 14 "Буддизм Тибета"
изменений не претерпел, то, что добавилось, не противоречит тому, что было

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А "вне школ и религий" как-то противоречит понятию "линия передачи" ? 
> ----------------------
> Но школы сами по себе ничто иное как собрание линий преемственности, не более.
> 
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче фактически создает новую школу да еще в своеобразной форме.


Вы когда-нибудь научитесь аргументировать? Чем школа ЧННР отличается от школы хотя бы его Учителя Чангчуба Дордже, кроме использования современных технических средств? Если можно без ссылок на "одна баба моя знакомая неофит из ДО сказала"

----------


## Грег

> ЕСДЛ 14 "Буддизм Тибета"
> изменений не претерпел, то, что добавилось, не противоречит тому, что было


Ок!
Теперь давайте вернёмся к тому, с чего зашёл разговор о традиционности - К учению от ННР.

Что в своё учение добавил ННР, чтобы сделать его отдельной школой?
И что именно в учении ННР "противоречит тому, что было"?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А мирянам знания уровня зогрима можно раздавать пачками ?


Пример ЧННР Вас не устраивает?

----------


## Dron

> Ок!
> Теперь давайте вернёмся к тому, с чего зашёл разговор о традиционности - К учению от ННР.
> 
> Что в своё учение добавил ННР, чтобы сделать его отдельной школой?
> И что именно в учении ННР "противоречит тому, что было"?


не знаю, мне только про рамки интересно было

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не знаю, мне только про рамки интересно было


Рамки - это к лозоходам

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> не знаю, мне только про рамки интересно было


Рамки чего?

----------


## Грег

Теперь затрону тему об ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТАЛЬНОСТИ.

Западный человек - это не неграмотный кочевник в Тибете. Это, по крайней мере, человек со средним, а то и средне-специальным образованием. К тому же, в Буддийской среде на западе вообще очень много людей с высшим образованием. Их так просто не пробьёшь. Вы серьёзно думаете, что для обучения тибетца и человека с высшим западным образованием подойдут традиционные методы обучения неграмотных кочевников?
Это всё равно, что обучать одиннадцатиклассника по программе первого класса.

К тому же, буддисты на Западе - это уже взрослые люди, которые САМИ!!! пришли за учением, благодаря интересу к учению, а не были отданы в дошкольном возрасте в монастырь.

Есть большая разница в учениках. Естественно, что и подход должен быть разным.

*Тензин Вангьял. ЧУДЕСА ЕСТЕСТВЕННОГО УМА*
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/bon.htm

об особеностях западного подхода (выделено мной, Грег):



> И наконец — со временем начинают появляться западные мастера Дзогчен и других духовных традиций. Это создает нелегкую проблему: в какой степени тибетский культурный аспект учения может быть отброшен без потери его особого качества? *Любое учение, передаваемое тибетским мастером на Западе, подвергнется изменению в силу того, что обучение ведется в новом и совершенно отличном культурном контексте, и чем более искусен мастер в области общения с западным умом, тем в большей степени ему придется изменять учение*. Но хороший мастер изменит лишь некоторые аспекты, что облегчит установление контакта, и не станет вносить изменения в существенные моменты, так как это нарушило бы чистоту учения.
> 
> Еще одна проблема, которую трудно избежать, связана с тенденцией духовных школ, либо стремиться к сохранению своих традиций на основе полной закрытости, либо пытаться быть возможно более открытыми и свободными от сектантства, но при этом часто возникает опасность того, что эта самая свобода от сектантства становится источником самооправдания и ведет к такой же закрытости, что и сектантство.


*Интервью с Лопоном Тэндзином Намдаком*
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/lopon01.htm

О нёндро и западном подходе  (выделено мной, Грег):



> Джекоб: По традиции в Тибете ученики проходят через стадию предварительных практик (нгондро ).
> 
> ЛТНР: Да, проходят. Они должны это делать.
> 
> Джекоб: Но, насколько я понял, Вы учите, что людям можно начинать с практики сосредоточения (шаматха ), а затем выполнять...
> 
> ЛТНР: Нет. Сначала гуру-йога, затем сосредоточение, затем узнавание естественного состояния. Ведь сколько это займет времени, если дожидаться завершения всего нгондро, где каждый из девяти разделов состоит из ста тысяч повторений?
> 
> Джекоб: Много лет.
> ...


О западных учениках (выделено мной, Грег):



> Ева Хофингер: Значит, Вы думаете, что западному уму легко постичь естественное состояние?
> 
> ЛТНР: *Безусловно. Да, да, безусловно. Ведь вы с детства приучены думать.* В Тибете же сложилось так, что там нет школьной системы образования. Поэтому там необходимо заниматься предварительными практиками. Если у вас есть время и условия делать предварительные практики, это очень хорошо. Я не хочу сказать, что их не нужно делать. Но вы можете выяснить, какие практики вам важно выполнять.

----------

Alekk (04.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), лесник (04.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010), Сергей Хос (04.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну сейчас начнется.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Dron

> Рамки чего?


"Дзогчен-вне рамок буддизма"
что за рамки у буддизма?

----------


## Грег

> Ну сейчас начнется. ))


Ну пусть хоть немного что-нибудь почитают. Хотя бы выдержки из текстов учителей.

А то ведь никто обычно себя не утруждает не только чтением книг ННР по Дзогчену, но и других учителей, а вот твердить об экспериментах и традиционности или ошибочности методик ННР могут все.

PS. напоминает ситуацию с обсуждением произведения Пастернака в советские времена - "не читал роман, но считаю, что он плох".  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> "Дзогчен-вне рамок буддизма"
> что за рамки у буддизма?


Рамки не у Буддизма в целом (ведь Дзогчен - часть буддийского учения), а у отдельных буддийских учений.

Одна из рамок - учение о Карме (учение о причине и следствии).
Вторая - Буддизм - это учение Будды Шакьямуни (и никак иначе). А как быть с Бонцами и их линией передачи Дзогчена, они ведь не будисты?.  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да я не о том.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...учителей.


 Это Бон.. наверн про это "Ну сейчас начнется."

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Это Бон.. наверн про это "Ну сейчас начнется."


Потому я и привёл в пример мнения других учителей, связанных с Дзогченом, но отличных от ННР.
Речь-то в теме о Дзогчене всё-таки, а не о Буддизме в целом.

А если будет дискуссия по поводу различия Бона и Буддизма, то пусть подумают, в частности, о наличии своих рамок в Буддизме, секстанстве, и "приверженности Гелуг".
Вот и узнаем, есть ли рамки Буддизма в умах присутствующих.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...связанных с Дзогченом, но отличных от ННР.


Для буддистов логичным будет приводить слова всё таки буддийских Учителей.



> Вот и узнаем, есть ли рамки Буддизма в умах присутствующих.


 Рамки в чьих-то умах это проблемы этих умов.


Да и вообще, чтобы говорить об отдельной школе, это надо какие-то методы иметь свойственные только этой школе, например в Кагью Гуру-йога с Кармапой, у других с другой важной фигурой. У Намкай Норбу Ринпоче особенным наверное можно посчитать только его терма, но каждого тертона как-то не считают основателем отдельной школы :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... уровня зогрима...


 Вот это вообще шедевр :Smilie:  Уровень зогрима это уровень зогрима, где знание Дзогчен даётся с опорой на предыдущие стадии. И к Ати-йоге, как самостоятельной колеснице, это отношения не имеет.

----------


## Legba

Мммм. Насчет неграмотных крестьян. Я понимаю конечно... Были и нагпы, и миряне практикующие... Но это, скорее, исключение. А правило - изучение Дхармы в монастырской шедре. Где людей дрючили не хуже, чем у нас в школе или институте. И, к тому же, по теме. Так что не стоит так уж переоценивать нашу ситуацию. Кроме того - что, многие читают на тибетском (санскрите)? А чем, мы, в таком случае, отличаемся от неграмотных крестьян? Диамат учили? Так это еще не факт, что на пользу... :Cool: 




> Спросите у Учителей Дзогчена мирских линий передач.


Ну вот, приехали... Что это за линии такие?! Во первых, так или иначе, линия упрется в Манджушримитру (монаха), Вималамитру (монаха) и Шри Сингху с Джянасутрой (бывшими сначала монахами). Джигме Лингпа также приличную часть жизни прожил монахом, как и До Кенце Дордже... А тут и до наших дней рукой подать.

----------

Dondhup (04.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Одна из рамок - учение о Карме (учение о причине и следствии).


В Дзогчен нет учения о карме?



> Вторая - Буддизм - это учение Будды Шакьямуни (и никак иначе). А как быть с Бонцами и их линией передачи Дзогчена, они ведь не будисты?.


чтобы с ними быть, надо получить их передачу

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

> В Дзогчен нет учения о карме?


Непосредственно в Дзогчене - нет.
Не оперирует Дзогчен понятиями о причине и следствии.



> чтобы с ними быть, надо получить их передачу


Вот я об этом и говорю  :Smilie:  - это и есть ограничение.

В Дзогчене достаточно получить передачу знания Дзогчен.

PS. Кстати, а чтобы буддисту заниматься Боном, нужно заново принимать "бонское прибежище"?

----------


## Грег

> А чем, мы, в таком случае, отличаемся от неграмотных крестьян? Диамат учили? Так это еще не факт, что на пользу...


Тем, что учения уже переводятся на западные языки. 
И тем, что читать и писать, по крайней мере, нас учить уже не нужно и тем, что мозги наши приучены учиться (среднее образование есть у всех).

Это, кстати, не мои выводы. Об этом говорил и Лопон Тензин Намдак (см. выше.) и ННР, да и не только они.

----------


## лесник

> Непосредственно в Дзогчене - нет.
> Не оперирует Дзогчен понятиями о причине и следствии.


О! Расскажите подробнее, пожалуйста. Что значит, нет учения о карме - что вместо него и как тогда трактуется то, что после смерти и другие вещи, которые в буддизме объясняются через учение о карме?

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да и вообще, чтобы говорить об отдельной школе, это надо какие-то методы иметь свойственные только этой школе, например в Кагью Гуру-йога с Кармапой, у других с другой важной фигурой. У Намкай Норбу Ринпоче особенным наверное можно посчитать только его терма, но каждого тертона как-то не считают основателем отдельной школы


Вот я и спрашивал уже несколько раз в этой теме, чтобы привели примеры, свойственные только учению ННР.
Это вряд ли кто скажет, потому как и книг ННР не читают, и на ритритах не бывают.
Все молчат, но о "Новой Школе" всё равно говорят.

----------


## Грег

> О! Расскажите подробнее, пожалуйста. Что значит, нет учения о карме - что вместо него и как тогда трактуется то, что после смерти и другие вещи, которые в буддизме объясняются через учение о карме?


Если вам действительно интересно об этом знать, то попробую пояснить, но позже. Мне для этого литературку нужно прошерстить.

Если коротко, то вот

КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
Сутра, тантра и дзогчен
Учения Намкая Норбу
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-kr-put.htm




> Чтобы понять, почему можно сказать, что Учение Гараба Дордже выходит за пределы основополагающего закона кармы, закона причин и следствий, тем самым внешне противореча учению Будды Шакьямуни, и, тем не менее, является совершенным Учением, мы должны обратиться к знаменитой "Сердечной Сутре" (Праджняпарамитахридайя-сутра) — краткому изложению сути всех больших сутр Праджняпарамиты. Эта сутра содержит учение о природе шуньяты, пустоты, в котором перечисляются все составляющие, из которых мы конструируем нашу действительность, и устанавливается, что каждая из них, в свою очередь, пустотна. В этой сутре пустотность чувств и их объектов раскрывается путем повторения формулы: "...итак, поскольку все явления по своей сути лишены собственной природы, нельзя утверждать, что глаз имеет какое-либо независимое существование, точно так же, как реально не существует ни такой "вещи", как ухо или нос, ни чувства зрения, ни слуха, ни обоняния..." и т. д. Затем таким же образом отрицаются все главные составляющие учения Будды, чтобы показать их коренную пустотность, и, как утверждается в сутре, с точки зрения пустоты "...не существует ни кармы, ни закона причины и следствия".
> 
> Поскольку в сутре утверждается, что сам Будда просил великого бодхисаттву*6 Авалокитешвару передать это Учение другому великому бодхисаттве, Манджушри, перед лицом собрания множества существ всех классов и поскольку в конце этой сутры Будда восхваляет мудрость слов Авалокитешвары, а также говорится, что все собрание возликовало, ясно, что в самом сердце учения Будды содержится учение вне причин и следствий, то есть вне любых ограничений.

----------

лесник (04.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Если вам действительно интересно об этом знать, то попробую пояснить, но позже. Мне для этого литературку нужно прошерстить.


Буду признателен, если поясните. 





> с точки зрения пустоты "...не существует ни кармы, ни закона причины и следствия"


Я так понимаю, тут речь о каком-то абсолютном уровне - с т.зр. пустоты. Но как обстоит дело на относительном уровне? И как тогда Дзогчен отвечает на вопросы о том, что происходит после смерти и подобные?

----------


## Dron

> Если вам действительно интересно об этом знать, то попробую пояснить, но позже. Мне для этого литературку нужно прошерстить.
> 
> Если коротко, то вот
> 
> КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
> Сутра, тантра и дзогчен
> Учения Намкая Норбу
> http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-kr-put.htm


ну то есть Дзогчен вне рамок кармы точно так же как и остальной буддизм, принимающий Праджняпарамиту.

----------


## Dron

> Непосредственно в Дзогчене - нет.
> Не оперирует Дзогчен понятиями о причине и следствии.
> 
> Вот я об этом и говорю  - это и есть ограничение.
> 
> В Дзогчене достаточно получить передачу знания Дзогчен.
> 
> PS. Кстати, а чтобы буддисту заниматься Боном, нужно заново принимать "бонское прибежище"?


а прямое введение обязательно только от учителя получать? Неужели ж в ДО такие рамки да ограничения?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что это за линии такие?!


 Это линии где ученик получал Учение не монахом не у монаха и реализовывал это знание и смог передать также в миру еще одному, а в кого там упирается не суть.

Монашество это вообще Сутра, так что приплетать сие к Ваджраяне и к Ати тем более крайне оригинально.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Да это похоже не модераторство, а тирания!


Да, в этом разделе модераторство не просто похоже, а и является тиранией.
Свободу наброса на вентилятор тут не дождётесь. Можете жаловаться хоть в ООН.

2 ALL
Напоминаю правила раздела дзогчен:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1170
Всё прочее оффтоп и см пункт 2

----------

Аньезка (04.06.2010)

----------


## babochka

> Да, в этом разделе модераторство не просто похоже, а и является тиранией.
> Свободу наброса на вентилятор тут не дождётесь. Можете жаловаться хоть в ООН.
> 
> 2 ALL
> Напоминаю правила раздела дзогчен:
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....105#post331105
> Всё прочее оффтоп и см пункт 2


Ссылки кстати офигенско делаете, товарищ тиран! )))))
Ух познакомились бы мы в реале, сразу бы изменили свое мнение!!!

P.S. а так о грустном, форум все больше и больше теряет свое громкое название "Буддийский форум", превращаясь в площадку для выяснения отношений модератора со всеми вокруг. Терпимости ноль, ну уж извините, банят за все, эх блин буддисты 21 века!
Ом намах шивая!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что вы, батенька. Достаточно почитать *некоторые пассажи у достопочтенных Цзонхавы* или Сакья Пандиты.  *Антидзогченовская полемика* всегда в Тибете была достаточно популярной.


Кстати, к вопросу об отношении Цонкапы к дзогчену.
Если кто еще не в курсе (потому что русский перевод публиковался уже давно, скоро будет переиздание), в антологии работ Дже Цонкапы имеется по меньшей мере одна, но весьма знаменательная работа, свидетельствующая о получении этим мастером учений дзогчен, называемая "Ожерелье нектаров, дающих высшее исцеление. Беседа Кармаваджры, нингмапинского наставника Лхобрага Кхечена, и бодхисаттвы Ваджрапани в присутствии Дже Цонкапы".
В частности там говорится:
"Затем, не являя Своего тела, Своим непоколебимым голосом Он (Ваджрапани) изрек:
«Кармаваджра! Донеси мои сокровенные слова до слуха Матибхадрашри (одно из имен Цонкапы)! Эти сокровенные слова, которые изрекаю я, Ваджрадхара, есть мысль Отца Самантабхадры, речь, идущая от сердца Матери Самантабхадри! Дабы обрести высшее исцеление, *величайшую из всех колесниц*, ищи ясный свет самого ума !»
Я, Кармаваджра (Лхобраг Кхечен), спросил: «Что есть в действительности ясный свет?»
Он ответил: «Кармаваджра! Ясный свет (разъясняется посредством) трёх: сущности , природы  и сострадания»".

Ну и так далее. Так что критика в работах Цонкапы, если она и есть, может касаться только каких-то вариантов безответственной практики дзогчена, но не самого воззрения.

Что касается Сакья Пандиты, то, как сказано в "Комментарии на практику Махамудры Первого Панчена":
Господин Дхармы Сакья Пэндита также учил:
	«Руководство, называемое «Шесть Дхарм Наропы»
	Прекратило существование после Милы».

Комментируя эти слова в одной (неопубликованной) лекции, Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорит:
По его (Сакья Пандиты) словам выходит, что после Миларепы уже не существовало подлинных учений по Шести Йогам. (Смеется).  Вообще, Господин Дхармы Сакья Пэндита побранивал кадампинцев, побранивал и кагьюпинцев.

Ну и дзогчен "побранивал", и что с того?

----------

Echo (05.06.2010), Pema Sonam (04.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (04.06.2010), Вангдраг (04.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

Cергей, можно подробнее про Панчен Ламу? Тексты, ссылки?

----------


## Dondhup

Ну и дзогчен "побранивал", и что с того? 
-----
Скорее не Дзогчен а его понимание некоторыми практиками.
Я слышал, что в тибетской традиции было принято иногда жестко критиковать доктиры для того чтобы побудить людей думать  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьямцо

> Кстати, к вопросу об отношении Цонкапы к дзогчену.
> Если кто еще не в курсе (потому что русский перевод публиковался уже давно, скоро будет переиздание), в антологии работ Дже Цонкапы имеется по меньшей мере одна, но весьма знаменательная работа, свидетельствующая о получении этим мастером учений дзогчен, называемая "Ожерелье нектаров, дающих высшее исцеление. Беседа Кармаваджры, нингмапинского наставника Лхобрага Кхечена, и бодхисаттвы Ваджрапани в присутствии Дже Цонкапы".
> В частности там говорится:
> "Затем, не являя Своего тела, Своим непоколебимым голосом Он (Ваджрапани) изрек:
> «Кармаваджра! Донеси мои сокровенные слова до слуха Матибхадрашри (одно из имен Цонкапы)! Эти сокровенные слова, которые изрекаю я, Ваджрадхара, есть мысль Отца Самантабхадры, речь, идущая от сердца Матери Самантабхадри! Дабы обрести высшее исцеление, *величайшую из всех колесниц*, ищи ясный свет самого ума !»
> Я, Кармаваджра (Лхобраг Кхечен), спросил: «Что есть в действительности ясный свет?»
> Он ответил: «Кармаваджра! Ясный свет (разъясняется посредством) трёх: сущности , природы  и сострадания»".


Сергей, а весь текст слабО запостить? Там, как я понимаю, как раз очень многое говорится о безответственной практике, и не только Дзогчена.
И когда и где, кстати, будет переиздание?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Cергей, можно подробнее про Панчен Ламу? Тексты, ссылки?


Читайте:
http://www.books.ru/shop/books/607461

Кстати, там говорится, что Сакья Пандита и сутрическую махамудру критиковал, не только дзогчен:

Также Благородный Господин Сакья Пандита сказал в ответ на вопрос бхикшу Намкха Бум: «Эти традиции Дригун, Таглун и последователей Махамудры не согласуются ни с какими тантрами и [учениями] три[питаки. Думаю даже, что, возможно, они не являются истинными путями. [Однако] не распространяйся об этих  [моих] мыслях и словах другим [людям].

Из комментария Далай-ламы (неопубликованного) на это место:
Он сказал так, а потом добавил: “Эти слова особенно не разбалтывай. Помалкивай!”.». В этом толку никакого! (Смеётся). Если дозволительно объяснить, то следует объяснять всё полностью. Если же невозможно объяснить всё ясно, то лучше вообще не говорить. (Смеётся).

----------

Dron (04.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а весь текст слабО запостить? Там, как я понимаю, как раз очень многое говорится о безответственной практике, и не только Дзогчена.
> И когда и где, кстати, будет переиздание?


Запостят, я думаю, когда книжка выйдет, как обычно.
Издает Открытый мир, к концу лета, надеюсь, напечатают.

----------

Гьямцо (04.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

Да, хорошая книжка, к тому же есть у меня. Чтоп у вас, Сергей, за перевод праны в центральный канал собрались.

----------

Марица (18.06.2010), Сергей Хос (05.06.2010)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Ссылки кстати офигенско делаете, товарищ тиран! )))))


Пардон, не то скопировалось:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1170

----------


## Грег

> а прямое введение обязательно только от учителя получать? Неужели ж в ДО такие рамки да ограничения?


А как иначе вы собираетесь его получить? Кто ещё может передать вам такое знание? Ваш сосед? Друг? Жена?
Ну.... не проблема! получите от них. они обладают этим знанием?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я так понимаю, тут речь о каком-то абсолютном уровне - с т.зр. пустоты. Но как обстоит дело на относительном уровне? И как тогда Дзогчен отвечает на вопросы о том, что происходит после смерти и подобные?


Дзогчен вообще не оперирует относительными понятиями.
Нет разделения на относительное и абсолютное, чистое и нечистое, да и вообще нет понятий абсолютного и отностительного.

----------


## Dron

> А как иначе вы собираетесь его получить? Кто ещё может передать вам такое знание? Ваш сосед? Друг? Жена?
> Ну.... не проблема! получите от них. они обладают этим знанием?


не... ну я бы получил, но это ж рамки...блин, запутался. Где правильные рамки, а где нет, сориентируйте. Так, надо взять себя в руки:
1) избегать рамок общебуддийских
2) интрадзогченских
Грег, как вы справляетесь, кругом рамки, поведайте тайну?!

----------


## Грег

> не... ну я бы получил, но это ж рамки..


Ну так получите, если хотите получить  :Wink: .
Вот представьте, что  вы никогда не пробовали ничего сладкого (ну или кислого, солёного и т.п.). Как вам узнать что означает понятие сладкого?



> Грег, как вы справляетесь, кругом рамки, поведайте тайну?!


никак...  :Smilie:  откажитесь от рамок  :Wink: 




> Где правильные рамки, а где нет, сориентируйте.


Где правильно, а где неправильно решать только вам.
Если вы не знаете как решить данную задачу, то обратитесь к тому, кто по вашему мнению может вам помочь.

----------


## Dron

> Ну так получите, если хотите получить .
> Вот представьте, что  вы никогда не пробовали ничего сладкого (ну или кислого, солёного и т.п.). Как вам узнать что означает понятие сладкого?
> 
> никак...  откажитесь от рамок 
> 
> 
> Где правильно, а где неправильно решать только вам.
> Если вы не знаете как решить данную задачу, то обратитесь к тому, кто по вашему мнению может вам помочь.


так, Грег, не изворачивайтесь, причем здесь мое мнение, вещайте прямо- где взять правильный фонарик? Штоп рамки порушить.

----------


## Грег

> так, Грег, не изворачивайтесь, причем здесь мое мнение, вещайте прямо- где взять правильный фонарик? Штоп рамки порушить.


Рамки, созданные нами, никто кроме нас, к сожалению, порушить не может   :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> блин, запутался.


 В чем сложность взять и изучить у компетентного Учителя? или потрепаться о Зохчене интересней?

----------


## Dron

> В чем сложность взять и изучить у компетентного Учителя? или потрепаться о Зохчене интересней?


не встревайте

----------


## Грег

> не встревайте


Получите знание Дзогчен. и проблем больше не будет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> Рамки, созданны нами , никто кроме нас? к сожалению, порушить не может


то есть нормально,  если созданные вами рамки типа жесткого противоречия м/у кармой и трегчодом (второй поворот колеса Дхармы), в нормальном буддизме никогда и не возникали? Ну и славно.

----------


## Грег

> так, Грег, не изворачивайтесь, причем здесь мое мнение,


А как иначе?  :EEK!: 
Если вы уже знаете ответ, то как мне вас убедить, что существует другой, скажем так,  "более верный" ответ?



> вещайте прямо- где взять ? Штоп рамки порушить.


нет никакого правильного фонарика,  ИМХО.

----------


## Dron

> Получите знание Дзогчен. и проблем больше не будет .


щас можете встревать

----------


## Грег

> то есть нормально,  если созданные вами рамки типа жесткого противоречия м/у кармой и трегчодом (второй поворот колеса Дхармы), в нормальном буддизме никогда и не возникали? Ну и славно.


У меня нет противоречий "м/у кармой и трегчодом", тем более жёсткого.
Я не вижу тут противоречий   :Smilie: 
Противоречия у вас в голове  :Wink: .

----------


## Грег

> щас можете встревать


Это вы о чём?

----------


## Dron

> У меня нет противоречий м/у кармой и трегчодом , тем более жёсткого.
> Я не вижу тут противоречий  
> Противоречия у вас в голове .


феерично, блин, значит и рамок нет в буддизме!
объясните это тем, кто вас коварно обманул про буддизм.

----------


## Грег

> феерично, блин, значит и рамок нет в буддизме!
> объясните это тем, кто вас коварно обманул про буддизм.


Вы можете получить учение у Бонского, к примеру, учителя? или у любого другого, не связанного с буддийским учением?

----------


## Dron

Конечно.

----------


## Грег

Dron, вы вообще знаете хоть что-нибудь о воззрении Дзогчен?
Хоть какую-нибудь книжку об этом прочитали, хоть какого-нибудь учителя о Дзогчене послушали?

----------


## Грег

> Конечно.


Т.е., для вас не проблема получить учение у небуддийского учителя?

----------


## Грег

> ... значит и рамок нет в буддизме!
> ...


К сожалению... есть... 
Если верить словам Будды о том, что через 500 лет после него придёт учитель, который будет давать учение за пределами причины и следствия, то можно сделать вывод о том, что Будда осознавал "некоторые ограничения" своего учения.
Это во-первых.
А во-вторых, у буддийского учения есть определённое ограничение - оно нужно до тех пор, пока оно нужно. После этого оно не нужно вообще.  :Wink:

----------


## Гьямцо

> Если вам действительно интересно об этом знать, то попробую пояснить, но позже. Мне для этого литературку нужно прошерстить.
> Если коротко, то вот





> КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
> Сутра, тантра и дзогчен
> Учения Намкая Норбу
> http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-kr-put.htm
> Затем таким же образом отрицаются все главные составляющие учения Будды, чтобы показать их коренную пустотность, и, как утверждается в сутре, с точки зрения пустоты "...не существует ни кармы, ни закона причины и следствия".


М-да... Скажите, Грег, а вы сами когда-нибудь читали Сутру Сердца? Ей богу, прочитайте как-нибудь. Это недолго, пара минут всего уйдет. А когда будете читать, обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на то, присутствуют ли ли в этой сутре цитируемые слова 


> "...не существует ни кармы, ни закона причины и следствия"

----------

Гьялцен (05.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> не встревайте


Для желающих, чтобы к ним не встревали, ЛС придумано.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы можете получить учение у Бонского, к примеру, учителя? или у любого другого, не связанного с буддийским учением?


Вообще-то понимание учительства в буддизме не накладывает никаких ограничений. В качестве учителя можно рассматривать любого человека, с помощью которого вам довелось достичь какого-либо понимания чего угодно, независимо от духовной (и любой другой) традиции.
Например, Далай-лама пишет:

... особую благодарность я хотел бы выразить всем тем представителям научного мира, которые, встречаясь со мной, проявили огромную доброту и заботу, терпеливо объясняя сложные научные идеи своему зачастую непонятливому ученику. *Всех их я считаю своими учителями*.

В дополнение к длительным дружеским беседам по разным поводам, я имел счастье получить от фон Вейсакера настоящий урок (formal tutorial sessions) в научной области. Это было выполнено в стиле, *не отличающемся от того, как передается индивидуальное учение от учителя к ученику в традиции тибетского буддизма*. Несколько раз нам довелось провести совместно полноценные двухдневные ретриты, в ходе которых фон Вейсакер дал мне интенсивный курс квантовой физики в ее физическом и философском аспектах.

Когда я вспоминаю *своих учителей в науке*, то всегда причисляю к ним Хьюстона Смита, хотя и не уверен, что сам он согласился бы с такой характеристикой.

Самыми запоминающимися встречами того периода были приезд траппистского монаха Томаса Мертона, который сам имел глубокий интерес к буддизму, и в свою очередь *открыл мне глаза на христианство* ...

_Вселенная в едином атоме. Беседы о современной науке._

Правда, нынешние "истинноверующие буддисты" часто стараются быть "святее Папы". Что ж, для неофитов такое простительно. Главное - не превратить эту тенденцию в религиозный фундаментализм.

----------

Марина В (19.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Между обычным человеком и Его Святейшеством есть наверно некоторая разница?
Характеристики Учителя Махаяны, то они изложены в тексте написанном Учителем Далай Ламы Ламрим ченмо, так же как характеристика Учителя Ваджраяны.
Никто здесь не собираться получать ванги у профанов, не явяющихся Ваджрными Учителями?

Комментарии к Учению сутр согласно тому же Ламриму можно получать у разных людей, не обладающих всей полнотой характеристик Учителя Махаяны.

----------


## Грег

> М-да... Скажите, Грег, а вы сами когда-нибудь читали Сутру Сердца? Ей богу, прочитайте как-нибудь. Это недолго, пара минут всего уйдет. А когда будете читать, обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на то, присутствуют ли ли в этой сутре цитируемые слова


Если вы внимательно читали мой пост, то могли бы понять, что объяснение это не моё, а Намкая Норбу Римпоче из книги "КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА. Сутра, тантра и дзогчен". Это во-первых.

А во-вторых - окончательный смысл Сердечной Сутры как раз в том, что и кармы тоже нет.
Почитайте какие-нибудь комментарии к Сердечной Сутре. Их полно в интернете. Я могу дать парочку очень кривеньких переводов таких комментариев. Остальное вы можете найти сами.

Я вчера второй абзац в цитату забыл добавить. Добавлю и тут и ТАМ:

КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
Сутра, тантра и дзогчен
Учения Намкая Норбу
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-kr-put.htm




> Поскольку в сутре утверждается, что сам Будда просил великого бодхисаттву*6 Авалокитешвару передать это Учение другому великому бодхисаттве, Манджушри, перед лицом собрания множества существ всех классов и поскольку в конце этой сутры Будда восхваляет мудрость слов Авалокитешвары, а также говорится, что все собрание возликовало, ясно, что в самом сердце учения Будды содержится учение вне причин и следствий, то есть вне любых ограничений.

----------


## Грег

> О! Расскажите подробнее, пожалуйста. Что значит, нет учения о карме - что вместо него и как тогда трактуется то, что после смерти и другие вещи, которые в буддизме объясняются через учение о карме?


Как и обещал ранее, выкладываю найденные объяснения (в изложении учителей):

КАПЛИ СЕРДЦА ДХАРМАКАЙИ
Практика Дзогчен традиции Бон
Шардза Таши Гьялцен
Комментарии Лопона Тензина Намдака
http://www.dao-nagual.net/index.php?...d=105&Itemid=6

(В данном отрывке Лопон Тензин Намдак сравнивает воззрение Дзогчен с воззрением Читтаматры. Нужные для понимания отрывки выделены)




> ...
> Возьмем для примера внешний мир. В Читтаматре он описывается в виде двух половинок круто сваренного яйца, разрезанного ровно посередине, так что объективная и субъективная стороны индивидуального существования полностью совпадают. *Но в Дзогчене все рассматривается включенным в естественное состояние, которое обладает силой создавать и принимать отражения. То, что отражается в уме, не имеет независимого существования; как внутреннее, так и внешнее являются спонтанными отражениями, возникающими в естественном состоянии.*
> Это является естественным качеством исконного состояния, но это не значит, что данные отражения имеют независимое и неотъемлемое существование. *Они возникают из естественного состояния и к нему же и возвращаются; лишь наше неведение цепляется за них как за нечто обособленное и независимое.* Философию Читтаматры часто путают с Дзогчен. В Читтаматре говорится, что как объективный, так и субъективный миры возникают как следствие кармических причин. *Точка зрения Дзогчен состоит в том, что мир существует спонтанно, и, хотя он обусловлен кармой, его источником является естественное состояние*.


У Намкая Норбу Римпоче:

КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА
Сутра, тантра и дзогчен
http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/crystal3_4.html

(нужный отрывок выделен)



> Великий Учитель Патампа Санге однажды сказал: "*Ваше двойственное состояние обусловлено не обстоятельствами, проявляющимися как кармическое видение, вы впадаете в зависимость от видимых проявлений из-за своей привязанности к ним*". Если требуется наиболее быстро и действенно отсечь привязанность, необходимо использовать спонтанную способность ума к самоосвобождению.

----------

лесник (08.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Например - пифагорейское учение о числах живет в современной математике, доступной любому школьнику.


Спасибо, уважаемый Сергей! :Smilie: 
 Сложно придумать некую фактологию более опровергающую вашу позицию и подтверждающую мою. Если попытаться разобраться в истории вопроса, то обнаружится полная очевидность того, что современное учение о числах не имеет ни малейшего отношения к древней орфико-пифагорейско-платонической традиции. После Юстиниана пифагорейство практически исчезло из видимого поля духовной культуры Запада. Это была  глубочайшая традиция, основанная на мистериях, процветавшая в историческое время в платонической и неоплатонической традициях. Это наследие часто в перевернутой до неузнаваемости форме хоть как-то сохранилось в Иране (времен Академии в Гандишапуре), в Харане (рядом с Эдессой), у мандеев и у некоторых суфийских орденов. Опытное познание Единого (Единицы) не имеет никакого касательства ни к современной высшей математике, ни к банальной бухгалтерской арифметике. Это знание исчезло, в том числе и благодаря передаче его всем без разбора в эпоху позднего эллинизма. А если развить тему чуть глубже, то, можно сказать, что профаническая наука отчасти стала и ядом. Именно десакрализованные математика и физика легли в основу для изобретения того же ядерного оружия. Обезьяна за пультом ядерных электростанций так же опасна, как и высшее знание "по ту сторону закона кармы" в руках у индивидов, у которых отсутствуют малейшие навыки самоконтроля в эпоху господства рыночных ценностей. :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (13.06.2010), лесник (12.06.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (времен Академии в Гандишапуре)


Ну да, об том и речь - ведь наследие эллинизма пришло в Европу окольными путями именно через гандишапурскую исламскую ученость. В том числе и Аристотелевская логика. Все, что кажется нам "просто логичным" некогда было великим духовным откровением.




> Именно десакрализованные математика и физика легли в основу для изобретения того же ядерного оружия.


Ну, я не такой пессимист. На Земле развивается технологическая цивилизация, это факт, и его можно только попытаться понять как знак - бороться с этим бессмысленно, в том числе и путем утаивания "тайного знания".
Потому что последнее всегда приводит к тому, что эволюция одних сопровождается инволюцией других - не мне вам это объяснять.

Так что я совершенно солидарен с Римпоче в его стремлении "внести знание в массы". Да и Хранители, надеюсь, тоже.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Ну да, об том и речь - ведь наследие эллинизма пришло в Европу окольными путями именно через гандишапурскую исламскую ученость. В том числе и Аристотелевская логика. Все, что кажется нам "просто логичным" некогда было великим духовным откровением.
> 
> Ну, я не такой пессимист. На Земле развивается технологическая цивилизация, это факт, и его можно только попытаться понять как знак - бороться с этим бессмысленно, в том числе и путем утаивания "тайного знания".
> Потому что последнее всегда приводит к тому, что эволюция одних сопровождается инволюцией других - не мне вам это объяснять.
> 
> Так что я совершенно солидарен с Римпоче в его стремлении "внести знание в массы". Да и Хранители, надеюсь, тоже.


При чем здесь логика и тем более Аристотель? Орфико-пифагорейская традиция обладала знанием, которое ныне совершенно утеряно. Что-то сохранилось у шиитов и суфиев. Никакого проникновения знания в массы не произошло. Оно просто исчезло.

И при чем здесь "утаивание знания". Это просто абсурд. Любой учитель, любая традиция "хочет", чтобы знание распространялось широко и везде. Вопрос только в реальности этого. Знание математики или Аристотелевской логики требует одних способностей, а знание  изначального Единого совершенно других. Это не плохо и не хорошо. И вопрос, конечно же, тут  не в знаниях как таковых. Некая бурятская бабушка, рыбаки из Галилеи или просто сосед по лестничной клетке могут оказаться куда ближе к изначальному состоянию, чем знающие множество слов пустозвоны. Знание - это не логика и не математика.
И не надо провоцировать  меня и модераторов, упоминая в данном контексте о Намкае Норбу. Вопрос, который был мною поставлен, значительно шире конкретных общин, даже буддизма, и даже Дзогчена в его исторических формах.
Дзогчен давно уже вошел в "массы". Рост всеобщей осознанности гипотетичен и сложно измеряем. А вот за последние годы чего я только не встречал: и телемицкий дзогчен, и украинский дзогчен, проповедуемый вкупе с псевдоведантой каким -то бывшим милиционером и многое другое. Есть еще и всякие фрики типа господина Захарова, что передают дзогчен (прости, Господь Самантабхадра) и тхогел на вершинах Кайлаши, и т.д. и т.п. И у всех красуется белое тибетское А в радужном тигле. Про всякие изломанные судьбы и странные смерти "высших посвященных" в знание по ту сторону причин и следствий, опьяненных своих безнаказанностью и свободой а-ля Родион Раскольнико, я просто умолчу. Это неделикатно по отношению к ушедшим и живым.

----------

Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никакого проникновения знания в массы не произошло. Оно просто исчезло.


Такое утверждение, ИМХО, свидетельствует о непонимании закона зависимого происхождения.




> И при чем здесь "утаивание знания". Это просто абсурд. Любой учитель, любая традиция "хочет", чтобы знание распространялось широко и везде.


Нет такой вещи - знание. Есть понимание, а оно всегда частное, то есть личное.
Учитель большого масштаба создает мыслеформы, которые втекают в культуру и начинают в ней работать, пронизывать ее своей силой. Результат может зачастую быть весьма отличным по форме от первичного посыла, но при внимательном рассмотрении можно увидеть преемственность.
Так вот, я говорю о том, что ННР своей деятельностью способствует вхождению в европейскую культуру новых мыслеформ, хранившихся доселе в самых"эзотерических" кругах буддизма. Причем его личная харизма такова, что ему удается делать это в совершенно классическом стиле, не превращая свой поток в расхожую эзотерику.




> Вопрос только в реальности этого. Знание математики или Аристотелевской логики требует одних способностей, а знание  изначального Единого совершенно других.


Дык в том то и фишка, что тут преемственность определенная происходит: знание  изначального Единого, обретаемое посредством этих "других" способностей затем "инволюционирует" в мыслеформы математики и логики.




> Некая бурятская бабушка, рыбаки из Галилеи или просто сосед по лестничной клетке могут оказаться куда ближе к изначальному состоянию, чем знающие множество слов пустозвоны.


А вот это уже - про "спасение души". Не интересно: личное спсение меня нимало не заботит.




> Вопрос, который был мною поставлен, значительно шире конкретных общин, даже буддизма, и даже Дзогчена в его исторических формах.
> *Дзогчен давно уже вошел в "массы"*.


Ну раз вошел в массы, так это и ответ на вопрос топика: "может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой ".
Может, и уже есть.




> Рост всеобщей осознанности гипотетичен и сложно измеряем.


... но очевиден и стабилен на протяжении всей наблюдаемой человеческой цивилизации.
Осознанность проявляется в эмансипации от условий среды и общества, и в индивидуализации: человек перестает осмыслять себя единицей клана-нации-социума, а переходит к переживанию собственного неизреченного самоосознавания, своего подлинного"Я-есмь".

----------

Вангдраг (14.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Т
> 
> ... но очевиден и стабилен на протяжении всей наблюдаемой человеческой цивилизации.
> Осознанность проявляется в эмансипации от условий среды и общества, и в индивидуализации: человек перестает осмыслять себя единицей клана-нации-социума, а переходит к переживанию собственного неизреченного самоосознавания, своего подлинного"Я-есмь".


Ну, прямо все буддийское вам чуждо :Smilie:  Буддисты обычно со вздохом  вспоминают Сати-йогу, первые пятьсот лет после поворота Колеса Учения Будды Шакьямуни и т.п. Все буддийские системы, включая наиболее развитую из них - Калачакру, сходятся на инволюционном характере общественного развития, которое катастрофично,безусловно, на основе так любимого нами всеми закона взаимозависимого происхождения. Но считать жителя современного мегаполиса сильно внутренне свободней от древнего йога, пхикшу или некоего "безумного мудреца", конечно же, можно, но  кажется весьма забавным. Зависимости и привязанности только возрастают, хотя и приобретают куда более утонченную форму. Норвежцы или исландцы неделю, оказавшись без своих электронных гаджетов, начинают медленно сходить с ума.
Свобода - это свобода от неведенья, от клеш, если хотите. Причем тут парламенты, свобода от кланов или смерть семьи в современном обществе, я не знаю. По мне - все это "параллельно". Кому подавай Чакравартина, кому нужен технотронный либеральный фашизм, кто "прется" от совка. Каких только изгибов кармы нет... 
Прогресс, как минимум, всегда имеет свою цену, свою изнанку, свою обратную сторону. И массовый рост осознанности - это или банальное заблуждение, или фантазия - соломинка, за которую иногда так хочется ухватиться.
Неужели вы думаете, что  появление троллейбусов или электронных систем голосования  сильно изменило человеческую природу? Да и не их это забота.

----------

Dondhup (14.06.2010), Кузьмич (15.06.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Согласен на все 100  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, прямо все буддийское вам чуждо


Ну уж так уж и все...

*Серёня, на себя посмотри*





> Свобода - это свобода от неведенья, от клеш, если хотите.


Свобода от клеш - это спасение души.
А Свобода в буддийском (махаянском) смысле - это не свобода от неведенья, а всеведение, то есть положительно, а не отрицательно определяемое качество.
И в этом смысле современная технологическая цивилизация, основанная на личностной эмансипации, накапливает очень существенный потенциал знания (значимость которого уже признают и некоторые носители высшего знания, в частности Далай-лама). Вопрос только в том, чтобы этот потенциал правильно осмыслить, и здесь существенной является как раз смычка с высшими откровениями истинной духовности, каковые и содержатся в дзогчене.
Что же касается опасностей, то разрушение "открытого общества" западного типа еще только пророчится, а высокодуховное, нетехнологическое но абсолютно закрытое общество, в которм культивировался тибетский буддизм, уже, фактически, уничтожено.
Этот факт что-нибудь, да значит.

----------


## рабдан

> Свобода от клеш - это спасение души.
> А Свобода в буддийском (махаянском) смысле - это не свобода от неведенья, а всеведение, то есть положительно, а не отрицательно определяемое качество.


Честно говоря, не очень понимаю о каком это "спасении души" вы упоминаете второй раз? При чем тут сие? И всеведение (кстати, что за санскритский или тибетский термин скрывается за этим словом?)  чудесно, однако безусловно подразумевает достижения свободы от неведенья и клеш, методами Сутр, Тантр или Дзогчена в зависимости от склонностей и способностей человека. Вряд ли оно может быть достигнуто рабом собственных двойственных эмоций. Пустота и ясность - это два аспекта изначального состояния, и тут неправильно впадать как в этернализм, так и в нигилизм, как в "отрицательные", так и в "положительные" определения конечной реальности.
В данном контексте я имел в виду лишь то, что "свобода" современной цивилизации очень часто подразумевает  лишь свободу углубления самсары и бесконечного погружения в нее, а никак не наоборот.Хотя, безусловно, есть и многочисленные "положительные" аспекты свобод,  доступных в развитых обществах. Однако мне почему-ьл не кажется , что свобода гей-парадов и т.п. являются  признаком роста осознанности людских действий. При этом я не считаю, что их надо запрещать. Это другая тема.
Общество массового потребления безнадежно трансформирует все в предметы купли и продажи, в т.ч. и Дхарму, правда, при этом от нее остается только пустое название, не имеющее прямого отношения к тому, чем она является.

----------

Dondhup (15.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> И в этом смысле современная технологическая цивилизация, основанная на личностной эмансипации, накапливает очень существенный потенциал знания (значимость которого уже признают и некоторые носители высшего знания, в частности Далай-лама).


Интерес Его Святейшества к западной науке совершенно естественен и понятен.Но не думаю, что каким-то образом свидетельствует о росте "духовных" способностей современных индивидов, в т.ч. и ученых. Также западные технологии, научные, экономические и политические, ну никак не меняют природу самсары. Тут закон сообщающихся сосудов. Убыло в одном, прибыло в другом. Свобода от грубых видов страданий, например, от голода, в странах цивилизованных никак не означает свободы от экзистенциальных кризисов, наркомании, самоубийств и прочего. Что уж говорить об уничтожении лесов, озоновых дырах, Чернобыле, эпидемиях и прочем.
Раньше проблемы были более локальны. Теперь глобальная взаимосвязь ставит вопрос о выживании Всего человечества. Прежде  этого не было. За все приходится платить.

----------

Dondhup (15.06.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> а высокодуховное, нетехнологическое но абсолютно закрытое общество, в которм культивировался тибетский буддизм, уже, фактически, уничтожено.
> Этот факт что-нибудь, да значит.


Большие сомнения в высокой духовности  старого Тибета, равно как и современного. В последнем есть хоть какая-то надежда на китайцев, те хоть для Дхармы дали полную свободу, а вот в бизнес и политику погружаться монастырям не позволяют (шутка, в которой есть доля шутки :Smilie: ) Суеверность и невежество среднего тибетца наиудивительнейшая. Об этом пишут многие ламы, да и сам я имел личную возможность убедиться в этом.Да и благостность истории Тибета не стоит преувеличивать. Инквизиции, конечно, не было, но всяких византийских "закулис" и разнообразнейшей самсары было предостаточно.
Дхарма безусловно переходит со скрипом на Запад. И тибетской технологической и прочей отсталости или высокой духовности  вряд ли стоит умиляться.

----------

Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Большие сомнения в высокой духовности  старого Тибета, равно как и современного.


ну и нафик тада этот будизьм себя спасти не магли а других паучают тоже мне умники

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Общество массового потребления безнадежно трансформирует все в предметы купли и продажи, в т.ч. и Дхарму, правда, при этом от нее остается только пустое название, не имеющее прямого отношения к тому, чем она является.


В отдельную школу можно оформить всё, что угодно, и Дзогчен тоже.
И назвать можно как угодно, хотя бы "Истинная Школа Дзогчена".
Вот только чему там учить будут?
И почему эта школа будет автономная и от кого автономная?

----------


## рабдан

> ну и нафик тада этот будизьм себя спасти не магли а других паучают тоже мне умники


Вот у православных есть хорошая различие между идолом и иконой, хоть они в средней массе своей не сильно это понимают. Идолу поклоняются как таковому, его кормят, поят, наказывают, икона  есть символ присутствия инобытия, дверь, ворота, не больше того. 
Так вот, и Тибет... К нему можно относится как к образу, как к иконе, как к танке, как к зеркалу, сквозь которое проглядывает Мудрость и Доброта. А вот  идолом Тибет точно делать не надо. Да, это почти заповедник не только древнейших буддийских традиций, но и множество иных древних культов. Но культуру и Дхарму надо разделять. Об этом кстати когда-то прекрасно говорил Намкай Норбу.
Средний тибетец ну ничем не совершенней среднего европейца или среднего русского. Как и средний тибетский лама обычного русского сельского попа, И те,и другие необходимы, но видеть в каждом тибетце носителей высокой духовной культуры или неофитская ошибка, или наивность или принятие желаемого за действительное. Даже если у него куча невообразимых титулов. Опять же тот же Намкай Норбу когда-то говорил "глядя на современное воплощение Миларепы кажется, что тот изрядно деградировал" (цитата по памяти, но смысл таков)Любая организованная религия есть большой "гадюшник", в котором правит стремление к власти над паствой. А для чего пастырям овцы, - в основном для шерсти и шашлыка. А процент людей, которым сквозь огромные страдания, с усилием и без него, удалось пробиться к искомой цели ничтожен. То, что мы живем в Кали-югу - это никто не отменял, хотя Золотой век никуда не делся. Он очень близко. Ближе, чем мы сами к самим себе.

----------

лесник (15.06.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> В отдельную школу можно оформить всё, что угодно, и Дзогчен тоже.
> И назвать можно как угодно, хотя бы "Истинная Школа Дзогчена".
> Вот только чему там учить будут?
> И почему эта школа будет автономная и от кого автономная?


Не очень понял, о чем вы. :Frown:  Но учиться в такой школе точно нечему. Если возвращаться к начальной теме треда об автономности Дзогчена, то можно сказать (на мой возможно ошибочный  взгляд) в отделении ДЗогчена от своих основ как школы для людей с Очень высокими способностями (это не значит, что этих людей вообще нет) таится опасность его самоуничтожения в той или иной форме. Тем более, когда он становится  коммерческим брендом и способом освоения новых рынков. Ну, нет у тибетцев нефти! А жаль...
Конечно, только не подумайте, что речь идет о ДО. Достаточно, куда более колоритных течений.
А еще кажется забавным, когда обустройство общины на рыночных началах как-то связывают с Парамитой даяния и многочисленными весьма благочестивыми примерами жертвования всем ради получения Учения.

----------


## Грег

> Не очень понял, о чем вы.


Как это не поняли? Я по теме - "может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой" и о том, что ...



> Общество массового потребления безнадежно трансформирует все в предметы купли и продажи, в т.ч. и Дхарму

----------


## Грег

> ... таится опасность его самоуничтожения в той или иной форме. ...


Уже не таится опасность, а уже существует. В Тибете, где он хранился (Дзогчен) ранее, всё хреновенько с сохранением всего буддийского учения.



> Тем более, когда он становится  коммерческим брендом и способом освоения новых рынков.


Вы сейчас о каких брендах?  :Wink:

----------


## рабдан

> У
> 
> Вы сейчас о каких брендах?


У Э.Фромма есть замечательная книга "Быть или иметь" о двух соответствующих модусах человеческого бытия. Получается или я есть то, что я есть, или я есть то, чем я обладаю. Обладание не является чем-то порочным - деньги, машины, яхты... Все это чудесно, если, конечно, досталось не криминальным путем. Однако современной реальностью становится "рыночный характер" , по определению того же Фромма. Другую грань этого прекрасно выразил Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче в "Преодолении духовного материализма". Реальности, которые могут быть почувствованы, пережиты, которые призваны быть со-бытийными кажутся отчужденными от собственной сущности, а соответственно становятся объектами обладания и манипулирования. Что-то именно такое я имею в виду, когда упоминаю о брендах по отношению к Учению. Мне известны, например, попытки некоторых общин зарегистрировать слово Дзогчен как товарный знак, как бренд. Правда, пока неудачные. А дальше лежит целая вселенная-бездна смыслов и тонкостей. Как мне думается. Сейчас  просто делюсь своим мнением без малейшей идеи навязывать его. Это нелепо.
Всякое истинное знание есть, наверно, отказ от любой индоктринации, от любой ограниченности, в т.ч. и от ограниченности неограниченным. :Smilie: 
В принципе "играть" не привязано можно много чем, в том числе и коммерцией. Однако есть реальности, которые не могут быть объектами купли-продажи.

----------


## Грег

> ... Мне известны, например, попытки некоторых общин зарегистрировать слово Дзогчен как товарный знак, как бренд. Правда, пока неудачные. ...


Именно слова "Дзогчен"? Имена, явки, документы?



> ... Однако есть реальности, которые не могут быть объектами купли-продажи.


Кто определяет эти реальности? И что именно пытаются продать?

----------


## Грег

> ... Мне известны, например, попытки некоторых общин зарегистрировать слово Дзогчен как товарный знак, как бренд. Правда, пока неудачные. ...


Прошу обратить внимание читателей на тот факт, что, как выяснилось, у пользователя Рабдан нет подтверждений фактам попыток регистрации кем бы то ни было конкретно бренда "Дзогчен". Всё как обычно сводится  к рассуждения типа "Кем-то где-то обуждалось...", а вот подтверждения самой попытки регистрации (т.е. подачи заявки на регистрацию товарного знака) у пользователя Рабдан нет.
Налицо, ИМХО, подтасовка фактов (возможно неумышленная) для подтверждения собственной точки зрения.

----------


## рабдан

> Прошу обратить внимание читателей на тот факт, что, как выяснилось, у пользователя Рабдан нет подтверждений фактам попыток регистрации кем бы то ни было конкретно бренда "Дзогчен". 
> Налицо, ИМХО, подтасовка фактов (возможно неумышленная) для подтверждения собственной точки зрения.


Не представляю, какие документы могли бы вас удовлетворить. И сомневаюсь, что дело дошло до реальных попыток регистрации. Уж больно идея дикая. Но она была. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Не представляю, какие документы могли бы вас удовлетворить. И сомневаюсь, что дело дошло до реальных попыток регистрации. Уж больно идея дикая. Но она была.


Рабдан, идеи в головах могут ходить любые.
Вы что, настолько продвинутый практик, что для вас уже нет различия между понятиями "высказать идею" и "пытаться реализовать её"?

Попытайтесь, пожалуйста, управлять процессом нанесения ударов по клавишам, оперируя фактами, а не вашими домыслами на основе случайно услышанного.

Ваши слова



> Мне известны, например, попытки некоторых общин зарегистрировать слово Дзогчен как товарный знак, как бренд. Правда, пока неудачные.


звучат именно как о реальных попытках регистрации. Ничего подобного вам неизвестно. Вам известны только разговоры в кулуарах. Мало ли какие идеи рождает чей-то мозг.

Ваша фраза - это подтасовка фактов. У вас нет фактов попытки официальной регистрации бренда "Дзогчен". И нет фактов продажи Дхармы. А если есть  - факты в студию!

----------


## Марица

Я постараюсь все же вернуть к теме без персоналий и претензий, особливо к Учителям и их методам (негоже как-то). 
    ...Лет 17 назад, на одной из вечеринок (не путать с ганапуджей :Smilie: ) спросили нас, новоиспеченных дзогченпа(,ну,и -ма), друзья : что такое  ваш Дзогчен? Чем он отличается от христианства? буддизма?
    Мы завели про осознанность, мгновенное присутствие и пр...Гораздо ближе и понятнее для друзей оказался разговор о будиийских нравственных принципах. Помнится, мы застряли на теме кармического воздаяния за различные преступления...
    На вечеринку был приглашен мой секретарь, 20-летний паренек, который практиковал много, неустанно (мы с другом были его боссами на нашей общей фирме и чувствовали некое превосходство над его "постепенным" ходом к Просветлению...как же: он разбивал лоб, делая нендро, а мы-крутые практики Дзогчен, уже в ригпа)...
    Вдруг он сказал: нравственные принципы-это все слова. В осознанном состоянии ты ПРОСТО НЕ СМОЖЕШЬ убить, ограбить, солгать и тд. И это не будет следствием заученных правил и боязни кармического воздаяния. Праведное поведение будет естественным и единственно возможным.
    Его спросили: "праведный"-не из двойственных ли категорий? При чем тут Дзогчен, выходящий за рамки...?
    Он ответил: категория исчезнет. Поведение останется.

 ... Какая разница,-пришел ты к этому постепенно или сразу?
 Главное, что пришел.

Сережа, попробуй понять. 
Все, что могу... :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (19.06.2010), Кузьмич (19.06.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Вдруг он сказал: нравственные принципы-это все слова. В осознанном состоянии ты ПРОСТО НЕ СМОЖЕШЬ убить, ограбить, солгать и тд. И это не будет следствием заученных правил и боязни кармического воздаяния. Праведное поведение будет естественным и единственно возможным.
>     Его спросили: "праведный"-не из двойственных ли категорий? При чем тут Дзогчен, выходящий за рамки...?
>     Он ответил: категория исчезнет. Поведение останется.
> 
>  ... Какая разница,-пришел ты к этому постепенно или сразу?
>  Главное, что пришел.


Согласен полностью. Я вроде об этом все время и пишу. Не я ли был этим молодым секретарем? Может чего запамятовал?
А если серьезно, то сказанное абсолютно правильно и скорее подтверждает мои рассуждения в начале треда. Для каждого конкретного индивида высшая колесница та, которая для него "работает" И осознание - это величайшее богатство, которого следует достигать теми методами, которые подходят к твоим способностям и склонностям. Всякие морали и праведности - это признак внешней, мертвой религиозности, но иногда они нужны, если осознания не хватает. А не хватает его у большинства людей, включая и нас с вами. Увы.
Если совершенный метод дается несовершенному человеку, то он может стать для него ядом, а не лекарством для повышения осознанности.

----------


## рабдан

> у вас ... нет фактов продажи Дхармы. А если есть  - факты в студию!


Вот вам факты. Думаю, тут обвинять меня в фантазиях вам будет тяжеловато


"Самая главная вещь, которую мы продаем — это член-
ство." - из поучений Еше Намкая

Вот, смотрите, что получается.Думаю, вам известно - Будда, Дхарма и Сангха являются объектами  Прибежища. Они по своему триедины  и являются максимально мыслимыми драгоценностями, доступными в сансаре....
Еше со всей очевидностью называет членство в Сангхе - товаром. Соответственно возникают два варианта. Третьего не дано:
1) ДО - не является Сангхой, а является некой коммерческой по сути и по форме организацией. Или по крайней мере мы видим резкий крен в эту сторону. Пока эта тенденция не стала реальностью, но станет ею при реализации реформ Еше . Опять же не стоит оценивать - плохо это или хорошо
2) Дхарма бизнес , т.е. продажа членства в Сангхе, является совершенно нормальным и его надо признать как некий факт, соответствующий реалиям нашего времени. Ну, легализованы, например, в Голландии легкие наркотики, а проститутки признаны социальными работниками, и ничего ужасного не произошло. Мир не рухнул, страна процветает и даже избавилась от многих проблем.Да, не принято было во времена Будды Шакьямуни или Гараба Дордже торговать членством в Сангхе. Но сейчас времена изменились, и это нормально. В этом случае по любому придется признать нетрадиционность такого подхода. Опять же не оценивая его последствия.

Какой из двух вариантов истолкования ситуации вам ближе?

PS если исходить из гипотезы о том, что сия схема очень продвинута и соотвтетсвует реальным обстоятельствам, то какая юридическая форма в законодательстве РФ  может быть формой реализации "членства как товара"?
Такой формы нет :Confused: 
Если такой формы нет, то очевидна потенциальная" подстава " под неизбежные проблемы с налоговыми, правоохранительными и прочими непродвинутыми российскими органами.  Соответственно вместо улучшения материальных условий для обеспечения передачи и увеличения платежеспособного членства неминуемо вытеснение ДО с российских пространств. Налицо - явная неосознанность. Не так ли?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот вам факты. Думаю, тут обвинять меня в фантазиях вам будет тяжеловато
> 
> "Самая главная вещь, которую мы продаем — это член-
> ство." - из поучений Еше Намкая


Членство это типа Дхарма что-ли?

----------


## рабдан

> Членство это типа Дхарма что-ли?


Община - это Сангха., объединяющая практикующих Дхарму, которую передают Учитель. Сангха всегда объединяла людей по принципу практики учения, а не по какому-то другому, профессиональному, национальному, матриеальному, гендерному...  Будь то монашеская Сангха или Сангха тантрических нагпа. 
Но кто знает? все течет, все изменяется. Вдруг к традиционным "красной" монашеской Сангхе, "белой "(основанной на семейных традициях) добавится Сангха зеленая, основанная на любви к доллару, как самой стабильной валюте, коммерции и менагерству(ой, простите, management). В конце концов, с волками жить-  по волчьи выть. Если мир погряз в рыночных баталиях, значит надо опередить его,  надо  самому стать марой, чтобы победить мару.
А что, неплохо... Этакая тантра получается. :Frown:  Даже проглядываются  необходимые тантрические атрибуты "зеленого" практика: гаджеты с бегающими цифрами котировок, биржевых индексов и пр.) Главное же -мотивация. А куда ведут благие намерения  общеизвестно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

И причем тут членство?

----------


## ullu

> категория исчезнет. Поведение останется.


Это прекрасное.

----------


## Марица

> Если совершенный метод дается несовершенному человеку, то он может стать для него ядом...


          Метод взывает к иначальному состоянию _любого_ человека. Этим состоянием невозможно "отравиться".

----------


## ullu

> Метод взывает к иначальному состоянию _любого_ человека. Этим состоянием невозможно "отравиться".


Ну вообще то это не совсем так:
"Но давать высочайшие учения Ваджраяны человеку с психологией шраваков - это то же, что нагружать ребёнка тяжёлой ношей, которая под силу только здоровому взрослому человеку. Ребёнок упадёт, он с этой ношей не справится. Таким образом, очень важно, чтобы учения давались в соответствии со способностями человека."
это из Нарисованного Радугой. Тулку Урьген Ринпоче.
Однако, верно и обратное - нельзя давать низшие учения людям с высшими способностями. Они начинают скучать и теряют интерес к Дхарме.
Так что считать, что выход здесь всем получать учение для низших способностей , или не передавать широко учение для высших способностей - это ошибка.
Если человек не знает своих способностей, то ошибкой может быть и то и другое. И тогда ему остается не получать никакого учения, ведь ни то ни другое нельзя передавать всем подряд, а заслуг что бы персонально получить учение - нет.
А если знает, то он знает какое учение ему нужно.

----------

рабдан (20.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Община - это Сангха., объединяющая практикующих Дхарму, которую передают Учитель. Сангха всегда объединяла людей по принципу практики учения, а не по какому-то другому, профессиональному, национальному, матриеальному, гендерному...  Будь то монашеская Сангха или Сангха тантрических нагпа.


Я совсем запутался, так ДО это сангха, или не сангха? Ну и опять Вы уплыли от вопроса членство в ДО это Дхарма или не Дхарма? Ну и последний вопрос. Вы так хорошо цитируете Еши, дергая слова из контекста, может быть припомните слова ЧННР на ту же тему в конце 2006-го года? Вроде бы вполне четко все было сказано.

----------


## Dron

> Я совсем запутался, так ДО это сангха, или не сангха? .


интересно, а как вы считаете?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> интересно, а как вы считаете?


Один, два, три, четыре... А Вы?

----------


## Dron

Так же. 
ДО это сангха?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так же. 
> ДО это сангха?


В ряде работ ЧННР на это дается четкий ответ, но сейчас меня интересует ответ на вопрос топикстартера, который уже запутался в показаниях выдал два противоречащих друг-другу заявления.

----------


## Dron

В ряде работ ЧННР на это дается какой именно четкий ответ?

----------


## Марица

> Так же. 
> ДО это сангха?


                 Сангха.

----------


## рабдан

> Я совсем запутался, так ДО это сангха, или не сангха? Ну и опять Вы уплыли от вопроса членство в ДО это Дхарма или не Дхарма? Ну и последний вопрос. Вы так хорошо цитируете Еши, дергая слова из контекста, может быть припомните слова ЧННР на ту же тему в конце 2006-го года? Вроде бы вполне четко все было сказано.


Если вам интересно лично мое мнение, то я честно -не знаю. До реформ Еше, поддержанных так или иначе Ринпоче, у меня не было сомнения, что ДО - это полноценная Сангх. пусть "нового типа".  Думается, что все здоровое, что есть в ДО, органически сопротивляется реформам. Куда приведет развитие...Это будет понятно нескоро. Лично я надеюсь на то, что ДО все-таки останется Сангхой.
Что касается слов Ринпоче, то он многократно, особенно в ранние годы, очень резко выступал против Дхарма бизнеса. За что ему большая благодарность. Однако он говорит одно, а Еше говорит и делает совершенно другое. А Ринпоче его оберегает и охраняет. Для меня ситуация  непонятная. Это честно. Иногда кажется, что правая рука не знает, что делает левая.
А из контекста я ничего не выдернул. Это очень четкое, ясное и простое положение, давно оформившееся. Что касается членства, то прямо уж и  не знаю, что еще сказать. Я уж вроде и так, и эдак, сверху, снизу, справа, слева все написал. Видимо, или мои, или ваши способности ограничены. Наверно, мои, потому что ситуация мне кажется предельно ясной и простой

----------


## Dron

> Сангха.


Потому что ЧННР - арья? А тройственное прибежище в сангхе принимают?

----------


## Марица

> Община - это Сангха., объединяющая практикующих Дхарму, которую передают Учитель. Сангха всегда объединяла людей по принципу практики учения, а не по какому-то другому, профессиональному, национальному, матриеальному, гендерному...


             В ДО то же самое. Объединяют Учитель и Учение.
             Не существует общества "взнососдавателей"-ни в профессиональных, ни в политических, ни в национальных и религиозных сообществах.

----------


## рабдан

> Метод взывает к иначальному состоянию _любого_ человека. Этим состоянием невозможно "отравиться".


Состоянием нельзя отравиться, а вот методом легко. Если ваша цель здоровье, и вы с помощью лекарства его достигаете, то это чудесно. Но это лекарство может оказаться смертельными для людей с другим диагнозом. Лекарства - это тот же метод. Если сработало - то все ОК. А о том, что , если учение передается не подготовленному уму, и это приводит к неизбежным печальным последствиям для ученика и учителя, написано более чем достаточно. Читайте Падмасамбхаву, Лонченпу, великого Патрула Ринпоче. Никто сие не отменял и отменить не может. 
Если человек гипертоник, а ему дается сильная таблетка для страдающих низким давлением, то здоровью может быть нанесен непоправимый вред.

----------


## Марица

> А тройственное прибежище в сангхе принимают?


                           Принимают.
                           У нас экскурс в ДО?

----------


## Dron

> Принимают.
>                            У нас экскурс в ДО?


у меня -да. ЧННР - арья?

----------


## Марица

> у меня -да.


                     У меня-нет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лично я надеюсь на то, что ДО все-таки останется Сангхой.


Ну все-таки Сангха. Хорошо




> Что касается слов Ринпоче, то он многократно, особенно в ранние годы, очень резко выступал против Дхарма бизнеса.


Эммм... Вы, опять же, выше (много выше) плавно утекли от ответа на вопрос о каком Дхарма-бизнесе идет речь? 

Тут вот Топпер такой стон поднимал и давайте-ка его разберем. Только что прошел московский ритрит. Есть позиция, что 
а) там продавали билетики, отнимая у несчастных последнее и не пуская их к Дхарме.
б) есть бесплатная трансляция, в т.ч. видео того же ритрита (если кто не в курсе)
в) есть возможность карма-йоги. Мой приятель работал на каторжной работе встать на 15 минут на дверях перед началом мероприятия. При такой каторжной работе его не то что не раскрутили на бабки, а еще и обедом кормили каждый день. Правда жуткая эксплуатация и развод на бабки?

Так где тут бизнес-то?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> у меня -да. ЧННР - арья?


Как сказал о ЧННР Согьял Ринпоче: "Он вообще не человек. Его сострадание безмерно"  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Но это лекарство может оказаться смертельными для людей с другим диагнозом.


Диагноз у нас тут у всех один, дружочек.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Эммм... Вы, опять же, выше (много выше) плавно утекли от ответа на вопрос о каком Дхарма-бизнесе идет речь?


У некоторых людей есть рефлексия по поводу сочетаемости некоторых слов.
Услышал - бизнес, менеджмент... все, у него в голове сработал выключатель.
А во то, что Марпа золото собирал годами - это нормально.

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да я думаю, что тут все гораздо проще, на самом деле. Зачем - не пойму. но таких непоняток вон выйди на улицу, миллион наищешь.

----------


## Вангдраг

не совсем в тему,но все же.кто-нибудь может объяснить мне в чем состоит реформа в ДО.по мне что было то и осталось.нигде не могу почитать о реформах

----------


## Dron

> Как сказал о ЧННР Согьял Ринпоче: "Он вообще не человек. Его сострадание безмерно"


Тогда именно ЧННР - сангха.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не совсем в тему,но все же.кто-нибудь может объяснить мне в чем состоит реформа в ДО.по мне что было то и осталось.нигде не могу почитать о реформах


Да был такой маленький документик, под названием "Сотрудничество", который на самом деле пояснял то, что Рипоче описал в книге "Дзогчен община". Никаких особо кардинальных изменений действительно не было. Просто обычная социализация




> Тогда именно ЧННР - сангха.


Сладчайший мой, Вы вероятно уже поняли, что Ваше личное мнение здесь ага? Да, в ДО принимают прибежище не в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе, а в Гуру, Дэва и Дакини. Это не отменяет того, что ДО - сангха (ну или община). А у кого есть темы на пофилософствовать - это к бханте. Он умный, он все расскажет.  :Smilie:

----------

Вангдраг (22.06.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Вы вероятно уже поняли, что Ваше личное мнение здесь ага?


Почему ага? Потому что вы дэва из тройственного прибежища?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему ага? Потому что вы дэва из тройственного прибежища?


Да хоть горшок. Главное, чтоб не в печке

----------


## Грег

> не совсем в тему,но все же.кто-нибудь может объяснить мне в чем состоит реформа в ДО.по мне что было то и осталось.нигде не могу почитать о реформах


Вероятно, здесь:
http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/stat.../40/bul02_.pdf

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.06.2010), Вангдраг (22.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> У некоторых людей есть рефлексия по поводу сочетаемости некоторых слов.
> Услышал - бизнес, менеджмент... все, у него в голове сработал выключатель.
> А во то, что Марпа золото собирал годами - это нормально.


Да, таких людей жалко :Frown:  Но неужели вы думаете, что какой-нибудь реально эффективный бизнесмен захочет строить свою семью  на тех же принципах, что и свою работу. Или, предположим, захочет ли он строить свои отношения с друзьями, одноклассниками, родными по принципу оказания услуг и по принципу продажи членства в собственном обществе? А то тоже разгуляться можно. Если в До членство с аудио-прослушиванием стоит одних денег, а с видео других (по крайней мере так планировалось раньше. не знаю, как сейчас), то почему бы этому бизнесмену не брать со своих однокашников за общение по скайпу одни деньги, за телефонный звонок - другие, за личное общение - и того больше.   В некоторых "передовых" странах уже до этого докатились.: когда приглашают к себе родителей, то обе стороны подсчитывают, какие понесут затраты, потому что при обратном визите придется понести такие же.А уж как в интимной сфере можно разойтись?! Какая там любовь и прочие древние отмирающие мифы?! Все должны делать профессионалы... Все эти соловьи пусть остаются для средневековых тибетцев и российских неполиткорректных лохов. :Smilie: 
А уж что говорить об общине!? это куда более глубокая и тонкая связь между людьми, по крайней мере по своей изначальной идее. Это  не сансарные мимолетные отношения, а нечто, что должно тянуться из жизни в жизнь. Считать членов Сангхи потребителями услуг не менее сомнительно , чем пользоваться  услугой профессиональной гетеры. В общем, для буддизма в последнем нет ничего ужасного (у Цзонхавы где-то поясняется, что самое главное  платить самому, но все равно сомнительно).
И золото - это хорошо. Только вот что делать, если конкретная схема противоречит законодательству? Да и менталитету конкретной страны. А соответственно делает невозможным даже относительно честную налоговую и прочую жизнь Где ж тут осознанность действий, мыслей, чувств? Не говорю уж о гипотетическом присутствии в Ригпа.
А по мне, если община не является оазисом в мире вполне нормальных рыночных отношений, то ее превращение в Фабрику дхармы не может привести ни к чему, кроме обнищания и лишения ее того самого упомянутого вами золота. Но тут - ни я, ни вы - ничего доказать не сможем. Вот если я каким-то неким чудом проживу еще лет 20-30, тогда можно будет подвести итоги. В том числе и финансовые.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если в До членство с аудио-прослушиванием стоит одних денег, а с видео других


Это уже давно не так. Теперь даже открытые трансляции доступны в видео формате всем.




> Только вот что делать, если конкретная схема противоречит законодательству?


Номера законов не приведете? (хотя что я глупости спрашиваю? Вы пока ни на один вопрос так и не ответили)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Рабдан,
Как долго вы планируете здесь причитать по поводу социального формата ДО?
Это не соответствует топику форума - раз, этого треда - два, и вообще довольно однообразно. Уже достаточно.

----------

Аким Иваныч (22.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Пущай валяет. Критика - она оздоровливает...
Должен же кто-нибудь.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Аким Иваныч
Потешьте друг друга в привате. Здесь достаточно. Спорить с модератором не рекомендую, тут вам не демократия.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч
> Потешьте друг друга в привате. Здесь достаточно. Спорить с модератором не рекомендую, тут вам не демократия.


А разве я с Вами спорю? (при этом боязливо оглядываясь по сторонам и прижимая голову в плечи).   :EEK!: 
Берегите нервы.   :Kiss:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но тут - ни я, ни вы - ничего доказать не сможем.


Я не собираюсь ничего доказывать. А вы уже давно не представляете что творится в общине. Так зачем вас слушать?



> Вот если я каким-то неким чудом проживу еще лет 20-30, тогда можно будет подвести итоги. В том числе и финансовые.


Вот проживите, а лучше лет 100-200, тогда и будем подводить итоги.
А то вы сами говорите, что не знаете к чему это приведёт, но всё равно своё мнение имеете. Зачем в этой теме обсуждать то, что лично вам нравится или не правится?.
Вы хоть сами-то знаете КАК НАДО? Или вам только поболтать?
Вам некому высказать свои мысли? Напишите книгу. Откройте блог и пишите всё, что вам не нравится.

Я уже давно понял вашу точку зрения - вам не нравится то, что делает ННР и не нравится как развивается община - это ваше право!
Больше от вас ничего не требуется, вы не член общины и сознательно с ней распрощались. Не нравится учитель - идите к другому.
Далее, хотелось бы, чтобы вы высказывались по вышеобозначенной вами в топике теме.

----------

Марица (26.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пущай валяет. Критика - она оздоровливает...
> Должен же кто-нибудь.


Ну если только критика на чем-то реально основывается, кроме речевок к первомайской демонстрации и не ходит по кругу

----------


## рабдан

> Я не собираюсь ничего доказывать. А вы уже давно не представляете что творится в общине. Так зачем вас слушать?
> 
> Вот проживите, а лучше лет 100-200, тогда и будем подводить итоги.
> А то вы сами говорите, что не знаете к чему это приведёт, но всё равно своё мнение имеете. Зачем в этой теме обсуждать то, что лично вам нравится или не правится?.
> Вы хоть сами-то знаете КАК НАДО? Или вам только поболтать?
> Вам некому высказать свои мысли? Напишите книгу. Откройте блог и пишите всё, что вам не нравится.
> 
> Я уже давно понял вашу точку зрения - вам не нравится то, что делает ННР и не нравится как развивается община - это ваше право!
> Больше от вас ничего не требуется, вы не член общины и сознательно с ней распрощались. Не нравится учитель - идите к другому.
> Далее, хотелось бы, чтобы вы высказывались по вышеобозначенной вами в топике теме.


Интересно, а вы сознательно игнорируете мои очень конкретные вопросы? Или все-таки просто не читаете их? :Smilie: Так что, есть в российском законодательстве юридическая форма , позволяющая существовать пореформенной общине, если идеи Еше все-таки воплотятся? 
И не тешьте себя иллюзиями, что я не знаю современного положения в ДО. То, что мне интересно, я знаю :Smilie:

----------


## рабдан

> Рабдан,
> Как долго вы планируете здесь причитать по поводу социального формата ДО?
> Это не соответствует топику форума - раз, этого треда - два, и вообще довольно однообразно. Уже достаточно.


Мой топик посвящен не только ДО. Просто, видимо, для большинства ДО и Дзогчен слишком сильно слиты воедино в то время как означенные мною тенденции прослеживаются в других общинах и околобуддийских течениях.Правда, более незначительных по размеру или менее известных в России.
Что касается последних сообщений, то "тема торговли членством" в конкретной общине ну просто неразрывна с топиком. Подобная схема автоматически означает стремление к собственному расширению за счет неподготовленных умов. В таком случае, на мой взгляд, и происходит "развоплощение " Дзогчена, превращение его во "внешнюю"  квазирелигиозную структуру. А соответственно возникает опасность его автономного существования.
С уважением.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Мой топик посвящен не только ДО. Просто, видимо, для большинства ДО и Дзогчен слишком сильно слиты воедино в то время как означенные мною тенденции прослеживаются в других общинах и околобуддийских течениях.Правда, более незначительных по размеру или менее известных в России.


Давайте тогда обсудим общину Согьяла Ринпоче  ("Ригпа"). В ней тоже существуют означенные тенденции? Как обстоят дела с его общиной? К сожалению, мне о ней мало известно, т.к. английским  я в достаточной степени не владею, однако к личности Ринпоче отношусь с огромным почтением.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте тогда обсудим общину...


 Если в ДО не нравится, то в других общинах видимо Учителя сами оплачивают существование общины)

----------

Иван Денисов (23.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мой топик посвящен не только ДО. Просто, видимо, для большинства ДО и Дзогчен слишком сильно слиты воедино


Стопстопстоп. Топик читаем: "может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой" Так Вы, значится, хотели спросить "может ли ДО быть отдельной школой"? Или опять начнем путаться в показаниях? Вы уж определитесь.

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Интересно, а вы сознательно игнорируете мои очень конкретные вопросы? Или все-таки просто не читаете их?


Я не вижу ваших вопросов. Вы их дополняете 2-мя абзацами воды. Фиг найдёшь среди ваших личных размышлений на разные темы ваши конкретные вопросы.
Я понимаю, что у вас такой образ мышления, но мне это не помогает.

PS. НЕТ У ВАС КОНКРЕТНЫХ ВОПРОСОВ! НЕТУ!

Если у вас есть конкретные вопросы, задайте их, пожалуйста, отдельно от растекания вашей мысли по древу, отдельно от ваших размышлений по тому или иному поводу.



> Так что, есть в российском законодательстве юридическая форма , позволяющая существовать пореформенной общине, если идеи Еше все-таки воплотятся?


Мне без разницы какие у нас есть законы, в данном случае. Еше - не российский гражданин, а ДО - не российская организация. Почему она должна ориентироваться именно на Российское законодательство, если ей нужно работать по всему миру?
Почему я должен что-то искать в российском законодательстве?



> И не тешьте себя иллюзиями, что я не знаю современного положения в ДО. То, что мне интересно, я знаю


Мне без разницы что вы знаете или не знаете. Я ориентируюсь только на ваши слова, а вы говорили, что и учителя давно не слушаете, и вообще не знаете, сменилось ли что-то там.
Рабдан, вы вообще, помните то, что пишете???
Или на каждой странице вам приходят новые мысли и вы их высказываете???
Я ОРИЕНТИРУЮСЬ НА ВАМИ СКАЗАННЫЕ СЛОВА.
Мне что, шерстить все 20 страниц, чтобы вам продемонстрировать вами же сказанное? Я этого не хочу.

У вас половина размышлений основывается на ваших додумках, а вторая половина на чём-то вроде "я знаю, но вам не скажу".
Для меня лично, и то и то - ерунда, что-то вроде "жареных фактов", по которым сочиняются статьи в "жёлтой прессе".
Не хотите говорить "Б", зачем на "А"-то замахиваться?

----------


## рабдан

> Мне без разницы какие у нас есть законы, в данном случае. Еше - не российский гражданин, а ДО - не российская организация. Почему она должна ориентироваться именно на Российское законодательство, если ей нужно работать по всему миру?
> Почему я должен что-то искать в российском законодательстве?


Я очень четко писал, что эта схема не адекватна в первую очередь российским условиям. Тотально не адекватна. В личной с вами переписке, я писал, что как эксперимент это можно попробовать в странах с соответствующим менталитетом. Хотя лично я не уверен в успехе и такого эксперимента. А вы просто технично "съезжаете" с темы, пытаясь эмоциями компенсировать отсутствие аргументов и понимания. :Smilie:

----------


## рабдан

> Давайте тогда обсудим общину Согьяла Ринпоче  ("Ригпа"). В ней тоже существуют означенные тенденции? Как обстоят дела с его общиной? К сожалению, мне о ней мало известно, т.к. английским  я в достаточной степени не владею, однако к личности Ринпоче отношусь с огромным почтением.


Честно говоря, самому интересно. Жаль, что он никогда не бывал в России. То, что читал его, мне очень близко. Знаю только, что там пару лет назад были какие-то проблемы с британским законодательством в некоем эротическом аспекте. Много чего слышал про это Но это точно слухи, которые нет смысла транслировать. Надеюсь, что все у них  наладилось.
А вам, кстати, известны его ученики в России?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я очень четко писал, что эта схема не адекватна в первую очередь российским условиям. Тотально не адекватна. В личной с вами переписке, я писал, что как эксперимент это можно попробовать в странах с соответствующим менталитетом. Хотя лично я не уверен в успехе и такого эксперимента. А вы просто технично "съезжаете" с темы, пытаясь эмоциями компенсировать отсутствие аргументов и понимания.


Так озвучьте ж! Расскажите ж наконец что в ней такого страшного и противозаконного. А то намеки, полунамеки, ассоциации

----------


## Грег

> Я очень четко писал, что эта схема не адекватна в первую очередь российским условиям.


Это вам только кажется, что вы чётко и однозначно озвучиваете свои вопросы.
Ничего чётко вы не обозначили. Вы опять выдаёте своё личное мнение.

Ещё раз повторю - ДО - это не российская организация.
Приведите, пожалуйста, чётко и однозначно факты каким образом схема неадекватна российским условиям?
Приведите в пример слова руководителей ДО, где бы говорилось, что будущая структура ДО во всех странах будет одна и не будет согласовываться с законодательством стран, в которых есть отделения ДО.



> Тотально не адекватна. В личной с вами переписке, я писал, что как эксперимент это можно попробовать в странах с соответствующим менталитетом.


Вы имеете право на своё мнение. А как будет в реали, а не в вашей голове - посмотрим.



> Хотя лично я не уверен в успехе и такого эксперимента.


Ах!!! Какая досада! Рабдан не уверен. Теперь, как говориться, "Вся Библия, нафик..."



> А вы просто технично "съезжаете" с темы, пытаясь эмоциями компенсировать отсутствие аргументов и понимания.


Рабдан,  с вами не особо хочется говорить.
Я никуда не съезжаю. Я, попросту, не вижу ваших вопросов, на которые стоило бы отвечать. Неужели здесь стоит обсуждать уверены вы чём-то или не уверены? Неужели здесь стоит обсуждать ваше мнение, которое вы и подтвердить-то конкретными фактами, а не вашими догадками и "знаю, но вам не скажу", не можете?

PS. Вы, Рабдан, пока ещё, практически ни на один конкретный вам заданный вопрос  не ответили.

----------


## Legba

> Если в ДО не нравится, то в других общинах видимо Учителя сами оплачивают существование общины)


Вот кстати Вы будете смеяться, а ведь так бывает. Не слишком часто, конечно. Но есть случаи, когда Учителя предоставляют своим ученикам кров и еду. И, гораздо более часто, Учителя выделяют собственные средства на проведение ритритов, строительство Дхарма-центров и т.д. Кстати говоря, ННР разве не выделял, в свое время, денег на Кунсангар? Или я что-то путаю...

Мне, кстати, система членских взносов кажется вполне адекватной. Очевидно, что на определенную активность (да хоть издательскую) требуются средства. И где их взять? Денег могут ведь не давать не по злобности, а просто по раздолбайству. А если известно - вот, надо каждый месяц отдать столько-то, это уже "бюджетируемая" задача.

----------

Марица (26.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мне, кстати, система членских взносов кажется вполне адекватной. Очевидно, что на определенную активность (да хоть издательскую) требуются средства. И где их взять? Денег могут ведь не давать не по злобности, а просто по раздолбайству. А если известно - вот, надо каждый месяц отдать столько-то, это уже "бюджетируемая" задача.


Да, вполне адекватно в нашей ситуации. Тем более, что без денег в нашем мире вообще ничего сделать невозможно. А если ты с ними работаешь, то ещё и отчёт нужно держать регулярный перед органами надзора.

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати говоря, ННР разве не выделял, в свое время, денег на Кунсангар? Или я что-то путаю...


Более того, он и кредит на Восточный Меригар сам брал, и для поддержания гаров постоянно устраивает аукционы и лотереи и сам в этих лотереях билетики покупает.

----------


## Аньезка

И должна сказать, что мы оснащены ВСЕМ что нужно. Все практики с комментариями и книги по теории изданы и доступны; ретриты, в большинстве своем (а может и все), записаны...хочешь аудио-видео, хочешь - dvd. Не говоря уже о тордолах, буквах и имиджах для тренировки в визуализации. Наверное, все это не с потолка упало, а благодаря тем же взносам и оплате ретритов. Не знаю, кому как, а мне очень нравится эта система: удобно и доступно. Плюс, это обеспечивает сохранность наследия.

----------


## Legba

И уж совсем никто ничего бы не говорил, кабы отчетность носила открытый характер. Типо - "столько собрали, туда вложили". Или так сейчас и есть?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И уж совсем никто ничего бы не говорил, кабы отчетность носила открытый характер. Типо - "столько собрали, туда вложили". Или так сейчас и есть?


С нашими-то контрольными органами?  :Smilie:  С ними не забалуешь

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А вам, кстати, известны его ученики в России?


К сожалению нет. 




> И уж совсем никто ничего бы не говорил, кабы отчетность носила открытый характер.


Вот это меня тоже интересует. Однако в соответствующей теме в пользовательском форуме ответа я так и не услышал. 

Насчет законодательства - можно сколько угодно быть международными , но на территории государств, где расположены отделения ДО действует законодательства этих государств, даже для не стеснённых ограничениями дзогчен-па ) и с этим необходимо считаться, как минимум для того чтобы не было проблем ни у общины, ни у ее участников.

----------


## ullu

> И уж совсем никто ничего бы не говорил, кабы отчетность носила открытый характер. Типо - "столько собрали, туда вложили". Или так сейчас и есть?


Да не нужны никому эти отчеты. Я в прошлом году всем ганчи предлагала выслать. Сидела три дня делала отчеты, специально, думала ну вот народ просит, я обещала, может им надо и правда.... На собрании все просили просили. Возмущались что типа все закрыто. Нету никакой отчетности. Двое человек попросили позырить в итоге, которые не возмущались, кстати, позырить как в принципе можно составить отчет, ну так, для личного опыта составления отчетов.
И чего я спрашивается сидела? Мне что больше развлечь себя нечем?
Только болтать все горазды про то как надо. Потому что не уважают ни чужое время ни чужие усилия. Уважают только свое Я! хочу что бы так было и дайте мне , а я уже хочу в помойку выкину, хочу на стенку повешу...

----------

Аньезка (23.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.06.2010), Грег (23.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Насчет законодательства - можно сколько угодно быть международными , но на территории государств, где расположены отделения ДО действует законодательства этих государств, даже для не стеснённых ограничениями дзогчен-па ) и с этим необходимо считаться, как минимум для того чтобы не было проблем ни у общины, ни у ее участников.


Ну так речь-то об этом зашла с подачи рабдана. Это ж он сказал, что деятельность ДО не согласуется с российским законодательством.
Только вот я не слышал, чтобы где-то говорилось о том, что не нужно подстраиваться под законодательство тех стран, где существуют отделения ДО.  :Wink:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Да не нужны никому эти отчеты. Я в прошлом году всем ганчи предлагала выслать. Сидела три дня делала отчеты, специально, думала ну вот народ просит, я обещала, может им надо и правда....


Молодец! Огромная благодарность за труды. Зато, теперь не придерёшься...

----------


## Legba

> Да не нужны никому эти отчеты. Я в прошлом году всем ганчи предлагала выслать. Сидела три дня делала отчеты, специально, думала ну вот народ просит, я обещала, может им надо и правда.... На собрании все просили просили. Возмущались что типа все закрыто. Нету никакой отчетности. Двое человек попросили позырить в итоге, которые не возмущались, кстати, позырить как в принципе можно составить отчет, ну так, для личного опыта составления отчетов.
> И чего я спрашивается сидела? Мне что больше развлечь себя нечем?
> Только болтать все горазды про то как надо. Потому что не уважают ни чужое время ни чужие усилия. Уважают только свое Я! хочу что бы так было и дайте мне , а я уже хочу в помойку выкину, хочу на стенку повешу...


О как. Эмоций то сколько... :Cry: 
Ну так может выложить в Сеть? Дабы интересующиеся - а не ганчи, сиречь властьпридержащие, могли посмотреть и сказать - "не, похоже и вправду нету тут Дхарма бизнеса". Будь я на месте предположительного борца с дхарма бизнесом - я бы сказал: "Конечно, ганчи не интересуются. У них и так все нормально". :Cool:  Это шутка, если что. То что есть отчетность - прекрасно.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## ullu

> О как. Эмоций то сколько...
> Ну так может выложить в Сеть? Дабы интересующиеся - а не ганчи, сиречь властьпридержащие, могли посмотреть и сказать - "не, похоже и вправду нету тут Дхарма бизнеса". Будь я на месте предположительного борца с дхарма бизнесом - я бы сказал: "Конечно, ганчи не интересуются. У них и так все нормально". Это шутка, если что. То что есть отчетность - прекрасно.


Нет, им не нужно  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> О как. Эмоций то сколько...
> Ну так может выложить в Сеть? Дабы интересующиеся - а не ганчи, сиречь властьпридержащие, могли посмотреть и сказать - "не, похоже и вправду нету тут Дхарма бизнеса".


А нужно ли  :Wink: . Разве кому-то что-то нужно доказывать?
Если человек в чём-то сомневается и, тем более, у него есть собственный взгляд, то бесполезно, ИМХО, его в чём-то разубеждать - он найдёт какую-то другую причину для сомнений.
Не так ли, Legba  :Wink: .

----------


## Legba

Знаете, Ра Лоцзава вот считал нужным отчитываться, что он сделал с баблом, поднесенным ему на посвящениях. Какие монастыри подновил, бесперебойное чтение каких сутр обеспечил... (см. "Синяя Летопись").
Для общественной организации, ИМХО, правило хорошего тона отчитываться в распределении средств - вне зависимости от того, спрашивает эту отчетность кто-то или нет. Вон, даже госбюджет публикуют (хотя я лично не читал). А уж им то точно ничего доказывать не надо, все уже доказано.  :Big Grin: 

Намеков я Ваших не понимаю. Хотите что-то сказать - скажите, а подмигивать мне неча - не того я пола и возроста.

----------

Eternal Jew (23.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Знаете, Ра Лоцзава вот считал нужным отчитываться, что он сделал с баблом, поднесенным ему на посвящениях. Какие монастыри подновил, бесперебойное чтение каких сутр обеспечил... (см. "Синяя Летопись").
> Для общественной организации, ИМХО, правило хорошего тона отчитываться в распределении средств - вне зависимости от того, спрашивает эту отчетность кто-то или нет. Вон, даже госбюджет публикуют (хотя я лично не читал). А уж им то точно ничего доказывать не надо, все уже доказано.


Ну так отчёт-то был. Все средства посчитаны. Вот только нужно решить - перед кем стоит отчитываться. И стоит ли.



> Намеков я Ваших не понимаю. Хотите что-то сказать - скажите, а подмигивать мне неча - не того я пола и возроста.


Да я о тараканах в голове  :Smilie: .
Если они есть, ИМХО, то их хрен выведешь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Eternal Jew

Девушка передергивает. 

Сознательно и в который раз уже. И иже с нею - аналогично.

Сотый или десятитысячный раз пишу, что *Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ВСЕГДА говорил: "уважайте законы той страны, где живете*"...  

Но вся эта ваджрная братия, включая наших знаменитых  инструкторов по СМС и прочих ганчи (которые, казалось бы, должны отвечать за сохранение Учения и исполнение слов Мастера) упорно отмалчивается. Ибо сказать, по сути, нечего...

Поэтому козырять (или пробивать на слезу присутствующих), что они-де не спали ночи, чтобы предоставить всем желающим (ганчи или простым смертным дзогченпа) отчетность, не ст_о_ит - это отнюдь не геройство.

А вот представить документацию по полученным финансовым средствам за проведение ретритов, книгопродажу и т.п. (без кассовых аппаратов и других приходных документов) в налоговые и другие фискальные органы - это совсем другое дело. А равно как и заплатить налоги с прибыли (давайте называть ее именно так, а не стыдливыми "пожертвованиями").

Именно так, кстати, умер своею смертью (и с помощью многих присутствующих), проект под названием Кунсангар - отнюдь не из-за того, что там, как писалось в рассылке, были "провокации со стороны местных властей, злых духов и прочих", а из-за вопиющих нарушений в самых разных "сансарных обстоятельствах", которые тоже так же призывал и призывает брать во внимание ННР: отсутствия сертифицированных поваров и самой столовой, пожарной безопасности и т.п. Именно поэтому там и сгорели люди в наркотическом угаре в свое время...

А руководил и отвечал за этот проект то же самый Рябов, он же Рабдан - см. выше (и многие после него). ... Так что, друзья мои, не стоит утверждать, что вас там так сильно местные гьялпо терзали - напротив, это были вполне осязаемые СЭС, пожарная охрана и прочие органы...

И я считаю, что это ОЧЕНЬ показательно, что ННР аж с 2001 г. был лишен возможности проведения ретритов по сути в своем(!) доме. Это печально и прискорбно. Но потом его удачно продали-перепродали вроде бы как и "своим же", но в то же время и не совсем "своим". 

Что получилось - видно и так: помимо ретритов нормальных буддийских учителей, там же проводятся самые что ни есть сектантские сборища по "славянским психотехникам", холотропному дыханию (привет "дзогченпа" Майкову), трансперсональные игрища, "Путь воина", крия-йога, индуизм, гурджиевщина и прочая лабуда. Да посмотрите сами:

http://www.kunphenling.ru/trainings.php

Но все эти "ваджрные братья и сестры" все равно(!) упорно считают (см. выше): 




> "вот только нужно решить - перед кем стоит отчитываться. И стоит ли."


Интересный пример возникает у меня в памяти.

 200х год, Крым. Робко, но радостно заходим по ступенькам отдельного коттеджика с организаторами: еще бы - пришли отчитаться, что организовали в городе общину (страшно сказать - аж из целых двух(!) человек, т.е. из своей семьи, поэтому заимели стойкое желание заплатить взносы за два или три месяца (до начала ретрита) и получить пресловутые членские билеты с "Буквой А" на обложке... 

Стоим... Наконец все-таки заглядываем внутрь... "Что вам", - говорит всем хорошо известная Лена Г., а ее коротенькие пальчики в это время с трудом(!) обхватывают пачку с "подношениями" - долларами, которую она усердно пересчитывает. "Да вот... мы взносы принесли... целых 12 (уже не помню) долларов"... "Ага", ну ладно ... подождите... Положите их... вот сюда".

Урок на всю жизнь. 

Уходя, почему-то долго пел себе под нос пару куплетов из нелюбимой мною песни Макаревича:




> Один говоpил: "Hам свобода - нагpада,
> Мы поезд кyда надо ведем".
> Дpyгой говоpил: "Задаваться не надо:
> Как сядем в него, так и сойдем".
> 
> А пеpвый кpичал: "Hам откpыта доpога
> Hа много, на много лет".
> Втоpой отвечал: "Hе так yж и много -
> Все дело в цене на билет"


.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но все эти "ваджрные братья и сестры" все равно(!) упорно считают (см. выше): 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"вот только нужно решить - перед кем стоит отчитываться. И стоит ли."


И я  там же?  :Smilie: 

PS. Я  ведь не говорил, что отчитываться не стоит.  :Smilie: 
Но стоит ли бегать за первым попавшимся и уговаривать его принять отчётность?  :Wink: 



> Интересный пример возникает у меня в памяти.
> ...
> "Да вот... мы взносы принесли... целых 12 (уже не помню) долларов"... "Ага", ну ладно ... подождите... Положите их... вот сюда".
> 
> Урок на всю жизнь.


Очень хорошо! Я предпочитаю не считать чужие деньги  :Wink: , сдал - совесть чиста - перед Римпоче, грубо говоря, отчитался.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Так что, друзья мои, не стоит утверждать, что вас там так сильно местные гьялпо терзали - напротив, это были вполне осязаемые СЭС, пожарная охрана и прочие органы...


Эх, ничего-то Вы не понимаете. 
Милиция это гьялпо, СЭС - наги, а налоговая - Якши.
И только молитвы помогут, более - ничего.
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dondhup (23.06.2010), Eternal Jew (23.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

А я не поняла, в чем "урок" истории с Леной Г.?
В том, что она кассовый аппарат не достала?
Или шокировала сумма собранных средств?

----------

Echo (23.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Давайте поступим так, чтобы сто раз не препираться. Поскольку на форуме присутствует много, так сказать, "офицального" народа из ДО - и ганчи, и Берхин, etc., то (ибо подобные вопросы задавались уже раз сто, но на них каждый раз высокомерно и сознательно отмалчивались) *я нижайше прошу ответить на следующие ПРОСТЕЙШИЕ вопросы:*

1. Является ли российская Дзогчен-община официально зарегистрированной организацией? Если да, то каким официальным статусом она обладает?

2. Как оформлена собственность (ее форма) российской Дзогчен-общины и какие налоги выплачиваются от ее обладания?

3. Каким финансовым способом официально проводится деятельность Дзогчен-общины, связанная с книгоизданием, продажей ритуальных предметов, проведением ретритов и т.п.?

4. Осуществляются ли налоговые отчисления с "членских взносов", поступающих в Дзогчен-общину"? Если да - то как?

5. Осуществляются ли налоговые отчисления от "рекомендуемых пожертвований" за ретриты, поступающих в Дзогчен-общину"? Если да - то как?

6. Как финансово оформляется поступление денежных средств от пп. 3, 4, 5 в Дзогчен-общину?

В стиле "сам дурак" или "не твое собачье дело" прошу не отвечать - ибо я много такого слышал, будучи в ДО. Но, поскольку я был членом ДО, исправно платил взносы и вносил свою посильную помощь в общину, искренне хотел бы дождаться ответов от *ullu*, *Берхина* и остальных (хотя есть большая доля уверенности, что либо опять отмолчатся, либо дружно начнут кричать "холивар-холивар")

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Эх, ничего-то Вы не понимаете. 
> Милиция это гьялпо, СЭС - наги, а налоговая - Якши.
> И только молитвы помогут, более - ничего.


Чего то много гьялпо в России  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (26.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Давайте поступим так, чтобы сто раз не препираться. Поскольку на форуме присутствует много, так сказать, "офицального" народа из ДО - и ганчи, и Берхин, etc., то (ибо подобные вопросы задавались уже раз сто, но на них каждый раз высокомерно и сознательно отмалчивались) *я нижайше прошу ответить на следующие ПРОСТЕЙШИЕ вопросы:*
> 
> 1. Является ли российская Дзогчен-община официально зарегистрированной организацией? Если да, то каким официальным статусом она обладает?
> 
> 2. Как оформлена собственность (ее форма) российской Дзогчен-общины и какие налоги выплачиваются от ее обладания?
> 
> 3. Каким финансовым способом официально проводится деятельность Дзогчен-общины, связанная с книгоизданием, продажей ритуальных предметов, проведением ретритов и т.п.?
> 
> 4. Осуществляются ли налоговые отчисления с "членских взносов", поступающих в Дзогчен-общину"? Если да - то как?
> ...


Прошу прощения за ответ в стиле "сам дурак" и "не твое собачье дело"  :Smilie: , ибо не в курсе точных ответов, но может для этого открыть новую тему?
Или всё-таки, данные вопросы относятся к топику темы "может ли Дзогчен быть автономной школой"?

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Все "новые (старые) темы" были благополучно закрыты по причинам пресловутой политкорректности (плюс, как это выражались в 30-е годы прошлого века, некоторые товарищи весьма активно "сигнализировали с мест" отдельным благосклонным модераторам)... 

Понимаете, закрыть можно любую тему - из-за трусости ли, из-за нежелания светить своим грязным бельем, *но проблемы-то никуда не уйдут... 

* Вот и получается, что на словах мы все ОЧЕНЬ уважаем ННР (и других Учителей), которые призывают НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не нарушать существующее законодательство... но вот на деле...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> [/B] Вот и получается, что на словах мы все ОЧЕНЬ уважаем ННР (и других Учителей), которые призывают НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не нарушать существующее законодательство... но вот на деле...


Что мешает "ОЧЕНЬ уважать ННР"?
Мне, к примеру, важнее получить учение от ННР. А вам? Что вам важнее, иметь возможность получить учение или важнее чтобы русское отделение ДО работало так, как ВАМ хотелось бы?

----------


## рабдан

> А руководил и отвечал за этот проект то же самый Рябов, он же Рабдан - см. выше (и многие после него). ...


Для точности. Безусловно, я с самого начала был близок к Кунсангару, но в ганчи попал только под самый закат. Так что к периодам бардака я , если  и имел какое-то отношение, то только своей пассивностью.Всем тогда руководила достаточно определенная группа практиков, бизнесменов разного рода, их жен и знакомых. Там была некая элита, которая так или иначе управляла всем. В большинстве своем, на мой взгляд, вполне достойные люди, но вот курс на полузаконное существование в виде фонда и желание делать все "в темную" вряд ли были правильным . Однако из них никто уж точно не"зарабатывал" на этом. Люди вкладывали деньги, а потом таскали тачки с песком и мешки с цементом.
Они не выпускали бразды правления из своих рук, плохо это или хорошо, сейчас сложно судить, но в искренности их мотивации и бескорыстности трудно сомневаться. Всегда была опасность превращения Кунсангара не в место для практики, а в странноприимный дом для социально неустроенных людей, которые при этом хотели осуществлять и организационные функции. Это было реальной проблемой. И опять же тут сложно найти "меру". Община предполагает некую взаимопомощь, и "от тюрьмы, и от сумы" не зарекаются. Но все равно им было очень тяжело поддерживать хрупкий баланс. Еще раз подчеркну, к этим людям я никак не принадлежал.
Развал Кунсангара- это была просто позорнейшая и гадкая история. У некоторых весьма авторитетных практиков и инструкторов уж больно была сильно выражена идиосинкразия на все российское. Как раз тогда "закрыли" бедолагу Ходорковского, притом Ринпоче стал делать странные предсказания, что в России через год, два будут проблемы с демократией, развитием буддизма и т.д. При этом он несчетное количество раз менял свое отношение к этой теме, но украинско-оранжевое англоговорящее лобби всячески "продавливало"свою линию. Уж больно им хотелось гар в демократической Украине.
А бардак в документах  и пр. тогда был чудовищный. Никакие власти никого не гоняли. Единственная реальная проблема была, когда из-за птичьего гриппа были отменены все массовые мероприятия в Подмосковье, а ганчи вопреки всем ветрамрешило  проводить ритрит. Кстати, для Ринпоче и международного ганчи шла всякая бредовая информация о том, что гар  прессуют власти, православные и еще неизвестно кто. В этом отличились все ганчи Кунсангара,(исключая наше последнее,)и просто "отцы и матери" первоначального кунсангарстроя.Те, кто двигали в начале строительство Кунсангара сделали очень много, но совершенно не задумывались о законности своего существования там, надеясь  на "благословение" свыше. Eternal Jew совершенно правильно описывает ситуацию: бардак, бардак и бардак.
Сейчас ситуация весьма схожая. Каких только оргкомитетов мы не создавали (в последнем ганчи Кунсангара) и каких только инициатив не было от местных общин (например, из Владивостока), чтобы создать совершенно прозрачную  для властей и членов общины структуру. А такой  может быть только религиозная община, потому что сколько не говори, что Дзогчен и буддизм - это не религия, для любого человека, мента или нет, просветленные учителя, мантры, пуджи  - это религия. Иначе будет маячить призрак незаконной религиозной деятельности.
Все попытки создать религиозную общину были заблокированы из-за несовпадений ее со схемой платного членства. Как писал тогда Игорь Берхин: "в организационном плане мы перестанем быть частью мировой общины".
Но у нас в законодательстве не может быть платного членства в религиозной общине. Подобное может быть только в политической партии или в каком-то коммерческом товариществе. 
Такм образом  все совершенно правильные тезисы о необходимости соответствовать законам конкретной страны на деле не сработали. И в случае принятия варианта Еше о бизнес-организации общинной жизни - получается подстава для ДО в России  не меньшая, чем бардак в Кунсангаре. А потом опять будут винить злых духов православных, Путина с Медведевым, Батьку Махно и т.д.
Например, в Италии ДО - это культурная ассоциация, в которой возможны регулярные взносы. У нас такого нет. Существование ДО на принципах "реформы" может быть только полузаконным.
Что касается отчетности, то для Сангхи она должна быть предельно прозрачной. Вся бухгалтерия должна "висеть" в интернете  и быть доступной всем.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот и получается, что на словах мы все ОЧЕНЬ уважаем ННР (и других Учителей), которые призывают НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не нарушать существующее законодательство... но вот на деле...


Всё что может сделать ДО, уплачивая налоги - это увеличить этажность вилл чиновников. Лучше уж деньги в детские дома напрямую перечислять, например. Работать надо с обстоятельствами.

У нас законодательство само себя всё время нарушает. А вы говорите...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне, к примеру, важнее получить учение от ННР. А вам? Что вам важнее, иметь возможность получить учение или важнее чтобы русское отделение ДО работало так, как ВАМ хотелось бы?


Мне важнее *получить Учение от ННР и(!) применять его на практике*. 

А "Учение" - это отнюдь не только какие-то "заоблачные тантры" и прочее, на которые так западают отдельные граждане, но и самые простые вещи, которые (непрямая цитата из ННР) позволяют уважать то измерение, где они, эти граждане, в настоящее время находятся. 

А находятся они сейчас не в Тушите и не на Достославной Горе Цвета Меди у Падмасамбхавы,  а в самом обычном социуме... Поэтому для меня слова ННР *"УВАЖАЙТЕ ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬСТВО ТОЙ СТРАНЫ, ГДЕ ВЫ ПРОЖИВАЕТЕ"* являются самой настоящей Дхармой...

Очень легко под дамару и звуки дильбы распевать  мантры, которые получили от ННР! Более того, это считается очень "духовным путем", получив уполномачивание на применение которого, очень многие "практеги-дзогченпа" уверуют, что "нам-то никакие(!) мирские законы больше не писаны!"  ... Но гораздо труднее исполнять то, что Мастер говорит о поведении в социуме.




> Работать надо с обстоятельствами.


Любимая расхожая фраза. Как(!) много раз я ее слышал... Поэтому дальше можете не продолжать...




> У нас законодательство само себя всё время нарушает.


... типа: а вот мы ему в отместку-то! ... тоже все нарушим! И наплюем на слова Мастера!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Но стоит ли бегать за первым попавшимся и уговаривать его принять отчётность?


А зачем бегать-то? отсканируйте и вывесите на сайтах общин  :Wink:  (налоговую декларацию, свидетельство о регистрации, правоустанавливающие документы на землю/помещения (если таковые имеются) и пр.). И вам не нужно бегать и люди получат всю необходимую информацию.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Такм образом  все совершенно правильные тезисы о необходимости соответствовать законам конкретной страны на деле не сработали. И в случае принятия варианта Еше о бизнес-организации общинной жизни - получается подстава для ДО в России  не меньшая, чем бардак в Кунсангаре. А потом опять будут винить злых духов православных, Путина с Медведевым, Батьку Махно и т.д.
> .


Ну наконец-то, дождались какой-то конкретики.

Я так понимаю, Еше в своих проектах нужно в первую очередь ориентироваться на российский отдел общины?

----------


## Грег

> А зачем бегать-то? отсканируёте и вывесите на сайтах общин  (налоговую декларацию, свидетельство о регистрации, правоустанавливающие документы на землю/помещения (если таковые имеются) и пр.). И вам не нужно бегать и люди получат всю необходимую информацию.


Это не ко мне. Я этим не заведую.

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть никто как бы и "не при делах" и ни за что не отвечает и не заведует?  :Smilie:  Нет желающих ответить?  :Smilie: 

Сооответственно, мои простенькие шесть вопросов сейчас опять успешно "заболтаются" фразами "надо работать с обстоятельствами" или "мы тут понимаешь работаем а вы тут да вы бы Падмасамбхаву сначала почитали" (цитата из *ullu*)

----------


## Грег

Ок, товарищи "Базаровы". Что не так и как всё порушить стало понятно.
А что взамен-то вы можете предложить?

----------


## Neroli

> Любимая расхожая фраза. Как(!) много раз я ее слышал... Поэтому дальше можете не продолжать...


ЧННР её часто повторяет, да. Чаще чем про законодательство, кстати.




> ... типа: а вот мы ему в отместку-то! ... тоже все нарушим! И наплюем на слова Мастера!


А у вас есть доказательства, что ДО не платит налоги? 
Публиковать свою отчетность обязаны только АО. ДО к ним не относится, поэтому *не публикуя и не предоставляя её вам, законодательства не нарушает.*

----------


## Eternal Jew

ОК, "товарищ дзогченпа"... То есть Вы настолько маленький мальчик, что даже не можете сообразить самостоятельно?  :Smilie: 

Хорошо, бесплатно делюсь идеями для ДО (их раз сто уже в тогда еще немодерируемой рассылке НАМТОГ озвучивали):




> 1. Иметь официальную регистрацию, как организация. 
> 2. Иметь прозрачную бухгалтерию для членов ДО и(!) для фискальных и контролирующих органов.
> 3. В соответствии с законодательством страны проживания осуществлять правильную проводку денежных средств.
> 4. Уплачивать налоги с собственности (если таковая имеется), от продажи книг, ритуальных предметов и т.п.
> 5. Вести бухучет и уплачивать налоги с т.н. "членских взносов".
> 6. Уплачивать налоги с "добровольных", но "настоятельно рекомендуемых" пожертвований за проводимые ретриты.
> 7. Иметь лицензии и сертификаты на все виды деятельности, если таковые требуются законодательством страны проживания.
> 8. "Работать с обстоятельствами" - то есть УВАЖАТЬ СЛОВА НАМКАЯ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ И УВАЖАТЬ ЗАКОНЫ СТРАНЫ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ.


Если я для кого-то сделал открытие - ну что же...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2010), рабдан (24.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Если я для кого-то сделал открытие - ну что же...


Только одно, Вы не разбираетесь в вопросах бух. учета.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Хорошо, бесплатно делюсь идеями для ДО (их раз сто уже в тогда еще немодерируемой рассылке НАМТОГ озвучивали):
> ...


Это ко мне?
Это мне нужно воплощать?

----------


## Neroli

> Это мне нужно воплощать?


Ну а кому?

----------


## ullu

Я буду отмалчиваться конечно. Я уже однажды просила вас помочь с нормализацией документов, но вы отказались помогать когда надо было что-то действительно делать.
А говорить о том как надо бы , это не мешки ворочать.

----------

Neroli (23.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что не так и как всё порушить стало понятно.


Это откровенная ложь и передергивание. "Порушить" Кунсангар замечательным образом смогли те "активные практики", которые им руководили.

Я никогда НЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЛ деструктивные действия. Все, что я предлагал ранее, много лет назад и предлагаю сейчас, ничем не отличается друг от друга. Читайте выше, причем внимательно! ... А заодно может все-таки ответите на 6 предыдуших вопросов ... или Вы утверждаете, что Вы "не у дел"?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это откровенная ложь и передергивание.


Не совсем понял  :Smilie: , в чём я таком солгал и что передёрнул?  :Smilie: 
Вы, случаем, посты не попутали?



> А заодно может все-таки ответите на 6 предыдуших вопросов ... или Вы утверждаете, что Вы "не у дел"?


Я???  :Smilie: 
А вы уверены, что задали вопрос тому "кто у дел"?
Вы меня, вообще, знаете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я буду отмалчиваться конечно. Я уже однажды просила вас помочь с нормализацией документов, но вы отказались помогать когда надо было что-то действительно делать.
> А говорить о том как надо бы , это не мешки ворочать.


Ну... хорошо хоть у Вас в последнем предложении чуть было не сорвалось с уст матерное слово. И то радует! Ну а то, что Вы отмалчиваетесь, потому что сказать действительно нечего - для меня это не открытие...

Кроме всего прочего, я НЕ понимаю, что подразумевается под "помощью с нормализацией документов". Это что - способ сейчас переложить текущие проблемы на меня одного, потому что "я отказался"?

... Так уж извините, барышня, но я даже в Москве не живу, поэтому сделать за вас и ваших сотоварищей такую работенку, как: регистрация религиозной организации / коммерческого сотоварищества / ООО и т.п., подготовка устава организации или обеспечение налоговой отчетности я, к сожалению, не могу. 

И тем более - что такое "нормализация документов"?! Я не понимаю этого эфемизма или новорусского новояза... "Нормализация" - это как: способ так подать финансовую отчетность, чтобы не платить налоги? Или "нормализация" - это способ выдать религиозную полукоммерческую организацию за кружок любителей тибетских народных песен?

Какие именно документы Вы мне предлагали "нормализовать? Может раскроете тайну?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но у нас в законодательстве не может быть платного членства в религиозной общине. Подобное может быть только в политической партии или в каком-то коммерческом товариществе. 
> Такм образом  все совершенно правильные тезисы о необходимости соответствовать законам конкретной страны на деле не сработали. И в случае принятия варианта Еше о бизнес-организации общинной жизни - получается подстава для ДО в России  не меньшая, чем бардак в Кунсангаре. А потом опять будут винить злых духов православных, Путина с Медведевым, Батьку Махно и т.д.
> Например, в Италии ДО - это культурная ассоциация, в которой возможны регулярные взносы. У нас такого нет. Существование ДО на принципах "реформы" может быть только полузаконным.
> Что касается отчетности, то для Сангхи она должна быть предельно прозрачной. Вся бухгалтерия должна "висеть" в интернете  и быть доступной всем.


Может быть *некоммерческое партнерство* http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=72944



> *Некомме́рческое партнёрство* (НКП) — в российском законодательстве основанная на членстве некоммерческая организация, учрежденная гражданами и (или) юридическими лицами для содействия ее членам в осуществлении деятельности, направленной на достижение социальных, благотворительных, культурных, образовательных, научных и управленческих целей. Некоммерческое партнёрство может быть создано в целях охраны здоровья граждан, развития физической культуры и спорта, *удовлетворения духовных и иных нематериальных потребностей граждан*, защиты прав, законных интересов граждан и организаций, разрешения споров и конфликтов, оказания юридической помощи, а также в иных целях, направленных на достижение общественных благ.
> 
> *Деятельность некоммерческих партнёрств в России регулируется Федеральным законом «О некоммерческих организациях» № 7-ФЗ от 12 января 1996 (в редакции от 5 апреля 2010)*.


Да и как то странно звучит тема про невозможность платного членства в религиозной организации. Стоит только посмотреть приходской устав РПЦЗ к примеру (ныне слилась в экстазе с РПЦ МП)

*Нормальный Приходской Устав*
Утвержденный Определениями Архиерейского Синода Русской Православной Церкви заграницей 30 июня/13 июля 1951 г., 15/28 апреля 1955 г. и 14/27 сент. 1971 г.*
http://www.russianorthodoxchurch.ws/...ishbylaws.html



> РАЗДЕЛ 3. (Прихожане и члены прихода)
> 
> № 11. Членами прихода могут быть все лица Православного вероисповедания обоего пола, достигшие 21-летнего возраста, *платящие установленные членские взносы*, исповедающиеся и причащающиеся Св. Таин не менее одного раза в год и ревнующие о нравственном и материальном благополучии прихода.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Некомме́рческое партнёрство (НКП) — в российском законодательстве основанная на членстве некоммерческая организация, учрежденная гражданами и (или) юридическими лицами для содействия ее членам в осуществлении деятельности, направленной на достижение социальных, благотворительных, культурных, образовательных, научных и управленческих целей. Некоммерческое партнёрство может быть создано в целях охраны здоровья граждан, развития физической культуры и спорта, удовлетворения духовных и иных нематериальных потребностей граждан, защиты прав, законных интересов граждан и организаций, разрешения споров и конфликтов, оказания юридической помощи, а также в иных целях, направленных на достижение общественных благ.
> 
> Деятельность некоммерческих партнёрств в России регулируется Федеральным законом «О некоммерческих организациях» № 7-ФЗ от 12 января 1996 (в редакции от 5 апреля 2010).





> РАЗДЕЛ 3. (Прихожане и члены прихода)
> 
> № 11. Членами прихода могут быть все лица Православного вероисповедания обоего пола, достигшие 21-летнего возраста, платящие установленные членские взносы, исповедающиеся и причащающиеся Св. Таин не менее одного раза в год и ревнующие о нравственном и материальном благополучии прихода.


Хм... Рабдан, да вы, по-ходу, врёте, извиняюсь.  :Smilie: 
Либо, просто, не особо юридически подкованы.

PS. Всё-таки, знал я что не может не быть статьи в законе для подобных некоммерческих организаций. (Не юрист я  :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

**поэтому сделать за вас и ваших сотоварищей такую работенку, как регистрация религиозной организации / коммерческого сотоварищества / ООО и т.п., подготовка устава организации или обеспечение налоговой отчетности я, к сожалению, не могу

Почему же?

----------


## Neroli

> Да и как то странно звучит тема про невозможность платного членства в религиозной организации.


Ну если тот ФЗ внимательно читать, то
"1. Источниками формирования имущества некоммерческой организации в денежной и иных формах являются:
*регулярные* и единовременные поступления от учредителей (*участников, членов*)"
Религиозная организация тоже НКО.

----------


## PampKin Head

Религиозную организацию просто трудно регистрировать по соответствующему закону, остальное - отмазы.

----------


## ullu

> Религиозную организацию просто трудно регистрировать по соответствующему закону, остальное - отмазы.


Ринченлинг зарегистрирована. 
.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Почему же?


Потому что *вы с сотоварищи сначала бы определились - КТО ВЫ есть на самом деле, кем вы себя позиционируете и хотели бы, что бы вас таким официально и считали.*..  :Smilie:  

А этого сделать на моей памяти не могут несколько поколений ганчи и прочих "руководящих и направляющих"...

То есть сначала определитесь: 1) с названием, потом - 2) с формой регистрации и с формой собственности, а уж потом - просите 3) "нормализовать документы"...

Кроме всего прочего, идея позвать в "нерезиновую" человека из (гипотетически) Бердичева или Жмеринки, чтобы он ЗА ВАС, то есть за ганчи, то есть за официально выбранных и УПОЛНОМОЧЕННЫХ на то товарищей - побегал бы по присутственным местам... я бы назвал ее несколько бредовой... Но в качестве отговорки: "Вот, вот(!)... смотрите все! - такой негодяй - все-таки отказался нам(!) помогать" - она сойдет...  :Smilie: 

А вообще - все это, как я и писал выше, - попытки перевести стрелки и "заболтать" проблемы. Если не можете ответить и, более того - Вам НЕЧЕГО ответить, зачем тогда хотите меня обвинить в отсутствии помощи по "нормализации" документов...

Кстати, повторяю ЕЩЕ один вопрос: КАКИЕ именно документы я должен был вам всем "нормализовать"... Или это у Вас просто так... спонтанно вырвалось?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

*Некоммерческое партнерство*, документы для регистрации http://www.internetpravo.narod.ru/0007.htm (печать, счет в банке, всякие нумера в наличии...)




> Ринченлинг зарегистрирована. 
> .


Русская традиционная буддийская церковь Нигмапа?

P.S. *"Московскому ганчи требуется юрист-карма-йог!"* )))

----------


## ullu

> Русская традиционная буддийская церковь Нигмапа?


 :Smilie: )))

----------


## Neroli

> КАКИЕ именно документы я должен был вам всем "нормализовать"...


Надо было интересоваться от чего отказываетесь, когда отказывались. После драки не машут.

----------


## рабдан

> Я так понимаю, Еше в своих проектах нужно в первую очередь ориентироваться на российский отдел общины?


Дзогчен - это для взрослых. Глупо ждать от Еше, Луиджи или еще от кого-то из мировой ДО знания наших обстоятельств. "Заграница нам не поможет". Надо просто, спокойно и осознанно пытаться разобраться в своей жизни, а не считать, что в Италии или на Луне знают лучше. Вот тогда это будет практика. А не фантазии касательно ее. Опыт, который возможен, надо применять., а тот, который негативен и потенциально несет проблемы , надо деликатно не применять. И тут не нужно пары юридических или финансовых образований. Любой студент соответствующей специальности вам скажет, что схема платного членства в общине не законна. И многократно спецы (не студенты) делали такие заключения, а воз и ныне там.
Пара общин, включая МДО, существуют как официальные религиозные общины, правда. в составе совершенно нереальных централизованных организаций, и вся их финансовая деятельность, конечно же,кривая (в меру). Но они пока не следуют "заветам Еше" и не работают активно над увеличением платежеспособных членов. Флайерсов и реклам бесплатных трансляций в кафе и ресторанах я пока не видел, а это рекомендовалось вместе с необходимостью для ганчи "планировать увеличение количества членов". Естественно, все сие необходимо вроде делать с благими намерениями.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Девушка передергивает...


А вот хамить не надо




> Но вся эта ваджрная братия, включая наших знаменитых  инструкторов по СМС и прочих ганчи (которые, казалось бы, должны отвечать за сохранение Учения и исполнение слов Мастера) упорно отмалчивается. Ибо сказать, по сути, нечего...


Очередное голословное заявление. Каждые выборы ганчи предоставляется отчет. Чеки (кстати, кассовый аппарат в магазине есть, волноваться не надо), конечно, никто не проверяет. Это правда.




> А равно как и заплатить налоги с прибыли (давайте называть ее именно так, а не стыдливыми "пожертвованиями").


Вы в курсе организационно-правовой формы ДО в России? Чего чушь-то нести?




> И я считаю, что это ОЧЕНЬ показательно, что ННР аж с 2001 г. был лишен возможности проведения ретритов по сути в своем(!) доме.


Ну вот тут нельзя не согласиться

----------


## Neroli

> Русская традиционная буддийская церковь Нигмапа?


Некоммерческое партнерство: "Клуб любителей Гараба Дордже"

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ... И тут не нужно пары юридических или финансовых образований. Любой студент соответствующей специальности вам скажет, что схема платного членства в общине не законна...


Регистрация некоммерческих организаций




> В законодательстве РФ идет строгое разделение всех юридических лиц на:
> 
> коммерческие (преследующие извлечение прибыли в качестве основной своей цели);некоммерческие (*не имеющие извлечение прибыли в качестве основной цели своей деятельности и не распределяющие полученную прибыль между участниками*).





> Федеральным законом от 12 января 1996 года № 7-ФЗ «О некоммерческих организациях» предусмотрены следующие формы некоммерческих организаций:
> ...
> ...
> *Некоммерческое партнерство* – основанная на членстве некоммерческая организация, учрежденная гражданами и (или) юридическими лицами (не менее 2 человек) для содействия ее членам в осуществлении деятельности, направленной на достижение социальных, благотворительных, культурных, образовательных, научных и иных целей.
> 
> Закон прямо не указывает на обязанность членов некоммерческого партнерства создавать за счет внесения вкладов какой-либо минимальный размер имущества, но из анализа норм можно сделать вывод, что регулярные поступления от членов некоммерческого партнерства – это членские взносы, которые должны вноситься в обязательном порядке.
> 
> Члены некоммерческого партнерства имеют право по своему усмотрению выходить из партнерства.
> 
> *Некоммерческое партнерство может осуществлять предпринимательскую деятельность, способствующую достижению целей, для которых оно было создано*. Прибыль от коммерческой деятельности может быть направлена только на цели, предусмотренные Уставом, и *между учредителями не распределяется.*


Вот объясните мне глупому юридически неграмотному человеку,  по какой части закона о некоммерческих организациях ДО может нарушать законодательство, если, к примеру, зарегистрирована по форме некоммерческого партнерства?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Давайте поступим так, чтобы сто раз не препираться. Поскольку на форуме присутствует много, так сказать, "офицального" народа из ДО - и ганчи, и Берхин, etc., то (ибо подобные вопросы задавались уже раз сто, но на них каждый раз высокомерно и сознательно отмалчивались) *я нижайше прошу ответить на следующие ПРОСТЕЙШИЕ вопросы:*


Чего-то вспоминаются перестроечные демонстрации с призывом КПСС покаяться. И выборы у нас в поселке в этом году, когда деревенские ходили с демонстрациями, требуя предоставить отчет по расходованию средств из федеральной программы по газификации.  :Big Grin:  

Забавно ожидать, что вот так вот хоть одна из организаций, что ДО, что центр Цонкапы, что еще кто вот так вот возьмет на форуме да выложит уставные документы, паспортные данные, телефоны, адреса, бухгалтерскую отчетность  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Популизьм, батенька. Чистейшей воды популизьм. Ежли Вас интересует отчетность (хотя чего она интересует не члена ДО), обращайтесь по месту ее предоставления, т.е. к бухгалтеру МДО или в желтый сектор (это как Вам больше нравится).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Надо было интересоваться от чего отказываетесь, когда отказывались. После драки не машут.


Какая отличная логика! 
А от чего именно я отказывался? А Вы там были?




> А вот хамить не надо


Еще раз. Девушка именно передергивает. 

Потому что *проблему непредоставления налоговой отчетности в фискальные органы УПОРНО пытаются свести к локальной отчетности перед членами ДО*, то есть к тому, что "мы на перевыборах ганчи отчитались" или "я готовила-готовила, а никому не надо, двое человек "позырило"".

Вот (ниже) такая же попытка передернуть и рассказать о мужественном ганчи, которое все готовит и готовит отчеты:




> Каждые выборы ганчи предоставляется отчет.


Скажите, Вы умеете читать и понимать прочитанное? 

Тут кто-то разве требовал от ганчи какой-то отчетности перед "народными массами"? Тут речь шла исключительно об: 1) официальности существования ДО, как зарегистрированной организации; 2) о ведении финансово-бухгалтерской отчетности, установленной соответствующим законодательством.

*Цитирую еще раз, для непонятливых:*




> 1. Является ли российская Дзогчен-община официально зарегистрированной организацией? Если да, то каким официальным статусом она обладает?
> 
> 2. Как оформлена собственность (ее форма) российской Дзогчен-общины и какие налоги выплачиваются от ее обладания?
> 
> 3. Каким финансовым способом официально проводится деятельность Дзогчен-общины, связанная с книгоизданием, продажей ритуальных предметов, проведением ретритов и т.п.?
> 
> 4. Осуществляются ли налоговые отчисления с "членских взносов", поступающих в Дзогчен-общину"? Если да - то как?
> 
> 5. Осуществляются ли налоговые отчисления от "рекомендуемых пожертвований" за ретриты, поступающих в Дзогчен-общину"? Если да - то как?
> ...





> Чеки (кстати, кассовый аппарат в магазине есть, волноваться не надо), конечно, никто не проверяет.


То есть далее выручка никак не оприходуется, официально никуда не сдается, налог с нее не платится? То же самое с "пожертвованиями" и "членскими взносами"? Правильно я понимаю присутствующих?




> Чего-то вспоминаются перестроечные демонстрации с призывом КПСС покаяться. И выборы у нас в поселке в этом году, когда деревенские ходили с демонстрациями, требуя предоставить отчет по расходованию средств из федеральной программы по газификации.


Обычная болтовня с целью замять тему... Можете вспоминать что угодно - мне без разницы.

----------


## Neroli

> официально никуда не сдается


а куда должна сдаваться выручка?




> налог с нее не платится


какой налог платится с выручки?

----------


## Грег

> ... - мне без разницы.


хм... зачем тогда воздух сотрясать?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что касается отчетности, то для Сангхи она должна быть предельно прозрачной. Вся бухгалтерия должна "висеть" в интернете  и быть доступной всем.


Больной что ли? Дай мне свою налоговую историю, а я тебе за неделю покажу, что с тобой на основе ее можно сделать. Юродствовать-то зачем?

----------

Neroli (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Может быть *некоммерческое партнерство* http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...se=LAW;n=72944
> 
> 
> Да и как то странно звучит тема про невозможность платного членства в религиозной организации. Стоит только посмотреть приходской устав РПЦЗ к примеру (ныне слилась в экстазе с РПЦ МП)
> 
> *Нормальный Приходской Устав*
> Утвержденный Определениями Архиерейского Синода Русской Православной Церкви заграницей 30 июня/13 июля 1951 г., 15/28 апреля 1955 г. и 14/27 сент. 1971 г.*
> http://www.russianorthodoxchurch.ws/...ishbylaws.html


Некоммерческое партнерство может быть неплохим довеском для оформления разного рода действий для религиозной общины. Для проекта АSIA  в России,например. Религиозная община не может быть некоммерческим партнерством.  Ничем другим ДО не выглядит в глазах социума. Про возможность в некоммерческом партнерстве платного членства, честно, не знаю. Возможно, там речь идет о членских взносах учредителей. Но врать не буду. В данном случае я высказывал точку зрения немалого количества юристов и адвокатов, с которыми в свое время были консультации.
И устав РПЦЗ здесь пример совсем неподходящий. Сия церковь, несмотря на нынешние теплейшие отношения с РПЦ, действует за пределами России и за пределами Российского законодательства. У нас в приходах даже  на свечках и на книжках указана не цена, а рекомендованный размер пожертвований. Но ни о каком платежеспособном членстве речи и близко нет. При том заметьте, что для религиозных организаций почти законно разрешен черный нал, а соответственно свободы финансовой куда больше. И в условиях никуда не девшейся во всем мире борьбы с сектами любая квазирелигиозная  структура потенциально опасна  в глазах властьпридержащих. И я их во многом понимаю.

----------


## Neroli

Люди, кому хочется что бы "висело", а чего вы в этой отчетности поймете то?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо. Вопросов больше не имею. 
Все ответы типа "сам дурак" я уже получил. 

Секта она и есть секта.

----------


## Грег

Хм... вот на какую мысль меня натолкнули все эти возникшие вопросы - 

Так может, Еше как раз и хочет так переорганизовать ДО, чтобы подобных обсуждаемым на последних страницах финансовых вопросов ни у кого не возникало? (в том числе!)

Так чем это плохо?

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, в конце отчетного периода формируется ревизионная группа, которая знакомится с документацией, которую предоставляет руководством (балланс и т.д.) и выносит вердикт - удовлетворительна она или нет.

Этого резюме выборной ревизионной группы будет достаточно всей остальной общине, без вывешивания "нижнего белья" в интернете.

----------


## Грег

> Спасибо. Вопросов больше не имею. 
> Все ответы типа "сам дурак" я уже получил. 
> 
> Секта она и есть секта.


Тараканов из головы вообще никто прогнать не сможет.  :Wink:

----------


## рабдан

> Регистрация некоммерческих организаций
> 
> 
> Закон прямо не указывает на обязанность членов некоммерческого партнерства создавать за счет внесения вкладов какой-либо минимальный размер имущества, но из анализа норм можно сделать вывод, что регулярные поступления от членов некоммерческого партнерства – это членские взносы, которые должны вноситься в обязательном порядке.
> 
> 
> Вот объясните мне глупому юридически неграмотному человеку,  по какой части закона о некоммерческих организациях ДО может нарушать законодательство, если, к примеру, зарегистрирована по форме некоммерческого партнерства?


А вы что считаете, что каждый новый член ДО должен становится учредителем, который может и должен вносить взносы. Т.е. 1000-1500 учредителей на российскую ДО? Да еще с постоянной сменой персоналий и их количества?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Некоммерческое партнерство может быть неплохим довеском для оформления разного рода действий для религиозной общины. Для проекта АSIA  в России,например. Религиозная община не может быть некоммерческим партнерством.  Ничем другим ДО не выглядит в глазах социума.


А кого, собственно, волнует, "как это выглядит в глазах социума"? Главное, чтобы это соответствовало букве законов.

Я вы вообще буддийскую группу регистрировал как _некоммерческую атеистическую организацию "Бога нет"_.




> . При том заметьте, что для религиозных организаций почти законно разрешен черный нал, а соответственно свободы финансовой куда больше. И в условиях никуда не девшейся во всем мире борьбы с сектами любая квазирелигиозная  структура потенциально опасна  в глазах властьпридержащих. И я их во многом понимаю.


У меня сразу же возникает вопрос: не этим ли была так привлекательна форма именно религиозной организации? Черный нал, финансовая свобода...




> А вы что считаете, что каждый новый член ДО должен становится учредителем, который может и должен вносить взносы. Т.е. 1000-1500 учредителей на российскую ДО? Да еще с постоянной сменой персоналий и их количества?


А почему нет? После соответствующего испытательного срока, по рекомендации двух _членов партии с соответствующим стажем_, которые (если что) положат партбилет на стол (не будут допущены на очередной экзамен СМС)...

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Этого резюме выборной ревизионной группы будет достаточно всей остальной общине, без вывешивания "нижнего белья" в интернете.


Резонно.
Вот только у топикастера есть собственные соображения о том, что ДОЛЖНО (именно, ДОЛЖНО, по его словам) висеть в интернете.

----------


## Грег

> А вы что считаете, что каждый новый член ДО должен становится учредителем, который может и должен вносить взносы. Т.е. 1000-1500 учредителей на российскую ДО? Да еще с постоянной сменой персоналий и их количества?


А почему нет?
Можно, в конце концов, установить взносы в 1 коп. И что?

Какая разница, как "внутри" будет оформлена организация, если "снаружи" она соответствует букве закона?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

1. Иметь официальную регистрацию, как организация.

Имеется

2. Иметь прозрачную бухгалтерию для членов ДО и(!) для фискальных и контролирующих органов.

Имеется

3. В соответствии с законодательством страны проживания осуществлять правильную проводку денежных средств.

В чем неправильность?

4. Уплачивать налоги с собственности (если таковая имеется), от продажи книг, ритуальных предметов и т.п.

Уплачивается

5. Вести бухучет и уплачивать налоги с т.н. "членских взносов".

Ведется

6. Уплачивать налоги с "добровольных", но "настоятельно рекомендуемых" пожертвований за проводимые ретриты.

Настолько глубоко в бухгалтерию не вникал.

7. Иметь лицензии и сертификаты на все виды деятельности, если таковые требуются законодательством страны проживания.

Какая несертифицированная деятельность ведется?

8. "Работать с обстоятельствами" - то есть УВАЖАТЬ СЛОВА НАМКАЯ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ И УВАЖАТЬ ЗАКОНЫ СТРАНЫ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ. 

Вроде как уважаются по полной

----------


## PampKin Head

> Резонно.
> Вот только у топикастера есть собственные соображения о том, что ДОЛЖНО (именно, ДОЛЖНО, по его словам) висеть в интернете.


Топикстартер для начала пусть попробует свои налоговые декларации публиковать в интернете.

P.S. Какие налоги должно платить некоммерческое партнерство? Вышеозначенные предъявы касаются коммерческих организаций.

*уплачивать налоги с т.н. "членских взносов"*, *Уплачивать налоги с "добровольных", но "настоятельно рекомендуемых" пожертвований за проводимые ретриты.*

с чего бы это? средства пошли на уставные цели, прибыль - 0

----------


## Грег

> Топикстартер для начала пусть попробует свои налоговые декларации публиковать в интернете.
> 
> P.S. Какие налоги должно платить некоммерческое партнерство? Вышеозначенные предъявы касаются коммерческих организаций.


Ну... тут уж я не знаю, считает ли топикастер, что и его налоговая декларация  ДОЛЖНА висеть в инете.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> То есть сначала определитесь: 1) с названием, потом - 2) с формой регистрации и с формой собственности, а уж потом - просите 3) "нормализовать документы"...


Вы меня простите великодушно, но сдачей нынешнего помещения МДО в аренду занимался я лично. Поверьте, если б документы были не в порядке, МДО в этой гомпе бы не находилось. Не надо придумывать (не сказать врать) то, о чем не в курсе.

----------


## рабдан

> Я вы вообще буддийскую группу регистрировал как _некоммерческую атеистическую организацию "Бога нет"_.


 :Smilie:  Ну, что ж... попробовать можно. Но самое интересное начнется, когда будете объяснять, что "Бога-то нет", зато есть некие живые будды, полупросветленные учителя по СМС, восемь классов духов и пр. Как говорится, объяснять дзен милиционеру - дело неблагодарное. Бога нет, а вот фотография кудрявого  итальянского юноши на алтаре есть. Народ у нас непродвинутый :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Настолько глубоко в бухгалтерию не вникал.


не облагается налогами

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, что ж... попробовать можно. Но самое интересное начнется, когда будете объяснять, что "Бога-то нет", зато есть некие живые будды, полупросветленные учителя по СМС, восемь классов духов и пр. Как говорится, объяснять дзен милиционеру - дело неблагодарное. Бога нет, а вот фотография кудрявого  итальянского юноши на алтаре есть. Народ у нас непродвинутый


Но бога то нет (при чем здесь вообще милиционер? на американской бумажке его милицейские боги)... Так и буду объяснять: это - фотография кудрявого  итальянского юноши (ничем не хуже портрета Ньютона в российской академии наук, мир его праху, да святится имя его, да прибудет царствие трех законов его во веки веков...).

----------

Аньезка (24.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Ну, что ж... попробовать можно. Но самое интересное начнется, когда будете объяснять, что "Бога-то нет", зато есть некие живые будды, полупросветленные учителя по СМС, восемь классов духов и пр. Как говорится, объяснять дзен милиционеру - дело неблагодарное. Бога нет, а вот фотография кудрявого  итальянского юноши на алтаре есть. Народ у нас непродвинутый


Насколько я знаю, в Индонезии, все религии признаются на основании веры в Бога. Буддийские организации там есть. Ади-Будду-то никто не отменял.  :Wink: 

Зачем объяснять дзен милиционеру?

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Собственно, в конце отчетного периода формируется ревизионная группа, которая знакомится с документацией, которую предоставляет руководством (балланс и т.д.) и выносит вердикт - удовлетворительна она или нет.
> 
> Этого резюме выборной ревизионной группы будет достаточно всей остальной общине, без вывешивания "нижнего белья" в интернете.


Я думаю, что это лишнее. Ревизионную группу можно легко обмануть. Нужно выбирать тех, кому доверяешь. (Или доверять тем, кого выбираешь)




> P.S. Какие налоги должно платить некоммерческое партнерство?


Должно кое-какие. Будет зависеть от формы налогообложения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю, что это лишнее. Ревизионную группу можно легко обмануть. Нужно выбирать тех, кому доверяешь. (Или доверять тем, кого выбираешь)


Как раз не лишнее... *Пусть приложат усилие хотя бы обмануть ревизионную группу для начала.*

Доказать отсутствие прибыли некоммерческой организации фискальным органам будет сложнее.

P.S. Доверяй, но проверяй... Это самый лучший метод работы с обстоятельствами и гармонизации отношений в социуме (меньше будет потом необоснованных предъяв).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Потому что *проблему непредоставления налоговой отчетности в фискальные органы УПОРНО пытаются свести к локальной отчетности перед членами ДО*, то есть к тому, что "мы на перевыборах ганчи отчитались" или "я готовила-готовила, а никому не надо, двое человек "позырило"".


Факты о непредоставлении отчетности! Пока передергиваете Вы, начиная разговор о том, что "партия не покаялась, потому я из нее вышел", а потом мягко переводя стрелки на непредоставление отчетности в фискальные органы 




> Тут кто-то разве требовал от ганчи какой-то отчетности перед "народными массами"?


Я нерусскийпонаехалтут, конечно, но не до такой степени, что не понимаю, что означает предложение вывесить отчетность в открытый доступ в интернете




> То есть далее выручка никак не оприходуется, официально никуда не сдается, налог с нее не платится? То же самое с "пожертвованиями" и "членскими взносами"? Правильно я понимаю присутствующих?


Вы что такое магазин знаете? А кассовый аппарат? А бухгалтерский учет? Зачем так откровенно тупить?




> Обычная болтовня с целью замять тему... Можете вспоминать что угодно - мне без разницы.


Так если оно так и выглядит. Пришел неизвестно кто, "я когда-то был членом общины, а подать мне сюда документацию, а какая правовая форма, а предоставьте мне выписку из налоговой, а сколько у вас имущества, хотя не уверен, что оно есть, но все равно хочу знать"

Дурдом на выезде это называется

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Религиозная община не может быть некоммерческим партнерством.  Ничем другим ДО не выглядит в глазах социума.


Очередной бред. Какую религию исповедуют в ДО? Вот я получил передачу и после церкви решил позаниматься янтрой. Я какую религию исповедую? А если я зашел рушены поделать после синагоги, я какую религию исповедую? Какой нафиг социум, Вы о чем? Типа бабки на скамейке: "Вона сегодня наши сотонисты в барабан душевно наяривают."  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## рабдан

> Топикстартер для начала пусть попробует свои налоговые декларации публиковать в интернете.


Да моими вроде до вас никто не интересовался. Я - лицо частное, публичной деятельности не осуществляю. А вот по поводу денег как мировой, так и российской ДО вопросов всегда было предостаточно. Люди не безгрешны, и я в том числе.Но должно быть хоть что-то святое. Я бы предложил таковым признать общинные деньги, в то , к примеру, в Меригаре тратят по 50000 евро на совершенно бездарную организацию трансляций, а потом извиняются, правда, иногда. Мне это не нравится. Я-то ушел из ДО из внутренних соображений, но знаю и тех, кто покинул сей корабль в том числе и из-за вопросов финансовой организации. Люди есть люди.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Неужели по всей стране началось? (с)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да моими вроде до вас никто не интересовался.


Я интересовался и даже уже начинаю желать настойчиво поинтересоваться, в свете выясняющихся фактов. Номерок ИНН не засветите?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Неужели по всей стране началось? (с)


Суббота-с.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Да моими вроде до вас никто не интересовался. Я - лицо частное, публичной деятельности не осуществляю. А вот по поводу денег как мировой, так и российской ДО вопросов всегда было предостаточно. Люди не безгрешны, и я в том числе.Но должно быть хоть что-то святое. Я бы предложил таковым признать общинные деньги, в то , к примеру, в Меригаре тратят по 50000 евро на совершенно бездарную организацию трансляций, а потом извиняются, правда, иногда. Мне это не нравится. Я-то ушел из ДО из внутренних соображений, но знаю и тех, кто покинул сей корабль в том числе и из-за вопросов финансовой организации. Люди есть люди.


Какая досада! Рабдану опять не нравится!  :Smilie: 
Жаль, что Рабдан - не Еше и не ННР. Уж он-то наладил бы нормальную работу организации.

Ну так, давайте, Рабдан, предлагайте ваши советы по реорганизации общины, раз уж мы в этой теме это обсуждаем.
Может просто взять и всех разогнать? Что скажете?

----------


## рабдан

> Очередной бред. Какую религию исповедуют в ДО? Вот я получил передачу и после церкви решил позаниматься янтрой. Я какую религию исповедую? А если я зашел рушены поделать после синагоги, я какую религию исповедую? Какой нафиг социум, Вы о чем? Типа бабки на скамейке: "Вона сегодня наши сотонисты в барабан душевно наяривают."


Уж поверьте профессиональному философу-религиоведу, проработавшему  достаточное количество лет в секторе религиоведения Института Европы в Российской Академии наук. Средний обыватель не отличит буддиста от кришнаита, но это ничего не меняет. Все пуджи, благоговения перед Учителями, чтение мантр и т.д. это самое что ни на есть  типичная религиозная деятельность. Сам я, конечно, считаю, что Дзогчен - это не религия. Но мое мнение здесь мало значит, как и ваше. 
Совершенно живой Будда , нечеловеческое существо, ОТЕЦ, его совершенное продолжение и объяснение смысла, почти Логос, Сын. Неужели вам это ничего не напоминает?

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какая досада! Рабдану опять не нравится! 
> Ну так, давайте, Рабдан, предлагайте ваши советы по реорганизации общины, раз уж мы в этой теме это обсуждаем.


Не надо! Святой Рафаэлло уже строчит свой очередной опус "как нам обустроить ...", второго такого не надо.
...
Нормальная выборная ревизионная комиссия и ее отчет тему поставят на место.

----------


## Грег

> Уж поверьте профессиональному философу-религиоведу, проработавшему  достаточное количество лет в секторе религиоведения Института Европы в Российской Академии наук. Средний обыватель не отличит буддиста от кришнаита, но это ничего не меняет. Все пуджи, благоговения перед Учителями, чтение мантр и т.д. это самое что ни на есть  типичная религиозная деятельность. Сам я, конечно, считаю, что Дзогчен - это не религия. Но мое мнение здесь мало значит, как и ваше.


Я всё-таки не могу понять (точнее, я-то уже понял давно. вопрос риторический., так сказать  :Wink: ). Что вас не устраивает? Формулировка?
Вы считаете недопустимым религиозной организации работать по типу партнёрства?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уж поверьте профессиональному философу-религиоведу, проработавшему  достаточное количество лет в секторе религиоведения Института Европы в Российской Академии наук.


Вы не отмазывайтесь, а давайте-ка, философ-религиовед, отчетность подобьем для начала. Не впечатлили пока. У меня значков поболе будет

----------


## PampKin Head

Обыватель считает нас религиозной группой ---> поэтому я *должен* регистрировать *только* религиозную организацию 
...
какая то ущербная логика

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Грег (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Обыватель считает нас религиозной группой ---> поэтому я *должен* регистрировать *только* религиозную организацию 
> ...
> какая то ущербная логика


Вот это рабдан уже давно пытается сказать. Практически, с самого топика.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Грег

Рабдан, скажите, вы ещё уверены в том, что ДО не удастся зарегистрировать без нарушений со стороны российского законодательства?
А то как-то этот вопрос заглох потихоньку.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если хочешь разбогатеть — придумай новую религию (с)

----------


## PampKin Head

В Бога-Творца не верим, следовательно имеем право на *атеистическую* организацию!

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Как раз не лишнее... *Пусть приложат усилие хотя бы обмануть ревизионную группу для начала.*
> 
> Доказать отсутствие прибыли некоммерческой организации фискальным органам будет сложнее.
> 
> P.S. Доверяй, но проверяй... Это самый лучший метод работы с обстоятельствами и гармонизации отношений в социуме (меньше будет потом необоснованных предъяв).


Если ревизионная группа не шарит в бухгалтерии, то ничего не поймет, а профи стоят денег. Причем ревизионная группа должна разбираться и в том правильно ли расчитанны налоги и в том насколько расходы соответствуют нуждам ДО.  Нет так всё просто.

----------


## Neroli

> Рабдан, скажите, вы ещё уверены в том, что ДО не удастся зарегистрировать без нарушений со стороны российского законодательства?


Если в ДО стоит кассовый аппарат, значит она уже зарегестрирована без нарушений (если конечно ККМ не предмет интерьера).

----------

Иван Денисов (25.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Грег

> Если в ДО стоит кассовый аппарат, значит она уже зарегестрирована без нарушений (если конечно ККМ не предмет интерьера).


Нет. Топикастер утверждает обратное.

----------


## Neroli

> Обыватель считает нас религиозной группой ---> поэтому я *должен* регистрировать *только* религиозную организацию 
> ...
> какая то ущербная логика


Я не уверена, но если зарегестрироваться как религиозная организация, в Уставе можно написать правду о своей деятельности, а не извращаться, подгоняя себя под иные НКО. Ну проще жить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Рабдан, скажите, вы ещё уверены в том, что ДО не удастся зарегистрировать без нарушений со стороны российского законодательства?
> А то как-то этот вопрос заглох потихоньку.


Жалко если совсем заглохнет, а то у меня тут уже вопросы к топикстартеру по его трудовой деятельности начинают копиться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если ревизионная группа не шарит в бухгалтерии, то ничего не поймет, а профи стоят денег. Причем ревизионная группа должна разбираться и в том правильно ли расчитанны налоги и в том насколько расходы соответствуют нуждам ДО.  Нет так всё просто.


1. Отчет составляет ганчи, а не специалист по минимизации налогов... Посему в чем трудность разобраться в том, что составило ганчи?

2. Какие налоги у некоммерческой организации, у которой прибыль - 0?

3. Соответствие нуждам ДО... Мда, с этим есть проблемы? Увидел "закупка кокаина", "эскорт-услуги" - смело можно задавать вопросы о целесообразности.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если в ДО стоит кассовый аппарат, значит она уже зарегестрирована без нарушений (если конечно ККМ не предмет интерьера).


Если МДО официально снимает помещение, то с документами у нее все в порядке. А снимает она его уже 4 года без каких бы то ни было проблем

----------

Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 1. Отчет составляет ганчи, а не специалист по минимизации налогов... Посему в чем трудность разобраться в том, что составило ганчи?


Насколько я знаю, в МДО бухгалтерией занимается бухгалтер.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Денисов (25.06.2010), Марица (26.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Отчет составляет ганчи, а не специалист по минимизации налогов... Посему в чем трудность разобраться в том, что составило ганчи?


Т.е. мы просто доверяем Ганчи? 
Три книги бухгалтера: "Пришло", "Ушло", "Ушло и больше не пришло".




> 2. Какие налоги у некоммерческой организации, у которой прибыль - 0?


НДФЛ, ЕСН, налог на имущество.
Вы знаете, что налоговая очень много расходов может не принять (отсутствие подтверждающих документов одна из причин), на бумажке прибыль будет. Либо придется обманывать.




> 3. Соответствие нуждам ДО... Мда, с этим есть проблемы? Увидел "закупка кокаина", "эскорт-услуги" - смело можно задавать вопросы о целесообразности.


Помните злополучный "рэйдер"? Налоговая точно придерется.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Помните злополучный "рэйдер"? Налоговая точно придерется.


К чему?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Тема закрыта как злостный оффтоп.

Любые обсуждения налоговых и организационных отношений в МДО и других до в этом разделе оффтоп и любые дальнейшие поползновения и даже намёки  в эту сторону будут удаляться сразу, любой, кто покажется треплющимся на тему "как преобразовать ДО", "где деньги", "уважать налоги и законодательство" в бан на неделю без разговоров сразу, при повторе бан форева. Если вам эти все темы кажутся важными - топайте на форумы соответствующих до и там выступайте. Здесь - религиозный форум.

Рабдан бан на месяц ввиду невменяемости.

----------

filoleg (24.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.06.2010), Вангдраг (25.06.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (24.06.2010), Иван Денисов (25.06.2010)

----------

